# Football Fan Emotions



## Guest

Post here some impressive pictures of fan emotions by and beside football games, at best of your club. Choreographies, pyros, supporters...
E.g. here some examples of my homeclub FC Basel.

Pictures from

http://www.fcb.ch/gallery/albums.php

www.stadionwelt.de















































































































general links:

http://stadionwelt.de/Stadionwelt-Fans/fans.html
http://www.choreoforum.de.vu/


----------



## carlspannoosh

Arsenal










England



























Celtic




































Easily the most bitter rivalry in British football.The divide is religious aswell as cultural.The fans of Celtic(Scottish,Irish Catholic) againsts Glasgow Rangers (Scottish,British,Protestant)


----------



## Mr. T

I have photos but don't know how to put them on the forum, Can I get some help.


----------



## Guest

> I have photos but don't know how to put them on the forum, Can I get some help.


First you have to put your own photos on a external server, e.g. Yahoo or someone else. Then you have to give the link of your photos on the net in this forum with the command "Insert Image".


----------



## Kaneda

My farvourite Danish team FC Copenhagen (FCK)




































Testing the huge FCK shirt. 









Huge shirt in action.


----------



## Kaneda

Uuuups, double post. :wallbash: Just delete it.


----------



## spankymonkey

*Wolves*



























































































Rangers and Celtic Rivalry is one of the most bitter, and its on a bigger stage, But you get many very Harsh, and violent derbies, like the bLack Country derby, between West Bromich Albion and Wolverhampton Wanderers (Wolves) ... steaped with tradition, and huge amounts of fighting, one of the scariest games in football to go to.

Wolves, and one of the top 3 sets of fans in the English game in a recent survey, lets try and get to the top. unfortuantely, our Bitter rivals West Brom are ahead of us, which bodes well for the Derbies, if youve got 2 of the 3 best groups of supporters in one stadium. fingers crossed it will be in the Premiership come 2005/06, and probably the most loyal there is, after a 19 year absence, which saw us sink down to the lowest division in English professional football.


----------



## spankymonkey

Also just to say that the English faithful are the best national supporters in the World. as many countries have found out over the years, although fighting is our tradition there is generally a very good atmosphere between english and national supporters, apart from the obvious ones.
mentioning no names (Turkey).

England takes the largest Following everywhere, and they expect 250,000 fans to be in portugal, which the portugal press have already reported as Mini-England.


----------



## carlspannoosh

I agree with all that.I also think that part of the reason that those clubs have a great atmosphere is because they have their own unique identifiable stadiums.I hope when they increase the capacity of Molineux they manage to retain its individuality because its gonna be dull if all the stadiums in the country end up lookin like St Marys.


----------



## Patrick

1. FC Köln





































Bayern München





































Nationalmannschaft


----------



## carlspannoosh

I found a site that has tv footage of Celtic fans singing their tune Youll Never Walk Alone against Barcelona(origionally a Liverpool chant)on the night of the Madrid bombings and its awe inspiring.If you can be arsed,go to this link click on "Youll Never Walk Alone(In memory of Madrid)"
http://www.patricksarsfieldcsc.com/download.html


----------



## mrtocsin

carlspannard said:


> I found a site that has tv footage of Celtic fans singing their tune Youll Never Walk Alone against Barcelona(origionally a Liverpool chant)on the night of the Madrid bombings and its awe inspiring.If you can be arsed,go to this link click on "Youll Never Walk Alone(In memory of Madrid)"
> http://www.patricksarsfieldcsc.com/download.html


I have to totally agree with you on that I had goosepimples all down my back watching that.

This is a great thread, more piccies please.


----------



## yyyves

My team is 100 this year, nice choreo last week, sponsored by fans only..










and here a link to see how HOT our fans are :master: 

ooooops


----------



## carlspannoosh

Some more
Brondby








River Plate








Lyon








Sampdoria

















Marseille








Borrisia Dortmund








AC Milan








Celtic V Rangers








Man City


----------



## www.sercan.de

Galatasaray SK....in the Ali Sami Yen and Atatürk Olimpiyat Staduim
click here
click here 2


----------



## Toadboy

THE Kop. Accept no imitations.


----------



## carlspannoosh

Marseille








Fiorentina








Panathanaikos








Juventus








AC Milan








Barcelona








FC Kaiserslautern








Genoa


----------



## www.sercan.de

great pics carlspannard...thnak you

i am proud to be an football fan


----------



## Toadboy

Bootle "Irregulars" in Moscow - Spartak Vs Liverpool










Anti war banner, Liverpool fans in Cardiff










The Kop, Liverpool Vs AS Roma



















The Kop, Liverpool Vs Leverkusen


----------



## skyperu34

great pics, the same spectacle can be seen in South America specially in Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil followed by Colombia, Chile and Peru..............


----------



## flex

willem2 Tilburg!


----------



## Patrick

Dynamo Dresden


----------



## Kampflamm

Those Lithuanian fans are scary! :runaway:


----------



## Mr. T

Olympiakos Pireaus!!!


----------



## Raddie

Lithuanian ´stadiums´ are shitty 

Kampflamm, hows the ambience at Schalke?


----------



## Patrick




----------



## Patrick

FSV Mainz 05


























FC St. Pauli


































1.FC Union Berlin


----------



## Raddie

A few short movies :cheers:

http://www.home.zonnet.nl/m.wolfs/rond de kuip.mpeg
http://www.home.zonnet.nl/m.wolfs/Never walk.mpeg
http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~marlonw/hetlegioen/movies/fenerbahce/01.MPG
http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~marlonw/hetlegioen/movies/fenerbahce/03.MPG


----------



## Raddie

:lol:


----------



## Kampflamm

I don't know if these have been posted before but this was done to celebrate 100 years of S04.



















Fans voicing their displeasure (means "team w/o guts/passion")



















Taking over Cologne...


----------



## Minas68/AI5

didn´t like those Lithuanias fans at all :runaway: very scary


----------



## Raddie

Hehe, cool pics Kampflamm, especially that last one.


----------



## Imperial

*LEGIA FANS*
*LEGIA vs. Wisla*








*LEGIA vs. Valencia*








*LEGIA vs. Polonia*








*LEGIA vs. Widzew 
"Welcom in the Hell"*








*LEGIA vs Barcelona*








*LEGIA vs. Wisla*








*LEGIA vs. Wisla*








*LEGIA vs Shalke*








*LEGIA vs Utreht*








*LEGIA vs Groclin*


----------



## pwright1

*Seattle Seahawk fans Qwest Field Seattle Washington*


----------



## Raddie

^that stadium is insane! Cool though

Photo from Irak:









(feyenoord shirt) 

:lol:


----------



## Kampflamm




----------



## Alexander21

AEK ATHENS FANS - ORIGINAL 21.

Football:


----------



## Patrick

1. FC Lokomotive Leipzig, playing in the 11th (!) german league (3. Kreisklasse Staffel 2, Kreis Leipzig, Landesverband Sachsen) (Schedule: http://fussball.sport1.de/dbc/63/04-05/13/63/54/verein/mannschaft/31/tab)


----------



## staff

Alright.

In my opinion, the countries with the best terrace culture is Italy and France. Powerful ultras groups that have power and make extraordinary choreographies etc. Other good countries are Portugal, Turkey, Balkan-countries, Poland, Germany etc. The Scandinavian countries are coming now and have done great things in the 2000s. England, Holland etc are pretty good but mostly "famous" for the hooligans.

The best teams right now in Scandinavia (in my opinion) are Bröndby (from COpenhagen) and Malmö FF (of Malmö (!)). By the way Malmö won the swedish championships last saturday. Here are some pictures:

EDIT: And a film! http://globaltifo.com/gbgmff04.wmv <- Definately worth a look! Malmö FF:s last away game this year. Over 8000 MFF-supporters in Gothenburg.

From the main square in Malmö, celebrating the gold:

















Tifo against rival Helsingborg:









Tifo against another rival, Göteborg:









Picture from the away game in Göteborg:









A lot of flags!









Another picture from the away game in Göteborg:









Tifo against Helsingborg last year:








etc, etc.

Visit www.mt96.se or www.malmoultras.se for more pictures.

Supras Malmö '03


----------



## quake

Feyenoord little fan


----------



## teunster

th0m said:


> I am glad it is. Hooliganism is a pathetic display of stupidity and sheep-like behavior, mixed with too much aggression and the lacking ability to see things in perspective.


Word.


----------



## carfentanyl

Sitback said:


> Either way Celtic & Rangers are bitter rivals but they are not reknowned hooligan sides. A match like Millwall vs West Ham or Cardiff have riot police. Dutch hooliginism is so overstated.


Yeah, I know already, you English guys are the toughest topboys out there, the rest are all pussies. What the **** are you continuously trying to prove with your stupid comments??? :sleepy:


----------



## Sitback

carfentanyl said:


> Yeah, I know already, you English guys are the toughest topboys out there, the rest are all pussies. What the **** are you continuously trying to prove with your stupid comments??? :sleepy:


That we are the top boys. Kthxbye


----------



## carfentanyl

Sitback said:


> That we are the top boys. Kthxbye


The topboys that had to run in Budapest for Fradis.

Nuff said...

This thread was about football in emotions in general, not about who has the biggest dick. And besides you support Arsenal. Says enough to me...


----------



## Fern

Don't listen to him, he's an ars*hole supporter. Sorry mate but I couldn't resist, being a chelsea fan and all.


----------



## birminghamculture

SkyscraperGuy ... (Drivel)

I read in the Guardian i think about 1 year ago that Wolves were the most violent team with Millwall 2nd follwed by Stoke.

Also your post about Chelsea fans being best in the world. that is utter cack to. you have to admit it. You meed to get down to the real fan base. the likes of Millwall, Wolves, Stoke, Albion, Portsmouth etc.

There the ones with real passion. Chelsea is being over run by 1 day game stoppers from all across the country. Chelsea will never have the best fans.

(P.S plus im totally against Hooliganism in any sorts) Like poster before said ITS PATHETIC. 

JUST LOOK AT THE ENGLISH FANS THIS YEAR. AMAZING! HARDLY ANY TROUBLE, THE MOST FOLLWED AND TOOK OVER EVERY STADIUM THEY WENT TO LIKE USUAL.

those are the proper fans.


----------



## therock

Torino, Italia "Delle Alpi" stadium

18/12/04 *Juventus - Milan*


----------



## Kampflamm

Immer wieder S04


----------



## MoreOrLess

When it comes to the english national team I'm not sure you can even class the few remaining trouble makers as football hooligans. At events like euro 2004 the trouble doesnt come from the fans who actually go to the matches but from a few mindless fools who come over to get pissed and have barfights, probabley the same kind of thing that happens every night in Ibiza.

As the first big tournament(other than euro 96) I'd been to I was supprized by the shear number of english people at euro 2004. They made up a good deal of the crowd for pretty much every game I went to(outnumbering a few teams like Italy's support at their own games I'd guess) and seemed to end up with 70% of the tickets for every England game.


----------



## Forza Raalte

the most beautiful club in the world
AFC Ajax









tribute to Rinus Michels the best coach in the history of the Dutch football









and again


















during the match against FC Twente









and again









and against Ado Den haag


----------



## Balleke

hahaha dat "boer zoekt vrouw" sloeg echt nergens op. alhoewel ik uhm wel geinig vond maar toch kom op jullie stonden met 0-4 achter en we hebben silvie toch :|

"Sylvie wordt boerin ole ole"

voor de rest mooie bordjes actie!


----------



## Balleke

recently played ajax-psv same match as the tribute to Rinus

PSV with the number 1 sign. it's because the trainers of ajax all walk around with a 1 on their tie :| but the reality puts them back in 3rd place


----------



## angeladevi

quake said:


> Feyenoord little fan


Now watch this pic!! This is the way to raise your kids...................
LOL, just kiddin' but isn't he cute???

Greetingz from vak R


----------



## Kampflamm

Daddy's little hooligan...


----------



## RonJon

Real Madrid - Bernabeu Stadium


----------



## teunster

De Graafschap, Holland:


----------



## Logos




----------



## eddyk

Possibly the mst famouse sport fans in the world....those who sit on the Kop at Anfield!


----------



## Turbosnail

Great cop pics. I quite like the first De Graafschap pic as well. It looks like a small club where they don't care about making the same kind of mess as somewhere like Juventus. The best picture is that Dutch kiddy though. That's the right age for the way some fans behave - oh how you would love to pat an England thug on the head (there, there - you'll grow out of it!!)


----------



## eddyk

I suggest you americans (you know who you are) thumb through this!


----------



## PHXbevo

eddyk said:


> I suggest you americans (you know who you are) thumb through this!



why, so you can make your "greatest in the world" claim in every post you make. :|. Liverpool isnt even tops in england, much MUCH less in Europe.


----------



## Jasonhouse

Hmm, should I Brig a few folks or not... Perhaps I'll allow a few more trolls ot expose thier true colors first...


----------



## rantanamo

ok


----------



## PHXbevo

yyyep.


----------



## etched Chaos

I'm sorry but PHXbevo you lot are just as much talking about being 'the greatest in the world' as we are. Even more so I'd say. We've had you lot say you have the loudest fans when the English have the World Record, of which there are a few of you saying that. If you want to add to this thread then go find some pictures of American fan emotions and post them in... Don't just sit there and make snide comments.


----------



## eddyk

PHXbevo said:


> why, so you can make your "greatest in the world" claim in every post you make. :|. Liverpool isnt even tops in england, much MUCH less in Europe.



Liverpool arnt the greatest suppoertrs in England? (Crowd Chanting and all over support?)

I know any team who does it better in England!


----------



## Sikario

The famous Sunderland Roker Roar all the way down in Reading, last season.


----------



## carfentanyl

Morten M said:


> I think it's a bit stupid to dress so much out, because it's a football match not a carneval. You don't see painted faces and all that very often anymore in european club football, only in national team football. But the real football fans are the club fans not the national team fans.


Exactly! You took the words right out of my mouth!

In the Netherlands clubsupporters and national team supporters are COMPLETELY different. As a matter of fact most of the Dutch national team supporters annoy the shit out of me. But then again, I'm a Feyenoord seasonticketholder, and Feyenoorders are known for their anti-national team emotions. 

Still I want my country to win of every other country, but there are Dutch clubsupporters that really want the national team to loose, and couldn't care less...


----------



## brummad

baggies fans are the greatest ...followed closely by texans....was fortunate enuff to go to kyle feild and have a right old ding dong watching a local rival match...i think it was aggies vs tech not sure tho it was 5 years ago.


----------



## carlspannoosh

some more gooduns I found
Rennes









Twente









Liverpool









Celtic









Genoa



























Marseille


----------



## carlspannoosh

And some more
Borussia Dortmund









Paris Saint Germain









Copenhagen









Liverpool









Sampdoria



























Olympiakos


----------



## carlspannoosh

And a few more

Marseille


















Genoa


















Rosenborg









Paok









AEK









Roma









Lazio









Bayern Munich









Barcelona


----------



## eddyk

Liverpool - Juventus Apr 5th 2005...surely the biggest football match of the year!

20 years ago in the European cup final...a riot broke out between Juventus and Liverpool fans....the riot subsequently lead to a stadium wall collapsing killing 38 Juventus fans and a local belgian!
Juventus fans blamed Liverpool for the disaster and in 20 years since the match nothing has changed....Juventus fans and many italians alike have shown hatred towards Liverpool...








Liverpool nickname is "The Reds" !

These are pictures from lat weeks match at anfield between the two...emotions were at an all time high....Liverpool tried there Harded to try and patch up relations between the two clubs!

Keep and eye out for the second leg in turin.....70,000 italian fans staring Liverpool fans in the face!









Liverpool and Juventus ledgend Ian Rush (left)!









Liverpool Fans carry a banner to juventus fans which reads "In memory and friendship" in italian.

Juventus fans didnt take this well and a large group of the 3000 turned there backs and gave us the one fingered salute...




















Just before the players come out Liverpools fans start singing there anthem 'You'll never walk alone'....its customary for every liverpool fan to sing along and hoist of there scarf and wave their flags!









During the one minute silence to remember the 39 and the Pope the fans in the Kop stand held up a mosaic which in italian read "We're Sorry"
Mixed reception to this....some clapping, booing, hissing and shouting....I did think they would be alot quieter seeing as the minutes silence was also for the Pope!


----------



## GASpedal

carlspannard said:


> AC Milan


Sorry... that's not true.

It was taken at the CL-Final in 2001. Actually it's the corner with fans of FC Bayern Munich.


----------



## carlspannoosh

GASpedal said:


> Sorry... that's not true.
> 
> It was taken at the CL-Final in 2001. Actually it's the corner with fans of FC Bayern Munich.


Whoops.It was the San Siro that threw me. Ive corrected it now.Apologies to all Bayern fans.


----------



## eddyk

This is why some people regard Liverpool fans as some of the best in the world...


A mosaic before the match between Olympiacos and Liverpool at Anfield....It reads...

96 + 21
Y N W A

96 Liverpool fans died in a stadium crush in 1989...and Olympiacos lost 21 fans in a similar incident know has the 'gate 7 tragedy'...and YNWA is short for 'You'll Never Walk Alone'

Some more mosaics,,,









Liverpool does its bit against racism!



Of course there are many famous Liverpool fans including the late Pope John Paul II...He was a huge fan of Jerzy Dudek, Liverpool goakeeper and fellow pole....he invited Dudek to visit him many times and they talked football!
The Pope was also a goalkeeper when he was young!


----------



## PHXbevo

i know its a european tradition, and in some contexts its cool, but i think fan mosaics are cheesy. i do like (and collect) scarves though, and the flag waving is ace.


----------



## eddyk

Nah....Mosiacs are amazing...I think they're beautiful....and a great way to get a message accross!

How about this then....Liverpool fans in Bangkok with the funniest sign ever...small i know but you can still make it out...



It reads "LFC - We Love You Longtime"


----------



## PHXbevo

that is actually pretty funny


----------



## eddyk

All Liverpool fans from around the world!


----------



## carfentanyl

@ Djoez

Kinda remarkable that Feyenoord.nl offers that images as a wallpaper, cause the "..... lopen altijd weg" is not exactly... well... let's say... politically correct?

Somehow I think this edition of Feyenoord-ajax will not have any provoking tifo displays...


----------



## Djoez

@carfentanyl

Well the J-word isn't really mentioned so i think it was a borderline case
I was initially suprised too


----------



## eddyk

Hows that old saying go again?! 'Damn Italians' - Juve Fans/Thugs/Assholes from last nights game between them and Liverpool!


----------



## eddyk

Im sorry Italians....but you just pissed me off so much...



Beside a burning police car!

Nice to see the stewards had everything under control :sarcastic smilie:

Proud?
I hope UEFA take action!
















A pic of Liverpool fans!
















Juve fan gets friendly with the police!


----------



## eddyk

On a much sadder note,,,,today (15th April) is the 16th anniversary of the Hillsborough Tragedy...As ever there will be a service at Anfield!

I know....not all these pics are of football emotions....but some have been posted to teach thouse who havnt heard of the Hillsborough tragedy!









The Memorial at Anfield








Liverpool Players sing hymns and such with a crown of mourners at last years service!
















Liverpool Mosaic....96 with the image of the eternal flame either side!


----------



## DIF1891

Some pics from the team i follow, Djurgårdens IF from Stockholm, Sweden.

DIF-AIK 1999









DIF-Hammarby 1999









DIF-Hammarby 2001









DIF-AIK 2002









HAMMARBY-DIF 2002









AIK-DIF 2003









DIF-Partizan Belgrad 2003









HAMMARBY-DIF 2003









DIF-AIK 2003









Juventus-DIF 2004 (almost 2000 DIF-supporters made the journey)









DIF-Juventus 2004


----------



## Reimon

Boca Juniors





























































in tokio
















Libertadores cup


----------



## carlspannoosh

Gooners :rock:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkey

National Team 



















Sakaryaspor


----------



## eddyk

Liverpool fans from tonights match against Chelsea....which we won I might add....along with a kitty of over £15,000,000


----------



## tommygunn

eddyk said:


> Liverpool fans from tonights match against Chelsea....which we won I might add....along with a kitty of over £15,000,000


is that how much we have just earned 15 million brilliant what was going on with the 6 and half minutes injury time though.


----------



## eddyk

The winner will leave with £30M...I know that much!

The runners up (us, Liverpool)....it was just a guess 15M....It might be more!


----------



## Toadboy

Anyone every wondered what's it's like to stand on the Liverpool Kop with the scouse hordes?

Try this

The Kop


----------



## eddyk

I have the video downloaded of the Liverpool fans celebrations after the final whistle against the Chelsea match...but I dont know what i can do or how i can get you lot to see it!

Any help?


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Kampflamm




----------



## magicks

Bayern -Nürnberg 









Rostock-Bielefeld









Hannover-Hamburg


----------



## magicks

bayern-nuremberg -last game in the olympiastadion


----------



## FrankWhite

*FC Bayern - Bundesliga Champions 2004 / 2005*

that's what i'm talkin about..


----------



## nick_taylor

Pictures after West Bromwich Albion managed to stay in the Premiership (ie didn't get relegated) yesterday:


----------



## brummad

boing boing....anyone got a pic of the brummie road end at the moment of realisation...we were up there (not for long as we ended up on the pitch) but the atmosphere was amazing...it always is down the baggies but yesterday was something special!


----------



## eddyk

WBA fans were great....I loved it....why english fans rule....the finish 4th from bottom 17th in the leauge and celebrate like that....top stuff!


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

eddyk said:


> WBA fans were great....I loved it....why english fans rule....the finish 4th from bottom 17th in the leauge and celebrate like that....top stuff!



Dont congratualte the Sh*t  I was gutted the didnt get relegated ... At least the tension will continue to grow so when we do get round to playing you, hopefully in the Premiership were show all these rubbish Manchester, London, South Coast derbys where the real passion is. 

P.S Thier fans arent that Great, ask Brummad how many turned out for thier Promotion parade last year when they got promoted compared to thier wolves :cheers:

Doesnt matter Ill tell you, Albion fans last year came out in full force and over 8,000 cheered the team through Sandwell.

Wolverhampton Wanderers however were greeted by over 150,000 supporters when they travelled through Wolverhampton after winning the 2003 Play-offs ... oh and another 28,500 were in the the stadium.


----------



## eddyk

Im not happy they stayed up....I was raised in norfolk....I was going for Norwich the whole season....Ive been to more Norwich matches than I have Liverpool ones!


The Liverpool fans in Istanbul will blow everyone elses celebrations out the water!


----------



## brummad

we are bored of promotion parades....been there done that lol

i would love wolves to come up one day so we can *** your asses...and i agree with you on showing the rest of the country what a real derby match is like !

as for your figures,...you say 178,500 people turned out for your parade in 2003....there was only 238,000 peeps in wolvo in 2003,.,.,seems a bit excessive?!?!

full force 8000 ha ha ha dont make me laugh.

boing boing....at least we are in the top flight love x


----------



## brummad

HE WEARS GOLD AND BLACK..AND HE'S CRAP
HE WEARS GOLD AND BLACK..AND HE'S CRAP
HE WEARS GOLD AND BLACK..AND HE'S CRAP
PAUL INCE IS A F**KIN TW*T

(sung to the tune of cum-bye-ah)


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

brummad said:


> we are bored of promotion parades....been there done that lol
> 
> i would love wolves to come up one day so we can *** your asses...and i agree with you on showing the rest of the country what a real derby match is like !
> 
> as for your figures,...you say 178,500 people turned out for your parade in 2003....there was only 238,000 peeps in wolvo in 2003,.,.,seems a bit excessive?!?!
> 
> full force 8000 ha ha ha dont make me laugh.
> 
> boing boing....at least we are in the top flight love x


No lie, It was estimated by the police to be over 200,000 but official figures put it down by about 20% - I went and I live in Nottingham, it was amazing, had to sit on top of a bus shelter though.


----------



## brummad

now i am being serious here...do you really think there was 200k people there?

that would make it one of the largest gatherings of people in uk history. think about it....glastonbury sells 125k tickets are you really saying that another 75k people were in wolvo that day?..after looking at the bbc pics of the day i would say in total about 30k were there when you add the people in the streets and those who THEN went to the stadium (not full until street parade over and still a few gaps on the bbc pics).

it simply is a gross miss calculation my fellow black country supporter. 200k is just not possible. 200k is the kind of figures sydney and new york got in the feb 2003 anti war protests and they were HUGE!!!


----------



## magicks

Borussia Dortmund-Rostock, photo of the last game of the season today!


----------



## car-zg




----------



## King-Tomislav

Dinamo Zagreb


----------



## bubomb

Rangers fans celebrate winning the Scottish title in the 92nd minute (Motherwell scored to beat celtic 2-1 in a game being played at the same time. Motherwells goals came in the 88th & 92 minute). It's Rangers 51st title.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=final-minute


----------



## magicks




----------



## magicks




----------



## carfentanyl

^ Did everybody that would hold a banner or flag get a free beer?


----------



## eddyk




----------



## magicks

nope,maybe in Rotterdam.


----------



## Fern

Sould hav put these ones here ages ago!! Benfica winning the championship


----------



## RonJon

eddyk said:


>


Look at that guy on the left!   

Congratulations, Liverpool!!!


----------



## Toadboy

Goose Bumps 

Turn the volume up.


----------



## Roar

*Glory seeking bastards- that's all you are.*

GOOD JOB ON WINNING YOUR 5TH EUROPEAN CUP. BUT NO-ONE WILL ACCEPT YOU DESERVED TO WIN IT.

WE DESERVED TO WIN IT IN 2004 AND WE DIDN'T, THERE IS NO JUSTICE!!!!

ANYWAY...










ARSENAL FANS BEATING A GALATASARY FAN IN COPENHAGEN 2000 TUT TUT.










2003 FA cup final.


----------



## Toadboy

Glory seeking bastards? I thought we were shite these days?

No.

Right.

18 & 5 FOREVER IN OUR SHADOW.

Arsenal are **** all.


----------



## Shodan

Hahaha, this thread is "the bomb".


----------



## antigr12

- edit


----------



## Roar

*Shut up you filthy bald scoucer *****

This is what I mean, you keep going on about your success your a glory fan.

You have done well, but without your success what would you be. Anfield ain't loud either,and highbury is shite atmosphere but I think we can both agree that all seater stadia have ruined good atmosphere's.

Besides It's more likely that Arsenal will win a few European Cup's than you are to win a title unbeaten, oh and by the way we are on 13 titles and the mancs are on 15 not far and you won't be able to shout about your championships any more!!!! soon.

so why don't you just go back to your video collection and wank off about how you went to rome. fuckin move on!!!! you don't see us claiming how we won 5 championships in one decade do ya?

anfield 89 fuckface


----------



## Roar

*to you lot.*

Can't wait till you lot come down to Islington and you can shout about your success in the tiny streets to 60,000 (next season) of us did ya hear what happened to the manc he got beatens for shoutin his mouth in a tube station.

I love the fact the you lot will have to get there by tube When you will be so close to the home fans.

Oh yes we don't use stanley knifes, gooners fight like men. you pluky little scouce.


----------



## Toadboy

Arf.

Are you a comedic creation, Roar?


----------



## Roar

*Sorry Toadboy, I get a bit carried away.*

It really does get me wound up the fact, we should have and we haven't won the Champions League, it may change with the new ground who know's, (at least we will have a lot more money, Probably more than the vast majority.) Yes your right (liverpool fans) about the shit atmosphere we have at the moment it's terrible. It has got so bad that we have created redaction a group of real fans whom try to creat an atmosphere. It worked really well at wigan the other day, I can't believe it but we outsung em.

The reason that Arsenal have shit support at the mo is that, our "plastic" support has grown our total support Hugely. (we have the third largest support in the world according to granada) but the majority would probably consider joining up to the chav's or the manc's the minute we aren't top dogs.

Anyway, a bonus of £27 million a season at the new ground we will win it a lot of times I am sure.


----------



## Toadboy

We're boss, the thing is we only do the busniess when it suits.

Europes where it's at, getting the ground bouncing for anything other than Everton is a bit of problem in league games.


----------



## 2005

Fern said:


>


"I'm a transeaxaul from transsalvania" :lol: whats the name of that film again?


















Ten men with two minutes to go and then this man pops up from Iversons shot to head it I have never celebrated a goal more so amazing day!









I may get a roll of the eyes for this I didn't go mental but it was a good day beat the French four times in a row champions Lyon 3-1 and we didn't even have Robinson, Defoe or Davids. Still was good did it infront of 48,000 in South Korea not bad hey.









Tottenham 5-1 Chelscum 

A while ago I know but still watched the game in house where I was only Spurs fan there as it was a Chelscum home  









Won't forget that in a hurry.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> "I'm a transeaxaul from transsalvania" :lol: whats the name of that film again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten men with two minutes to go and then this man pops up from Iversons shot to head it I have never celebrated a goal more so amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get a roll of the eyes for this I didn't go mental but it was a good day beat the French four times in a row champions Lyon 3-1 and we didn't even have Robinson, Defoe or Davids. Still was good did it infront of 48,000 in South Korea not bad hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tottenham 5-1 Chelscum
> 
> A while ago I know but still watched the game in house where I was only Spurs fan there as it was a Chelscum home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't forget that in a hurry.


Congratulations on winning some shit cups there jesus christ what a nob.


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> We're boss, the thing is we only do the busniess when it suits.
> 
> Europes where it's at, getting the ground bouncing for anything other than Everton is a bit of problem in league games.


Oh pipe down you're shit Liverpool have only scraped through that Champions League in the most flukey way possible it was a great final for sure. However since the late 80s you've been utter rubbish stop banging on about your glory years they are gone Man U, Chelsea and Arsenal are well above you muppets.


----------



## Sitback

eddyk said:


> Im sorry Italians....but you just pissed me off so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Beside a burning police car!
> 
> Nice to see the stewards had everything under control :sarcastic smilie:
> 
> Proud?
> I hope UEFA take action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of Liverpool fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juve fan gets friendly with the police!


Are you taking the piss? You Scousers killed nearly 40 of their fans and you'd expect the Juv to be all happy lovey dovey when you lot finally met up after that night. Get real. It made me laugh. Liverpool offering the Juv friendship bracelets. Ha Ha Ha "Here I'll give you a friendship bracelet let's be friends and forget those 40 people killed."

Sometimes I wonder if I hate Scousers more then Spurs?


----------



## Toadboy

You're a tool Sitback.


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> You're a tool Sitback.


Whatever. Here! Have a fucking friendship bracelet.


----------



## Toadboy

Stick to the gutter scum, do you need a torch to see where you're going there, our shadow's casting further gloom from what I can tell, looking down my nose like.

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> Stick to the gutter scum, do you need a torch to see where you're going there, our shadow's casting further gloom from what I can tell, looking down my nose like.
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


You haven't won the premiership for how long now? Pipe down and except one of these lovely bracelets of friendship.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> Congratulations on winning some shit cups there jesus christ what a nob.


 :| 

Funny how you have go on about Tottenham being "shit" yet can't talk about the Woolwhich being great I wonder why



















BYE! BYE!


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> GOOD JOB ON WINNING YOUR 5TH EUROPEAN CUP. BUT NO-ONE WILL ACCEPT YOU DESERVED TO WIN IT.
> 
> WE DESERVED TO WIN IT IN 2004 AND WE DIDN'T, THERE IS NO JUSTICE!!!!


Hahahahaha! You can't be serious?

Why on earth did Arsenal deserve to win the Champions League in 2004? They didn't even get near the final, let alone win it. They were fairly and squarely beaten by Chelsea in the quarter finals. Get over it.

And of course Liverpool deserved to win the Champions League last season. They won the games that mattered. They were far from being the best team in Europe last season and Liverpool fans would happily admit as much. But the CL being essentially a cup competition, Liverpool did what they had to do and won it fair and square.


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> Can't wait till you lot come down to Islington and you can shout about your success in the tiny streets to 60,000 (next season) of us did ya hear what happened to the manc he got beatens for shoutin his mouth in a tube station.
> 
> I love the fact the you lot will have to get there by tube When you will be so close to the home fans.
> 
> Oh yes we don't use stanley knifes, gooners fight like men. you pluky little scouce.


Sniigger.

Hark at the cyber hard man.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> :|
> 
> Funny how you have go on about Tottenham being "shit" yet can't talk about the Woolwhich being great I wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYE! BYE!


Well I can talk about the true club of North London (Arsenal) being great if you like. Where shall we start. The fact that we've been champions 13 times? The fact we have broken most records going?

Shut up.


----------



## Sitback

Oh yeah. Ever had the joy of being champions 2005?

NO! Ah ha ha ha










Enjoy your Mickey Mouse Cup, Spuds! ha ha ha too funny.


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> It has got so bad that we have created redaction a group of real fans whom try to creat an atmosphere. It worked really well at wigan the other day, I can't believe it but we outsung em.


Watched that game on TV. Wigan fans were by far the louder for the first ten minutes or so. Arsenal fans did make a bit of noise at the beginning and after their first two early goals but there was very little from them after that. Not very impressive for an away following of 5000.



> (we have the third largest support in the world according to granada)


Nonsense. You have no more than the third largest support in England, after Man Utd and Liverpool. And worldwide, you're also behind Real Madrid, Barca, Juve, and AC Milan. Probably Bayern too.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Are you taking the piss? You Scousers killed nearly 40 of their fans and you'd expect the Juv to be all happy lovey dovey when you lot finally met up after that night. Get real. It made me laugh. Liverpool offering the Juv friendship bracelets. Ha Ha Ha "Here I'll give you a friendship bracelet let's be friends and forget those 40 people killed."
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I hate Scousers more then Spurs?


Sit down, Sitback. You're showing your ignorance. The scousers didn't kill 39 Juve fans deliberately. They charged at the Juve fans, sure, but only after being provoked by Juve fans who had been hurling missiles at them. When the Liverpool fans charged, the "brave" Juve fans who had been provoking them ran. That's what caused the crush and that's what caused the wall to collapse. So everyone was to blame. The police and UEFA for the lack of segregation in the Heysel that night; the stadium owners for the poor state of repair of the Heysel stadium; Liverpool fans for charging; and Juve fans for provoking the Liverpool fans in the first place.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> Sit down, Sitback. You're showing your ignorance. The scousers didn't kill 39 Juve fans deliberately. They charged at the Juve fans, sure, but only after being provoked by Juve fans who had been hurling missiles at them. When the Liverpool fans charged, the "brave" Juve fans who had been provoking them ran. That's what caused the crush and that's what caused the wall to collapse. So everyone was to blame. The police and UEFA for the lack of segregation in the Heysel that night; the stadium owners for the poor state of repair of the Heysel stadium; Liverpool fans for charging; and Juve fans for provoking the Liverpool fans in the first place.


None of them would of died if the silly Scallywags sat and just piped down. And they were throwing missiles too and the Scousers were looking for some jip anyway after getting shafted by the Roma fans previously.

It just makes me laugh how Scousers are getting all high & mighty when the Juv rejected their pitiful gestures of 'good will'. What did they expect to give them friendship bracelets and everything to be forgotten. PUR-LEASE.


----------



## 2005

JimB said:


> Sit down, Sitback. You're showing your ignorance. The scousers didn't kill 39 Juve fans deliberately. They charged at the Juve fans, sure, but only after being provoked by Juve fans who had been hurling missiles at them. When the Liverpool fans charged, the "brave" Juve fans who had been provoking them ran. That's what caused the crush and that's what caused the wall to collapse. So everyone was to blame. The police and UEFA for the lack of segregation in the Heysel that night; the stadium owners for the poor state of repair of the Heysel stadium; Liverpool fans for charging; and Juve fans for provoking the Liverpool fans in the first place.


That whole paragraph hit the nail on the head there well said and as for Roars 



> Can't wait till you lot come down to Islington and you can shout about your success in the tiny streets to 60,000 (next season) of us did ya hear what happened to the manc he got beatens for shoutin his mouth in a tube station.


Tottenham are one of the biggest and most known for Football violence
Yidarmy, N17, *TOTTENHAM MASSIVE*, The Paxton Boys and more. For an Arse fan to say it is truly funny "every gunner is a runner" is said for a reason not just for the fact that it rhymes.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> Watched that game on TV. Wigan fans were by far the louder for the first ten minutes or so. Arsenal fans did make a bit of noise at the beginning and after their first two early goals but there was very little from them after that. Not very impressive for an away following of 5000.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You have no more than the third largest support in England, after Man Utd and Liverpool. And worldwide, you're also behind Real Madrid, Barca, Juve, and AC Milan. Probably Bayern too.


Shut up. We are the team with the biggest fanbase in India, Oceania and Africa.

That is an actual fact. Read the Evening Standard.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> None of them would of died if the silly Scallywags sat and just piped down. And they were throwing missiles too and the Scousers were looking for some jip anyway after getting shafted by the Roma fans previously.


And none of them would have died if the Juve fans hadn't provoked the Liverpool fans and then ran at the first sign of retaliation.

And none of them would have died if there had been proper segregation.

And it is unlikely that any would have died if that wall had been in a good state of repair.

Maybe it's silly for the scousers to expect Juve fans to become their bestest friends. But it's equally silly for the Juve fans to continue to blame just Liverpool fans for what happened.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Shut up. We are the team with the biggest fanbase in India, Oceania and Africa.
> 
> That is an actual fact. Read the Evening Standard.


Worldwide, Arsenal are miles behind Man Utd, Liverpool, Real Madrid, Barca, Juve and AC Milan.

But don't get your knickers in a twist. You're probably top ten, which is very respectable.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> And none of them would have died if the Juve fans hadn't provoked the Liverpool fans and then ran at the first sign of retaliation.
> 
> And none of them would have died if there had been proper segregation.
> 
> And it is unlikely that any would have died if that wall had been in a good state of repair.
> 
> Maybe it's silly for the scousers to expect Juve fans to become their bestest friends. But it's equally silly for the Juve fans to continue to blame just Liverpool fans for what happened.


Oh god you're nit picking. It's just plain and simple facts. The Scousers have it stained on there hands. Then they get pissed of 'cos the Juv won't except their apology, and they won't read The Sun cos of negative veiws of the Scousers and won't except their apology. Hypocritism shines bright.

Basically I hate the Scouse. I don't hate Scousers in general just Liverpool FC's shite fans.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> Oh god you're nit picking. It's just plain and simple facts. *The Scousers have it stained on there hands*. Then they get pissed of 'cos the Juv won't except their apology, and they won't read The Sun cos of negative veiws of the Scousers and won't except their apology. Hypocritism shines bright.
> 
> Basically I hate the Scouse. I don't hate Scousers in general just Liverpool FC's shite fans.


You really are a f***ing c*** you know that.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> Worldwide, Arsenal are miles behind Man Utd, Liverpool, Real Madrid, Barca, Juve and AC Milan.
> 
> But don't get your knickers in a twist. You're probably top ten, which is very respectable.


No sorry you're just talking bollocks. For one we're the 6th biggest football club in the world. And we have the strongest fan base in some of the most populated nations in the world. Indonesia, Nigeria, India which accounts for 1/6 of the world's population with those three countries alone. Barcelona doesn't actually have that big of an international fanbase outside South America and Europe.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> You really are a f***ing c*** you know that.


Just standard facts now pipe down you uneducated kid.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> No sorry you're just talking bollocks. For one we're the 6th biggest football club in the world. And we have the strongest fan base in some of the most populated nations in the world. Indonesia, Nigeria, India which accounts for 1/6 of the world's population with those three countries alone. *Barcalona doesn't actually have that big of an international fanbase outside South America and Europe*.


Yeah they don't thats why they have a stadium that holds 98,000 which they very much can fill. :|


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> Just standard facts now pipe down you uneducated kid.


I must ask you "Sir" were you at the 1985 European Cup final and as for your "facts" how sure are you that there wasn't some lies told.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> Yeah they don't thats why they have a stadium that holds 98,000 which they very much can fill. :|


Their average attendances barely scrape past 70,000. Only for the big matches (Real Madrid) does it fill. And yeah, that stadium fills out with their national supporters not international supporters is it not that obvious you thicko?


----------



## JimB

2005 said:


> Tottenham are one of the biggest and most known for Football violence
> Yidarmy, N17, *TOTTENHAM MASSIVE*, The Paxton Boys and more. For an Arse fan to say it is truly funny "every gunner is a runner" is said for a reason not just for the fact that it rhymes.


2005, please just drop this discussion. We all know that neither you nor Roar are "faces". The people who genuinely are "faces" don't talk about it on boards like this and the people who aren't just look foolish when they do.

I don't find Spurs' current reputation for having an active firm to be a source of pride. And I see no reason why Arsenal fans should be ashamed that they don't have a similar reputation. It's actually rather pitiful that some grown men choose to follow football in such a manner.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Oh god you're nit picking. It's just plain and simple facts. The Scousers have it stained on there hands. Then they get pissed of 'cos the Juv won't except their apology, and they won't read The Sun cos of negative veiws of the Scousers and won't except their apology. Hypocritism shines bright.
> 
> Basically I hate the Scouse. I don't hate Scousers in general just Liverpool FC's shite fans.


Not nit picking. Just, in your words, dealing in "plain and simple facts".

Of course the Liverpool fans were partially to blame.

But so were the Juve fans. And that's a "plain and simple fact" that you seem unwilling or unable to accept.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> Not nit picking. Just, in your words, dealing in "plain and simple facts".
> 
> Of course the Liverpool fans were partially to blame.
> 
> But so were the Juve fans. And that's a "plain and simple fact" that you seem unwilling or unable to accept.


Then if the Scousers a partially to blame then quite clearly it's their fault. Partly theirs, fully theirs whatever. The dirty pushbike thieving bastards have plenty to owe up to.

Standard.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> No sorry you're just talking bollocks. For one *we're the 6th biggest football club in the world*. And we have the strongest fan base in some of the most populated nations in the world. Indonesia, Nigeria, India which accounts for 1/6 of the world's population with those three countries alone. Barcelona doesn't actually have that big of an international fanbase outside South America and Europe.


Really? A few posts back, Arsenal were supposedly the third biggest club in the world! I love it how you guys just make this stuff up!

As for the statistic about India, Nigeria and Indonesia, how do you know? Who asked the people in those countries? And more importantly, since the one sixth of the world's population in those countries probably contributes about £14 and 32p to Arsenal's annual income, isn't it an utterly meaningless statistic even in the unlikely event of it being accurate?


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> No sorry you're just talking bollocks. *For one we're the 6th biggest football club in the world*. And we have the strongest fan base in some of the most populated nations in the world. Indonesia, Nigeria, India which accounts for 1/6 of the world's population with those three countries alone. Barcelona doesn't actually have that big of an international fanbase outside South America and Europe.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> Really? A few posts back, Arsenal were supposedly the third biggest club in the world! I love it how you guys just make this stuff up!
> 
> As for the statistic about India, Nigeria and Indonesia, how do you know? Who asked the people in those countries? And more importantly, since the one sixth of the world's population in those countries probably contributes about £14 and 32p to Arsenal's annual income, isn't it an utterly meaningless statistic even in the unlikely event of it being accurate?


Well I didn't say we're the third biggest you tosser did I?

1.Man United
2.Real Madrid
3.AC Milan
4.Juventus
5.Bayern Munich
6.Arsenal
7.Inter Milan
8.Chelsea
9.Liverpool
10.Newcastle

http://www.forbes.com/lists/results...&category2=category&passKeyword=&boxes=custom

The link is from Forbes.


----------



## 2005

That might change when the results of last years TURNOVER is all collected. You bloody Knob end thats what you have the sixth largest turnover doesn't mean your the sixth biggest club in the world.


----------



## Toadboy

Sitback said:


> Shut up. We are the team with the biggest fanbase in India, Oceania and Africa.
> 
> That is an actual fact. Read the Evening Standard.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you're not even the biggest club in the south east of England.

Using a list of financial turnover to make your point is laughable, where does the debt get factored in? because when that appears Arsenal will be one of the 'smallest' in the UK.

The day that Arsenal can take 50,000 to a game 3000 miles away with shite transportation and skyhigh cost you'll be considered big time, the day you put a million on the streets to celebrate a conquest you're in the ball park.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> That might change when the results of last years TURNOVER is all collected. You bloody Knob end thats what you have the sixth largest turnover doesn't mean your the sixth biggest club in the world.


Well it's all relative to fanbase ain't it. You can't make profit without a fanbase. Every time I see a picture of fucking Iraq I see at least one person wearing an Arsenal shirt.


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you're not even the biggest club in the south east of England.


Pipe down and deal with the fact you're a bollocks team. You're as mighty as the great Tottenham or Bolton.


----------



## Toadboy

Sitback said:


> Pipe down and deal with the fact you're a bollocks team. You're as mighty as the great Tottenham or Bolton.


That's right we're shite.

When Arsenal hit a slump what will they win?

**** all.

How many trophies have Bolton or Tottenham won over the past 5 years?

**** all.

if you're going to kick off do it from a strong base rent boy.

"SOCCER!" ironic how that character was based on an Arsenal fan eh?


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you're not even the biggest club in the south east of England.
> 
> Using a list of financial turnover to make your point is laughable, where does the debt get factored in? because when that appears Arsenal will be one of the 'smallest' in the UK.
> 
> The day that Arsenal can take 50,000 to a game 3000 miles away with shite transportation and skyhigh cost you'll be considered big time, the day you put a million on the streets to celebrate a conquest you're in the ball park.


Come the day we're in the CL final we'd take 50,000 and more easily to wherever. Plus our fans are clearly richer then you benefit seeking Scousers quite clearly. We put 500,000 in the streets when we won the double(both times), however it's come common practice for us to win major trophies so we don't get so fanatical about it cos it's the same old story. However when we had a period of shiteness and then beat you muppets to the title race of 89' the streets of North London were rammed with 1 Million plus EASY. So pipe down.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Well I didn't say we're the third biggest you tosser did I?
> 
> 1.Man United
> 2.Real Madrid
> 3.AC Milan
> 4.Juventus
> 5.Bayern Munich
> 6.Arsenal
> 7.Inter Milan
> 8.Chelsea
> 9.Liverpool
> 10.Newcastle
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/results...&category2=category&passKeyword=&boxes=custom
> 
> The link is from Forbes.


Your link shows only Football club valuations from the perspective of investors. And any such list will always be heavily weighted in favour of English clubs, because the English Premiership is the richest, most commercially savvy league in world football.

If you need any further evidence that this list is most definitely NOT about which are the *biggest* football clubs in the world, you need only look at the fact that it has Barcelona down in 11th - one place below Newcastle United, no less! Yes, that's right...the very same Newcastle United that hasn't won a single trophy for 36 years; the same Newcastle United that hasn't won a domestic trophy in over 50 years.


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> That's right we're shite.
> 
> When Arsenal hit a slump what will they win?
> 
> **** all.
> 
> How many trophies have Bolton or Tottenham won over the past 5 years?
> 
> **** all.
> 
> if you're going to kick off do it from a strong base rent boy.
> 
> "SOCCER!" ironic how that character was based on an Arsenal fan eh?


And what about yourself? You've won the CL last year in the most unconvincing fashion possible and you all reckon your all back in the fucking 80s again. Whilst you've won an FA Cup in an unconvincing fashion (again) your success since the 90s has been a stable diet of 2nd rate shit cups. When was the last time you were Premiership Champions? EXACTLY.

Pipe it down.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Well it's all relative to fanbase ain't it. You can't make profit without a fanbase. Every time I see a picture of fucking Iraq I see at least one person wearing an Arsenal shirt.


It's the same person, following the journos around.

He's a paid extra.


----------



## Toadboy

What was unconvincing about Liverpools European Cup win?

I'm referring to the 2005 one, not the 1977, 1978, 1981 or 1984 triumphs.


----------



## 2005

They were 3-0 down at half-time then made it 3-3 in six minutes and won on penalties I smell envy they won it they're Champions of Europe simple as you can't argue with that now "pipe down".


----------



## Sitback

Toadboy said:


> What was unconvincing about Liverpools European Cup win?
> 
> I'm referring to the 2005 one, not the 1977, 1978, 1981 or 1984 triumphs.


Last gasp Stevie G goals, winning against Chelsea without even scoring and being constantly against the run of play. Poor group stage showing, scraping through, A total onslaught against AC but somehow your luck was sky high.

bla bla bla. Hardly a CL performance to think Liverpool are back to the almighty once again. You lot are actually more deluded then Spurs. Which is saying something.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> They were 3-0 down at half-time then made it 3-3 in six minutes and won on penalties I smell envy they won it they're Champions of Europe simple as you can't argue with that now "pipe down".


It's ok that was the last time Liverpool will ever win it, Arsenal will do much better this season in every competition. PS. Once again the Arsenal-Tottenham gap has widen.

Deal with it.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Come the day we're in the CL final we'd take 50,000 and more easily to wherever. Plus our fans are clearly richer then you benefit seeking Scousers quite clearly. We put 500,000 in the streets when we won the double(both times), however it's come common practice for us to win major trophies so we don't get so fanatical about it cos it's the same old story. However when we had a period of shiteness and then beat you muppets to the title race of 89' the streets of North London were rammed with 1 Million plus EASY. So pipe down.


Bollocks, bollocks, bollocks and more bollocks!

I remember the reports of both your double celebrations and I remember that the police estimated the crowds to be about 250,000 on each occasion.

As to gooners numbering "1 Million plus EASY" on the streets of north London in 89, I suggest you lay off the sauce, son. Arsenal's entire UK support at the time would have been not much more than 1 million. And they certainly weren't all in north London.


----------



## Roar

AV IT

and your pikey cup competitions. 

15 years and counting since you last were champions REAL CHAMPIONS AND NOT FROM A LUCKY CUP WIN - although the most prestigious cup competition.

50 years from now and you lot will still be talkin about the good old days.

nahahahaha


----------



## Toadboy

Did you watch it or just read the Evening Seig Heil Standard match report?

We scored 3 second half goals against olympiakos, not 1 in the last minute, we twatted Leverkusen who had turned Madrid and Kyev over, snotted Juve at home and stuck them in our arse pocket at Anfield, played 180 minutes against the best side in england by a country mile and barring one effort in injury time never looked like conceding and the final itself was a classic from 2 of the great football clubs in the world.

Topsy turvy, bags of skill and character, mistakes, great goals, two fantastic coachs pitting their wits against each other, 2 sets of fans with the up most respect for each and the opposing team backing their own side to the hilt, level possession, level shots on target etc.

You'll never know what real glory in football is because you've got no class, no self respect and absolutely no dignity.


----------



## Sitback

Ha! Bollocks. It's a solid gold fact. How the **** would you know Arsenal's support didn't exceed 1mill back then.

I was at that celebration Islington was an out and out road block and I've been to our double winning celebrations and the crowds in the street were a mere social gathering to 89.

Pipe.it.down.thank.you.


----------



## Toadboy

Roar said:


> AV IT
> 
> and your pikey cup competitions.
> 
> 15 years and counting since you last were champions REAL CHAMPIONS AND NOT FROM A LUCKY CUP WIN - although the most prestigious cup competition.
> 
> *50 years from now and you lot will still be talkin about the good old days.*
> 
> nahahahaha


You're dead right we will. 

I'll feast off the days out and the sights I've seen for decades lad.


----------



## ronin(POA)

lpioe said:


> The reception of a brazilian team in the last Copa Libertadores final was also very impressive. I think it was Gremio or Porto Alegre.



Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto Alegrense, or just Gremio... Porto Alegre is the name of the city kay: 


the video of the reception


----------



## ronin(POA)

gremio fans 


























^^

if we do this much noize 40 meters away from the field, imagine when the new stadium will be built!! 
(the seats will be "only" 14 meters away from the field, still far from the field, but it's much better then 40 meters...)



the "avalanche"


----------



## ØlandDK

*Hell In North - Brøndby*


----------



## ØlandDK

AIK from Stockholm


----------



## ronin(POA)

2005 said:


> :cheers:




ajax? hmm... :sleepy:
i hope some day we can have a remacht from 95... :gunz: :lol:


----------



## lpioe

ronin(POA) said:


> Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto Alegrense, or just Gremio... Porto Alegre is the name of the city kay:
> 
> 
> the video of the reception



Yeah, that's the one I was thinking of kay:
I wonder are bengalos and other fireworks allowed in brazilian stadiums or do they just tolerate it?
The fine for this kind of firework would probably go into millions in european leagues :lol:


----------



## Red85

ronin(POA) said:


> ajax? hmm... :sleepy:
> i hope some day we can have a remacht from 95... :gunz: :lol:


With the same result 

What a game that, Ajax didnt play his famous game but still won. The extra time, penalties. 10 years older in 130 minutes of football. My nerves...


----------



## nyrmetros

anything from MLS?


----------



## Benn

Maybe when we get solid teams and intense fans


----------



## koolio

Benn said:


> Maybe when we get solid teams and *intense fans*


DC United and Toronto FC fans have something to say about that. Just go on Youtube and search it yourself. You'd be surprised.


----------



## docker

edit


----------



## Plumber73

ronin(POA) said:


> Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto Alegrense, or just Gremio... Porto Alegre is the name of the city kay:
> 
> 
> the video of the reception


That's really insane! I hope someone has a fire extinguisher, just in case.  Are there no security checks for fireworks, or do they just let the fans do what they please? I get the impression those fans have some power over the local authority.


----------



## Plumber73

koolio said:


> DC United and Toronto FC fans have something to say about that. Just go on Youtube and search it yourself. You'd be surprised.


Yea, I know Toronto has a section or two that make some noise.


----------



## dudu24




----------



## Cebolinha

ronin(POA) said:


>




OMG beautifulll!!!:banana:

provocar um pouco esses gringos hahaha!:lol:


----------



## Toadboy

Some great stuff on here.

This is The Kop this week as the fans kept on singing the Liverpool Anthem You'll Never Walk Alone through the UEFA anthem until the teams broke for the warm up.


----------



## dudu24

Dinamo - Arsenal last season

Home game:





Away game:


----------



## PejatBR

São Paulo F.C fans :


----------



## Demetrius

Olympiacos C.F. Pireus vs Chelsea F.C., 
Champions League 16 teams stage, Feb 19, 2008
1st Leg, Karaiskaki stadium, Pireus


----------



## AUTO

Legia Warsaw Ultras
We don't have world class stadium (construction will start this summer, ~34k, four UEFA stars), but we have world class ultras! :cheers:






































You have to feel it to understand it, to belive it.


----------



## lpioe

^^ Impressive


----------



## michał_

Not as much as AUTO posted, but since we're at football fans from our beautiful country then here goes Wisla Krakow:

a photo compilation of season 2005/2006 (and first part of 2006/2007) compilations of ultras performances by Wisla Krakow.
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=imO3LYQpzW4&NR=1

and a video compilation from similar period:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=imO3LYQpzW4&NR=1

PS: anybody help me out how to embed here?


----------



## koolio

Honestly, whats the fascination with lighting flares DURING a match? If someone did that in front of me, I'd be PISSED because I wouldn't be able to see the action on the pitch and the smell is horrendous.


----------



## dudu24

koolio said:


> Honestly, whats the fascination with lighting flares DURING a match? If someone did that in front of me, I'd be PISSED because I wouldn't be able to see the action on the pitch and the smell is horrendous.


And whats the point of eating hot-dogs while watching NFL or whatever you play in USA? Flares are part of football culture and if you don't like them well.. don't watch it. LoL.. you'd be pissed.. i'd like to see you saying something against flares there on stadium, you would be laughed at by everyone on stands. Different sport, different continent, different culture, if you don't like it u don't have to say shit about it... hno:


----------



## 122347

koolio said:


> Honestly, whats the fascination with lighting flares DURING a match? If someone did that in front of me, I'd be PISSED because I wouldn't be able to see the action on the pitch and the smell is horrendous.


Bahhhh hotdog culture

Portuguese club União de Lamas:


----------



## dudu24

Bit more of Dinamo BBB's


----------



## michał_

koolio said:


> Honestly, whats the fascination with lighting flares DURING a match? If someone did that in front of me, I'd be PISSED because I wouldn't be able to see the action on the pitch and the smell is horrendous.


If you don't get the flares then you probably don't get all the rest as well  
I don't think you've ever been treated to a flare being set alight just in front of you, have you? 
And nothing negative here... It's just the fact that in most of Europe, Latin America and currently Asia as well, the competition on the pitch is interesting just as much as the competition off the pitch. 

What's going on in the stands is the same, yet completely different match, but for many people- far more important (many here means millions worldwide). And I think these people are far more important than so called "picnics" (at least that's the name in Poland)- fans originating in the USA's attitude to professional sports as a leisure "activity" only, with no organized support, no ultras performances, unless prepared by some rich sponsor.

I can recall a situation when my team Wisla Krakow lost their first home game in 5 years (!) 2:4. Before that I thought I'd be devastated if we lost to a team of low rank like Belchatow who have beaten us that night. But after the game I was actually almost extatic, because on that day we showed really high class off the pitch. 

With 0:3 (a result so bad I don't recall when Wisla lost so high last time before) the stadium was almost as loud (if not louder at times) as during the roughest and most fascinating derby game. We were singing "2:0 is too little to upset the fans", when Belchatow scored their 3rd. I remember we didn't even stop singing for a moment after each goal, we just switched to 3:0 is too little to upset the fans". We really gave our full support to the club and at the same time we showed the rest how to behave when their team is 3 goals down. 

When the team's goalkeeper who has been doing fantastic throughout the season lets 4 balls in and by the end of the game hears all the stadium roaring out his name as a sign of respect (he ended up crying after this)... it's worth any money, even if Chelsea have just beaten the European all-time high of Wisla's game without a loss (Wisla had 73, Chelsea is close to 80 from what I recall)...

Those are reall football emotions- something you won't buy. Flares are just one simple element of the game, but can make it a night to remember for all life.
I'll never forget the night Wisla celebrated their 10th championship and red flares lit up all of Krakow's market square, which is among Europe's largest. I think fans of Turkish Sakaryaspor will never forget flares that lit up their stadium after their fellow fans were killed in a bus accident. I think fans in Poznan will never forget the night when the Pope was dying and when they heard he has passed away- they've lit a cross of flares (just like in Cracovia's stadium, during the "reconcilliation mass"). Also Lech Poznan fans will probably never forget the night when they've lit 7 000 sparklers to protest against our FA's attitude towards pyrotechnics- they've given the game a whole new sense.

And nights like these are a memory of their own value for each and almost every club here...


----------



## Patrick

well, it is unnecssary though to fire the flares on the pitch. 
i like watching flares on the stands. unfortunately too many idiots use them for making nonsense. that's why they are banned in the upper german leagues. and also people can get sick because of the smoke (in wiesbaden where some koblenz fans burned some flares, a few people got into hospital because of smoke poisoning e.g.). if you get caught when you burn a flare, you get a nationwide stadium ban.


----------



## dudu24

They are banned everywhere.. but ppl still use them, thats one reason more why they are popular


----------



## koolio

First of all, I'm not from USA (there's a little country right above it...you might have heard of it before). 

Secondly, I'm a huge soccer fan (second favourite sport after basketball) and I support my local team quite passionately. In addition, I don't eat hot dogs under normal circumstances so eating it during a match is out of the question for me. Even if I did, I don't see how that is an issue since a hot dog clearly doesn't interfere with the view of the pitch. Flares, on the other hand, do. 

As someone else already mentioned in this thread, they are banned for a reason. Even in Europe, you don't see flares in the EPL, and the fans there are as passionate as any in the world. So to suggest that flares are somehow an inherent part of the fan culture is outrageous in my opinion. 

And the reason why I felt like mentioning is because you guys do feel as if lighting flares somehow makes you more passionate than people who don't light flares. All this "Look at this picture...you can see 50 flares in this frame, which clearly makes us the best fans in the world" attitude is laughable to say the least. I like my team so much that I want to watch them for the full 90 minutes, rather than sit within an endless cloud of smoke which somehow enriches my game day experience.


----------



## AUTO

The most fanatic fans didn't go to stadium to watch the match but rather to make a fantastic show. Of course the rest of spectators watch the game and this show on the main tribune. But if you want only to watch the match in high quality you should watch it on TV or in the cinema (matches of Legia Warsaw are showing in cinemas). But if you want to feel the atmosphere of the game you should go to the stadium.


----------



## lpioe

koolio why do you even go to the stadium if you just want to have a good view? The best view you can get is on TV.


One of the most famous ultra chants:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Inv49Ghr8


----------



## 122347

lpioe said:


> koolio why do you even go to the stadium if you just want to have a good view? The best view you can get is on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the most famous ultra chants:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Inv49Ghr8


This chant is amazing... Besiktas fans doing it great


----------



## HORTA SUD

Greats from Spain, here you have some pictures aboute Valencia's fans, in Mestalla's stadium, above all during spanish big matches (Valencia CF against Barcelona, Real Madrid...) or in Champions League, of course. Enjoy it!


----------



## dudu24

koolio said:


> And the reason why I felt like mentioning is because you guys do feel as if lighting flares somehow makes you more passionate than people who don't light flares. All this "Look at this picture...you can see 50 flares in this frame, which clearly makes us the best fans in the world" attitude is laughable to say the least. I like my team so much that I want to watch them for the full 90 minutes, rather than sit within an endless cloud of smoke which somehow enriches my game day experience.


Some people will never understand what football is about... but thats great, we don't need people like you involved around the game. Football is far more than just a game on the pitch, if you can't understand that i'm feeling sorry for you. Off the pitch part for which you in USA or Canada sports don't care about here is just an important as sport itself, so rather leave this threat instead of trying to be smart. Thanks.


----------



## Patrick

dudu24 said:


> Some people will never understand what football is about...


a game lasts 90 minutes and the round thing has to be shot into the angled thing. that is what football is about.

and fans from around the world have different passionate ways to follow it. we should respect each other and not start flame wars. just because some people doesn't like flares it doesn't mean they are not passionate about the club and the sport they are supporting. I don't see chanting or burning people in for example Kreisliga games (lowest leagues) with maybe 50-100 spectators, but these spectators are passionate in watching their village's team though.


----------



## dudu24

Patrick said:


> a game lasts 90 minutes and the round thing has to be shot into the angled thing. that is what football is about.


 Its far more than that... its one of the most influential things on this world. Not to mention financial side of it. 



> and fans from around the world have different passionate ways to follow it. we should respect each other and not start flame wars.


Tell that to him, he started to provoke here while all other users were posting normal posts related to subject. This is not just about Flares... Flags and Coreos also block your view, should they be banned as well?


----------



## Patrick

well, at least they don't cause smoke poisonings or so  I always absolute hate it when on TV the moderator says "oh these idiots" when something starts burning a flare. Of course they are idiots if they shoot them on the pitch or try to burn people with that, but NOT if they use it in a peaceful way just for the show around. But always keep in mind that there is always a little risk by using them.

but back to the topic:

Dynamo Dresden

















Eintracht Frankfurt





Alemannia Aachen





Union Berlin









1. FC Köln

























Bayern München









german national team


----------



## Red85

Toadboy said:


> Some great stuff on here.
> 
> This is The Kop this week as the fans kept on singing the Liverpool Anthem You'll Never Walk Alone through the UEFA anthem until the teams broke for the warm up.


Supporters all over the world. Shut the **** up, listen and learn. Stunning, 6 minutes straight with goosebumps all over.


----------



## dudu24

Overrated... Celtic YNWA is far better


----------



## Flogging Molly

Ahhh, we get threatened with stand closures if stewards do not restrict the numbers standing.


----------



## GlasgowMan

*Glasgow Celtic v Glasgow Rangers*


----------



## ronin(POA)

GlasgowMan said:


> *Glasgow Celtic*
> All the main clubs in Europe such as Barcelona, Manchester United, AC Milan and many others have all said there is no better atmosphere than Celtic Park, individually, Ronaldinho, Kaka, Sedorf and Messi have all said they have never experienced anything like Celtic Park.



ronaldinho is a f%@king liar!!

he said once that he would never leave Gremio when european teams were offering millions for him, but in secret he signed a contract with Paris Saint-Germain and left Gremio FOR FREE!!! :bash:

ronaldinho was formed in Gremio in case you didn't know...

ask Anderson from Manchester United, or Lucas Leiva from Liverpool, who were also formed in Gremio and i bet they would say that Olimpico (Gremio Stadium) atmosphere is better 



:cheers:


----------



## lpioe

www.sercan.de said:


> In Turkey all 1st and 2nd league stadia has to be all-seater, but the fans still prefer to stand


I saw a game of the turkish League on TV a few weeks ago and it really surprised me that EVERYONE was standing, even on the side stands. I didn't see a single person sitting. I've never seen this in another country in allseater stadiums.
Is this common in Turkey?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkish league on non turlish TV? What happened? 
Actually there are 2 main reasons
At small clubs: Seats are dirty

At the big ones (BJK, GS, Bursa etc.): Because of the small stadiums the fan groups (shouting, standing etc) are at the side stands and at the stand opposite of the main stand.

At FB there are many sitting fans, because they have enough seats 
Fan groups are at the endzone stands.

Actually thats one of the reason why the new GS stadium will have foldaway seats. Otherwise many seats won't survive the first week 

As i remember Süperlig stadiums have to be all seater since 2004.
But as you see its not a big problem for the fans


----------



## ronin(POA)

Red85 said:


> With the same result
> 
> What a game that, Ajax didnt play his famous game but still won. The extra time, penalties. 10 years older in 130 minutes of football. My nerves...



there's a possibility of a remacht in the inauguration of Gremio new stadium... nothing official, but i guess most of the fans would like that


----------



## Demetrius

Stamford Bridge 05 March 2008:










Olympiacos CFP may have lost to Chelsea 3-0 but the reds' fans surely won the "tribune" match :cheers:


----------



## GlasgowMan

Demetrius said:


> Stamford Bridge 05 March 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympiacos CFP may have lost to Chelsea 3-0 but the reds' fans surely won the "tribune" match :cheers:


I watched the Chelsea v Olympiacos game the other night and the Olympiacos fans are a credit to themselves and there club. 3-0 down and still making much more noise than the Chelsea fans, Olympiacos fans are true supporters, supporting your team win, lose or draw is what it’s all about, too many clubs have crap “supporters” that if they get getting beat they will simply walk out the stadium.


----------



## dudu24

English fans r a joke.. disgrace for what they once were

Arsenal - Dinamo CL QL last season.. it was on Emirates but by atmosphere is was almost like at Maksimir


----------



## Demetrius

wrong post


----------



## Flogging Molly

True, but you expect to lose 3-0 to Chelsea away from home.

Try losing 6-0 to Southampton when you are above them in the league and still have 24,000 odd supporters on thier feet dancing. Thats when you know you have great support.


----------



## Demetrius

GlasgowMan said:


> I watched the Chelsea v Olympiacos game the other night and the Olympiacos fans are a credit to themselves and there club. 3-0 down and still making much more noise than the Chelsea fans, Olympiacos fans are true supporters, supporting your team win, lose or draw is what it’s all about, too many clubs have crap “supporters” that if they get getting beat they will simply walk out the stadium.


^^ Thanks mate. Fans' notion at Stamford Bridge was not only to cheer for that particular match, they were somehow thanking the players for this season succeses in CL group stage (2 away wins in Bremen and in Lazio and a last minute 3-2 loss to Real Madrid in Bernabeu after a terrific performance with only 10 players for 70 minutes).
Hopes were high also for the Chelsea game, but some things in football are unavoidable, especially with two serious line-up absenses due to injuries (namely Lua-Lua & Galleti).
See you next year (in C.L. hopefully!) !.


----------



## Flogging Molly

dudu24 said:


> English fans r a joke.. disgrace for what they once were
> 
> Arsenal - Dinamo CL QL last season.. it was on Emirates but by atmosphere is was almost like at Maksimir


Actually, I think you'll find Playing Dinamo is the equivelent of playing a Championship team. Its very hard to be lively for a game you are expected to whitewash and a game only an hour and a bit after you finsih work. 

As with all away fans, they have the day to travel soak in the atmosphere, havign a few bevvies and will always sing thier hearts out.

Also at champions league games you get alot of 1 off attendees who buy the tickets to see european opposition.


----------



## dudu24

Any game of any EPL side is pure crap comparing to what it was before, Arsenal fans in general were never known for some good atmosphere.. facts r facts, you can lie to yourself as much as u want  So what, you are saying CL QL games are Championship level ?


----------



## GlasgowMan

Demetrius said:


> ^^ Thanks mate. Fans' notion at Stamford Bridge was not only to cheer for that particular match, they were somehow thanking the players for this season succeses in CL group stage (2 away wins in Bremen and in Lazio and a last minute 3-2 loss to Real Madrid in Bernabeu after a terrific performance with only 10 players for 70 minutes).
> Hopes were high also for the Chelsea game, but some things in football are unavoidable, especially with two serious line-up absenses due to injuries (namely Lua-Lua & Galleti).
> See you next year (in C.L. hopefully!) !.


It was the same for us (Glasgow Celtic) in Barcelona on Tuesday, we knew we had very little chance of progressing but still over 10,000 of our fans went to Barcelona and made allot of noise.

Just a shame its over for another year, would love to see Celtic v Olympiacos at some stage in the Champions League, but our group always seems to be AC Milan or Barcelona along with Benfica and Shakhtar Doneskt, every year :lol:.


----------



## Flogging Molly

dudu24 said:


> Any game of any EPL side is pure crap comparing to what it was before, Arsenal fans in general were never known for some good atmosphere.. facts r facts, you can lie to yourself as much as u want  So what, you are saying CL QL games are Championship level ?


I dont think anybody denying that atmosphere has gone down, but we we're explaining the reasons! Thats why when they can all get together and go abroad they are so noisy, boistrous and energetic watching England.

There are so many rules and regulations nowadays which are ruining football in this country from a fans perspective. However it seems the goverment will have no choice but to abandon the Taylor report and offer clubs the chance of 15% standing facilities in the near future. 

Its very hard to put up flags in any stadium within England due to covering sponsors. They will be taken down. 

And yes. Dinamo are the level of a top championship side. And yes, Arsenal have never been knwon for thier atmosphere's, but you wont get any better, fans then the English when they dont have restrictions on thier head at a game. International Tournaments prove this when they are still head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## dudu24

Flogging Molly said:


> I dont think anybody denying that atmosphere has gone down, but we we're explaining the reasons! Thats why when they can all get together and go abroad they are so noisy, boistrous and energetic watching England.


 Not true, your NT games are even more pathetic in recent years. Singing "god save the queen" 3x per game isn't really great support. Your WC2006 support was... mediocre at least. 



> Its very hard to put up flags in any stadium within England due to covering sponsors. They will be taken down.


What a lame excuse, its like that everywhere.



> And yes. Dinamo are the level of a top championship side.


Ye, Championship teams usually have players we have/had and they are regulars in Euro competitions. 



> International Tournaments prove this when they are still head and shoulders above the rest.


Germans, Dutch, Polish, Croatian, Scotish... all those are *far* above English fans in term of actual support of NT (getting pissed at square infront of stadium doesn't really count as support)


----------



## Flogging Molly

dudu24 said:


> Not true, your NT games are even more pathetic in recent years. Singing "god save the queen" 3x per game isn't really great support. Your WC2006 support was... mediocre at least.


Mediocre? 200,000 fans is'nt medicore! Lining the streets with England flags is'nt medicore!




> What a lame excuse, its like that everywhere.


I think your main reason here is to have a dig at English football. Not uncommon when its top of the tree. There are more rules and regulations concerning safety at football matches then anywhere else in the world. Why many view the British stadia as an example of efficiency. And again, it was agreeing that the atmosphere in the top league has deterorated but it was explaining the reasons for this. 





> Ye, Championship teams usually have players we have/had and they are regulars in Euro competitions.


Championship teams have hugely talented players. My team for example has, Olofinjana - just got back from the African Nations from Nigeria, Keogh, Elliot, Breen, Ward, Foley - Republic of Ireland Internationals. Hennessey, Wales number 1 keeper, Freddy Eastwood, Wales top striker, Michael Kightly, England U21. In recent years while in this division we've had the likes of Jolean Lescott now at Everton, Lee Naylor now at Celtic, Paul Ince, Denis Irwin, Jackie McNamara, Henri Camara, Jeremy Alidiere, Kenny Miller, Seol Ky-Heon - all that have played with us in the 2nd tier. 





> Germans, Dutch, Polish, Croatian, Scotish... all those are *far* above English fans in term of actual support of NT (getting pissed at square infront of stadium doesn't really count as support)


Yes, of course! You sad pessimistic views of English supporters show you have an ignorance which go's deeper then football. I think its also a jealousy.


----------



## dudu24

Jealousy on what?  Croatian National Team and its support is among top in Europe so i don't think i have something to be jealous about. I like your league a lot and i watch it on regular basis but i'm just being real about some things u English don't wanna accept/admit.


----------



## Rohne

Repressions, commercialisation and high ticket prices have killed english fan culture. It will need much more than just abandoning the Taylor report to get back to Europe's top.
In a smaller way you can also observe this phanomenon in Germany: Munich, Schalke, Dortmund - in the past their fan culture had to be taken seriously. Nowadays they're only a shadow of themselves. The only remaining German 1st league club where the *home* support is acceptable up to good is Frankfurt and - but with way smaller stadiums (where creating a good atmosphere is much easier) - Rostock and Karslruhe.
Concerning support Europe's top clubs have to be searched in Italy and Southeast Europe.


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM4Oe7djaFE

Unfortunately this is over 
(GS vs. FB, 1,200 flares)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIvGPm40Al8


War chant scarf show this time with flags 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv7kxLxtoIY&feature=related


----------



## Flogging Molly

Yep, its very commercialised within the domestic league now. However on thier travels when rules are more relaxed they are still unbeatable.


----------



## 1878EFC

Does fans who sing make them good supporters? 

Everton on an average game do little singing, but the big games the atmosphere is awesome. Still though not as good as other clubs. So does fans who watch a match mean they are worse than other clubs fans who sing. Everton sell out away games no matter where it is, taking some say 10,000 to nuremberg most of them without tickets same as Fiorentina with 6,500 travelling and only around 2,500 having tickets. Each place we have not caused trouble and got on with locals and had good reports in local newspapers in Nuremberg for example. Nuremberg fans where awesome the 'ultras' section was impressive they sang throughout, but i seriously doubt they would take anywhere near 10,000 to Goodison Park for a UEFA Cup group match.

Also during the bad 90s home attendances stayed at a good average despite us struggling throughout the decade, selling out away games in the process. 

Long story short Everton fans are loyal and love their, club and will travel all corners of the globe in numbers to show their support.


----------



## dudu24

1878EFC said:


> Does fans who sing make them good supporters?


And what does then? 10k hot-dog eaters or 100 singing fans? Choice is obvious. 



> Everton on an average game do little singing, but the big games the atmosphere is awesome.


 That actually tells all about quality of Everton supporters. 



> So does fans who watch a match mean they are worse than other clubs fans who sing.


 Absolutely, they are not supporters then, they are spectators. 



> Everton sell out away games no matter where it is, taking some say 10,000 to nuremberg most of them without tickets same as Fiorentina with 6,500 travelling and only around 2,500 having tickets.


 So does any bigger club (in fanbase term)




> Each place we have not caused trouble and got on with locals and had good reports in local newspapers in Nuremberg for example. Nuremberg fans where awesome the 'ultras' section was impressive they sang throughout, but i seriously doubt they would take anywhere near 10,000 to Goodison Park for a UEFA Cup group match.


 So what, quantity over quality? 



> Also during the bad 90s home attendances stayed at a good average despite us struggling throughout the decade, selling out away games in the process.


 Results mean shit, football is more of culture in Europe, look at Juventus, most successful club in Italy for decades and they have 20k average in league while Torino who has been more in Serie B than in Serie A has far bigger fan base in city of Torino.



> Long story short Everton fans are loyal and love their, club and will travel all corners of the globe in numbers to show their support.


Could be, but that doesn't make them quality supporters, that makes them shitload of spectators.


----------



## krzamak

Torcida - Hajduk Split Fans - Croatia :nuts: :lol:
















Torcida in Genoa, Italy :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Flogging Molly

Yet whats the most famous scene in club football?


----------



## Guest

dudu24 said:


> Jealousy on what?  Croatian National Team and its support is among top in Europe so i don't think i have something to be jealous about. I like your league a lot and i watch it on regular basis but i'm just being real about some things u English don't wanna accept/admit.


Your arguments would be more valid if it wasn't so obvious you are generally just trying to make digs against English people.

Your desperation to slag off English supporters for anything and everything is not exactly the basis for a constructive debate on the matter.

You probably won't agree with this because you'd hate to offer any sort of praise towards England but we know what good support is and we acknowledge it when we see it - Croatia's for example at Wembley. You see what I did there.......no bitterness, no jealousy, no snipes, just praise.

Maybe you could try that if you let go of whatever hatred it is you're harbouring, good day.


----------



## michał_

Flogging Molly said:


> Actually, I think you'll find Playing Dinamo is the equivelent of playing a Championship team. Its very hard to be lively for a game you are expected to whitewash and a game only an hour and a bit after you finsih work.
> 
> As with all away fans, they have the day to travel soak in the atmosphere, havign a few bevvies and will always sing thier hearts out.


Oh come on, how many more excuses can you have?
If a team's fans treat an "easy game" as if it was needless to show an support- they are crap.
If the fans don't sing because they were at work an hour before- they're crap.



Flogging Molly said:


> And yes. Dinamo are the level of a top championship side. And yes, Arsenal have never been knwon for thier atmosphere's, but you wont get any better, fans then the English when they dont have restrictions on thier head at a game. International Tournaments prove this when they are still head and shoulders above the rest.


Head and shoulder above the rest? Good one. Koreans would eat English for breakfest. What did English supporters show at the last World Cup? "God Save the Queen" around 20 times or so and not much more. Or were you just warming up but some bloody bastards knocked you out? 

As for the Kop- Besiktas with much worse acoustics have beaten their all-time high of noise level. And many more clubs just don't have their noise measured.



Salif said:


> Your arguments would be more valid if it wasn't so obvious you are generally just trying to make digs against English people.
> 
> Your desperation to slag off English supporters for anything and everything is not exactly the basis for a constructive debate on the matter.


I cannot see your efforts to prove similar things to the English side of the forum here 

To tell you a bit about how fans should be, this is from today's game of Wisla Krakow against GKS Belchatow. GKS is nothing special, they're 8th while Wisla is leading strongly. They don't have too many fans, one of smallest fanbases in 1st league. Yet, have a look at the atmosphere (to make everything straight- we have an all-seater stadium). And, as much as it might sound controversial and rude- learn:


----------



## dudu24

Salif said:


> Your arguments would be more valid if it wasn't so obvious you are generally just trying to make digs against English people.


 LoL when did i say anything about English people or England in general? We are discussion quality of support on football matches, and undisputable fact is that English club and NT supporters are not even close to top. Even majority of English guys i've speak to agree with that. There are multiple reasons and excuses for it, but that doesn't change the fact that theres new guys who run the scene in Europe now, and thats the fact English fans can't handle. 



> Your desperation to slag off English supporters for anything and everything is not exactly the basis for a constructive debate on the matter.


 So what, i should pretend its still '85 and that English supporters are on their peak? Its forbiden to criticize and be real? 



> You probably won't agree with this because you'd hate to offer any sort of praise towards England but we know what good support is and we acknowledge it when we see it - Croatia's for example at Wembley. You see what I did there.......no bitterness, no jealousy, no snipes, just praise.


I'd offer my praise, but last time there was reason to praise some English fans was Istanbul finals, everything from then is not even worth mentioning. 



> Maybe you could try that if you let go of whatever hatred it is you're harbouring, good day.


If i criticize something it means that i hate it? Interesting theory  Not being able to handle critic pretty much sucks.


----------



## Flogging Molly

^^ :lol:

Man on man, The English have a bigger more sophisticated range of chants then anybody. 

The working class have been kicked out of the stadiums with ridiculously high prices. 

And god save the queen is the national anthem and it is only sung twice during any national game, begginging of the first half and the begginging of the 2nd half.


----------



## michał_

Flogging Molly said:


> ^^ :lol:
> Man on man, The English have a bigger more sophisticated range of chants then anybody.


"We may not sing, but we have the biggest and most sophisticated range of chants" :lol:



Flogging Molly said:


> And god save the queen is the national anthem and it is only sung twice during any national game, begginging of the first half and the begginging of the 2nd half.


And that's practically all there was to the games I've seen. Of course that's from a TV perspective.

No one can argue that high prices and probably highest commercialization have killed the British fan culture. Still, you try to give reasons like these and at the same time claim you are still best...


----------



## Flogging Molly

michał_;18943835 said:


> "We may not sing, but we have the biggest and most sophisticated range of chants"


Err, who said that? :nuts:




> And that's practically all there was to the games I've seen. Of course that's from a TV perspective.


Ermmm .... 



> No one can argue that high prices and probably highest commercialization have killed the British fan culture. Still, you try to give reasons like these and at the same time claim you are still best...


Jesus christ. What was the first thing said when all this kicked off? We said yes, the fan culture has gone down hill, we gave reasons for this, yet apparently we weren't allowed to explain why atmospheres have become less intense. You picked any national fan who follows his country far and wide and not only will English fans out number everyone else but they will also outsing everyone else. 

That does'nt mean the domestic game has'nt had a decrease in intensity because it had. WHAT WAS SAID ALL ALONG.

Oh and Dudu ... 3 Championship teams have made it to the Semi-finals of the FA Cup. Barnsley alone beating Chelsea and Liverpool on the way there.


----------



## Guest

dudu24 said:


> LoL when did i say anything about English people or England in general?


Oh please, it's plainly obvious you've got some sort of chip on your shoulder. English people are some of the most self-critical people around so it's not as if you need to say too much. 



> We are discussion quality of support on football matches, and undisputable fact is that English club and NT supporters are not even close to top.


Oh that's a fact is it?

Come on then, show me your evidence.



> Even majority of English guys i've speak to agree with that. There are multiple reasons and excuses for it


Mass corporate seating, inflated prices, supporters feeling completley out of touch with their club.



> but that doesn't change the fact that theres new guys who run the scene in Europe now, and thats the fact English fans can't handle.


I don't understand that, who's running what now?



> So what, i should pretend its still '85 and that English supporters are on their peak? Its forbiden to criticize and be real?


1985 is a bit beyond me because of my age.



> I'd offer my praise, but last time there was reason to praise some English fans was Istanbul finals, everything from then is not even worth mentioning.


Generally at England games abroad the atmosphere from English supporters is quite good. Probably nothing particulary special but good all the same - but Im sure you'd rather ignore that.



> If i criticize something it means that i hate it? Interesting theory  Not being able to handle critic pretty much sucks.


As I said, criticism is one thing but it seems obvious you have a bit of a chip on your shoulder about something. Not really a problem to me but I always think it's better if people just admit they're bitter about something rather then try and dress it up as something else.


----------



## 1878EFC

dudu24 said:


> And what does then? 10k hot-dog eaters or 100 singing fans? Choice is obvious.
> 
> That actually tells all about quality of Everton supporters.
> 
> Absolutely, they are not supporters then, they are spectators.
> 
> So does any bigger club (in fanbase term)
> 
> 
> So what, quantity over quality?
> 
> Results mean shit, football is more of culture in Europe, look at Juventus, most successful club in Italy for decades and they have 20k average in league while Torino who has been more in Serie B than in Serie A has far bigger fan base in city of Torino.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, but that doesn't make them quality supporters, that makes them shitload of spectators.


So you would rather have 100 supporters who sing than 10k who also sing. You've go to be joking.

Heres an example of Everton fans in Nuremberg, this is the away section and all around the home section there was pockets of Everton fans singing. We also started the 'We shall not be moved' song by the way.







The amount of supporters at a match is very important. Using Nuremberg game again as an example. The Everton players and David Moyes said they were overwhelmed by the level of support and it encouraged them to go on and win the game. Imagine how easy it would be too be up for a game with thousands of fans singing outside your hotel, now compare this with running onto the pitch and seeing as you say 100 fans singing. 

Great support is not just about singing songs for fucks sake, going to an away game 6 hours away on a Wednesday night that has cost upto £100 not getting back till the early hours and then getting up for work is loyalty and good support. But in your view you have to have a little nursery rhyme during the match to be a good supporter.

I don't understand how fans who watch a game are just spectators. If your spectator you would have no preference of what team you support. An old person who goes to watch Everton week in week out who hasn't got the ability to sing is a bad supporter isn't he?

I say Everton have a great support etc, you say so does every big club which is not true Chelsea a so called big club couldn't even sell out their allocation at Goodison for a semi final Everton took 6,000 to Stamford Bridge. Chelsea are a rich club not a big club i think the level of support is a good indicator of a big club.

Of course results mean something. Everton fans whether the team is good and bad maintains good support when some other teams fans will just not bother to go too watch a poor side.

All of my examples could be used for other teams in England like Man U, Liverpool, Man City, Villa and Arsenal etc. These teams all have good support in my opinion and Man City aside i'd like to see the level of support if they went through a bad period like everton did in the 1990s early 00s.


----------



## michał_

1878EFC- I was always impressed by the numbers at English grounds, especially by fans of Everton and Newcastle. Still- numbers are only one of the factors. For xample- in Poland fans get their respect for chanting the whole 90 minutes. While watching games at Goodison on TV, I really almost fall asleep (level f the gae is one thing, but I care more for cupporters).

As for "We shall not be moved"- wasn't it started "outside football" by some band? 

Now a bit of emotions still from yesterday's game of Wisla Krakow:


----------



## 1878EFC

michał_;18949834 said:


> 1878EFC- I was always impressed by the numbers at English grounds, especially by fans of Everton and Newcastle. Still- numbers are only one of the factors. For xample- in Poland fans get their respect for chanting the whole 90 minutes. While watching games at Goodison on TV, I really almost fall asleep (level f the gae is one thing, but I care more for cupporters).
> 
> As for "We shall not be moved"- wasn't it started "outside football" by some band?
> 
> Now a bit of emotions still from yesterday's game of Wisla Krakow:


First off nice pics you've posted there.

Yeah there are different factors for how good a teams support is with different clubs having better fans in different aspets of support. Like if you have small number of supporters it is a good thing that they make the most of it and sing all game, make themselves heard etc.

Everton aren't necessarily known for singing songs more like chants of players names and when we get a corner the fans behind the goal sing "everton, everton, everton". A lot of the time the atmosphere isn't the best in certain games mainly the ones we are expected to win but the games like against Man U, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal the atmosphere can be awesome. We like to think of the goodison roar were we get behind the team and urge them on, its hard to explain. it can be intimidating for the other team especially the closeness of the fans to the pitch, these types of games only happen two or three times a season when the crowd is really up for it or an example against blackburn were we harshly had our goally sent off early on at 0-0 and the crowd pushed the team on to win the game.

Also sometimes the television can be deceiving like Everton vs Chelsea this season in the carling cup semi the atmosphere was awesome from the everton fans and easily outsung chelsea. but to the people who watched it on the tv they said chelsea didnt stop singing and you couldnt hear everton fans, the microphones must have been near the away section. so that can be a factor.

They baffle me everton fans aswell, sometimes they sing loads in the pubs before the game and downstairs in the stadium and then hardly sing, half time they sing downstairs again, then hardly sing again and then sing in the pubs :lol:

Also 'we shall not be moved' was a song from a band but we have our own words to it which you hardly hear anymore more the 'we shall not be moved bit'

It goes:

(to the tune of Onward Christian Soldiers)

Onward Evertonians
Onward for to see
See the Royal twin towers
And Royal Wem-ber-ley

See the Royal Blue jerseys
As faithful as can be
Forging on to victory
And fighting con-stant-ly

Onward Evertonians,
Don't let your pride be moved:
Remember our song for Wem-ber-ley
Is: We Shall Not Be Moved.

We shall not, we shall not be moved
We shall not, we shall not be moved
Just like a team that's gonna win the FA Cup
We shall not be moved


----------



## Kampflamm

Schalke 100th anniversary:


----------



## Guest

The way the premiership machine works a lot of the more vocal supporters have been priced out of the game. You can often find these people now supporting lower league teams.

The new Wembley is an embrassment, spectacular stadium but a whole stand virtually for corporate members which is often emtpy just after the re-start.

Sums up our top flight game nicely.


----------



## japanese001

J.LEAGUE　URAWA REDS


----------



## Flogging Molly

England away






England rugby fans in France






What thier haka should send like






Barmy Army - Cricket


----------



## kazetuner

michał_;18949834 said:


> 1878EFC-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> What's up with scarpes in europe? In think flags or something else would look better than that....
> And by the way, no european "fan" can be ever compared with a south-american one... when i see european matches, specially english, i can see every one in the stand is seated , not even one jumping or something, they are like watching a movie in a cinema, no pasion... maybe turkish, greeks and just sometime italian have it.... these are real fans:
> ´


----------



## Canadian Chocho

There were 10 German bombers in the air...!

I love that! I would make myself an honorary Englishman just to sing that.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

@kazetuner

Personally, I think those bands of fabric look HORRIBLE! Like WTF are they there for? they look really ugly, besides that everything is cool.


----------



## Flogging Molly

kazetuner said:


> michał_;18949834 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with scarpes in europe? In think flags or something else would look better than that....
> And by the way, no european "fan" can be ever compared with a south-american one... when i see european matches, specially english, i can see every one in the stand is seated , not even one jumping or something, they are like watching a movie in a cinema, no pasion... maybe turkish, greeks and just sometime italian have it.... these are real fans:
> ´
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, do you know how frustrating this is? There are so many rules now which are inflicted on the every day football fan in the UK. We more or less created the words football atmosphere. We've been made an example off. Our over the top law enforcers have done everything in thier power to make this country's sports the safest in the world to watch - Passion is spending thousands of pounds travelling the country to watch your club. Passion is having 11,000 more registered football teams then any other football association. Passion is spending money to travel abroad what ever the destination to support your team. Just because we cant take flags on sticks into ground anymore ... nope (they have to be flimsy plastic) does'nt mean fans are'nt passionate.
> 
> I bet you didnt know this about the rules of English stadia ... If you buy a bottle of pop ... you're not allowed to keep the top! Seriously ... thats how fucked up it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

kazetuner said:


> What's up with scarpes in europe? In think flags or something else would look better than that....
> And by the way, no european "fan" can be ever compared with a south-american one... when i see european matches, specially english, i can see every one in the stand is seated , not even one jumping or something, they are like watching a movie in a cinema, no pasion... maybe turkish, greeks and just sometime italian have it


Flag displays and random jumping about do not constitute an atmosphere - and frankly anyone who takes it upon themselves to judge people as not being 'real fans' because they don't create a mini-circus at matches are ignorant.

There is no measuring device for passion, different people display it differently.

Tell me, what whould those supporters pictured do if they couldn't take their pretty banners, flags, flares, balloons, instruments, etc to the match?

Because in England, Germany, Netherlands, etc the atmosphere comes from peoples voices. When I go and support my team I don't need a fucking flag to carry around or some dye stained banner.


----------



## AUTO




----------



## trmather

It seems to me that English clubs and the NT supporters are far better at supporting their teams away from home than they are at home.

But then, the away support is usually the hardcore support, so its to be expected.


----------



## patroeski

Standard Liege, Belgium


----------



## Flogging Molly

Away from home Brit fans are unbeatable ... who else would take 5,000 fans to a WEIGH IN? ... YES FIVE THOUSAND PEOPLE TO A WEIGH IN. Not even a fight ...











Other fans abroad.

Liverpool in Syntagma square Athens






Arsenal in Paris


----------



## kazetuner

wow, guys calm down a little... everybody went against me ..jaja ok let me at least defend myself..
@ canadian chocho: those fabric bands are principaly used by the "barrabravas" (ultras , tifosi, hooligans however you want to call them) to hold themselves, because they watch the game upon what we call "paraavalancha" ( i don't know the english word, that metal thing in the stand to avoid people to falling) but it's also "decoration"

@ Salif: I can tell you flags and jumping (obviously added to singing)can create an atmosphere.... and i can assure you they would manage very well to support their team without them, don't worry... i can tell you haven't seen an argentinian or brasilian game in your life, you would see it personaly....., i honestly tell you that the atmosphere here in southamerica i completely different to the european, beyond the flags, scarpes, or whatever.... 
@flogging molly:i did't know about that regulation... anyway i was just saying i didn't like how they look and that i prefer flags..... and when i meant passion it's just something else, i dont know, you would have to see the matches here, they are different..


----------



## Cobucci

Flamengo fans

Super 8

Flamengo 1 x 0 Santos - Nov 2007 - Brazilian Championship 2007


----------



## Wezza

This would be annoying as hell standing behind the green decorations. You wouldn't be able to see the match.


----------



## carlspannoosh

^^ 
I guess it doesn't matter so much if the stands are far away from the pitch as they are in many countries stadiums but I would imagine that this type of display in tighter stadiums would cause delays. I think those streamers would only be above the heads of supporters before the game itself kicks off.


----------



## Toadboy

Flogging Molly said:


> Yet whats the most famous scene in club football?



Out of order that Molly, what's Scouse power got to do with minglish football? You couldn't get more distinct terrace cultures between Liverpool and the "EASEH" "SHALL WE SING A SONG FOR YOU" tim Lovejoyesque morons from England. That clip you show even has a 50 foot long banner at the front of the Kop proclaiming "We're not English We Are Scouse".

Some of the central European mobs are superb, German fans are raising their standards again with bouncing terraced ends and boss songs, the poles are proper footy loons, Croatia are Wembley when they minced Mingland were a sight to behold - 10,000 madmen bouncing and singing non stop - proper moody looking and acting as well, the Greeks and Turks are both so passionate and commited. The Argentine league has some of the best crowd scenes and atmospheres I've seen for years.

There's loads of great crowds out there, Mingland come no where near them. As for Everton; screaming and singing about "Redshites" "Murderers" and Steven Gerrard isn't high terrace culture in any language.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Quite possibly the stupidest reply ever witnessed on these forums! Minglish? :lol:

You try bouncing up and down when there's a chair 1 ft away from you! You know how many times I've shinned myself at football stadiums over the years since all these all seater stadiums have come into force!? It bloody hurts. 

Thats why we all need to vote conservative. They've promised 15% of stadiums will be terraced! (If clubs choose to take upon themselves to inflict it).

And we can all praise Croatia for thier fans at Wembley, but no offence ... Would'nt any team have a reaction to that if they beat one of the favourites home and away and knocked them out of the championships at the worlds most famous stadium?

I think so! - Does'nt come anywhere near to the 6,000 fans that travelled to Israel from England to support a random team against the Russians! 

Thats passion.


----------



## Toadboy

That's not passion that's high disposable income society jumping on the bandwagon.

Mingland are piss poor on and off the pitch.

Blaming seats is a cop out


----------



## Guest

> @ Salif: I can tell you flags and jumping (obviously added to singing)can create an atmosphere.... and i can assure you they would manage very well to support their team without them, don't worry... i can tell you haven't seen an argentinian or brasilian game in your life, you would see it personaly....., i honestly tell you that the atmosphere here in southamerica i completely different to the european, beyond the flags, scarpes, or whatever....


Flags don't create the atmosphere, the people who bring them do - if everyone was quiet then all it would be is a nice colourful display.

It's not really fair to judge other peoples support on your own ideas because different supporters have their own way of getting behind their team.

You feel South American supporters are better, fair enough - but I'm quite happy with the support in Europe.


----------



## Guest

Btw I back Toadboy's right to be recognised as a seperate entity from England


----------



## Toadboy

I back Northumbrias case as an independent state with a distinctive culture and the right to reconnect historical ties with Scotland, Scandinavia and the Germanic peoples but when you annexe the Yorkies and Lancastrians don't cross the M6 at warrington or the M58.

Stottys rule.


----------



## Guest

Deal 

Always good to have allies.


----------



## Patrick

that's the problem with many of these ultra fans: they don't accept or respect anything which is not ultra ("stay off the stadium then!") and who doesn't share their opinions.


----------



## Wezza

michał_;19193394 said:


> If you're a supporter- you support. If you're a viewer- you view. Simple as that.
> It doesn't mean the game is of no importance, but getting a good view is secondary...


Doesn't work like that with me, i am a supporter & a viewer. If you don't really care if you can see your team play or not, you aren't a true supporter IMO.


----------



## dudu24

This about English fans looks like communist time propaganda  Gimme a break...


----------



## dnp

Oh dear! I'm an England supporter, and even I don't like England fans!! lol


----------



## wearethefuture

I think the England fans don't deserve anything like the kind of bad reputation that they have, something which Fifa has a lot to do with and even campaigned. You do get the occasional group of a few idiots, but you get this with every country, it's just the fact that England are so well supported may mean there are a few more than some of the other countries in tournaments and can easily outnumber them which can be intimidating. After the crap we have been subjected to in recent years, they will still travel in absolute droves and outnumber even the home nations inside the stadium (Portugal 2004 for example), something that you have to give them credit for.


----------



## Guest

Interesting read but I'm not one for self-praise.

Known for a while that we have a bit of infleunce on supporters in other countries but it's not surprising when you consider how well televised the premiership is.


----------



## dnp

wearethefuture said:


> I think the England fans don't deserve anything like the kind of bad reputation that they have, something which Fifa has a lot to do with and even campaigned. You do get the occasional group of a few idiots, but you get this with every country, it's just the fact that England are so well supported may mean there are a few more than some of the other countries in tournaments and can easily outnumber them which can be intimidating. After the crap we have been subjected to in recent years, they will still travel in absolute droves and outnumber even the home nations inside the stadium (Portugal 2004 for example), something that you have to give them credit for.



Yeah, I tend to agree with you on this BUT, (and I'm assuming you're English) their is a type of (mis)behaviour by a significant proportion of English fans that many locals of other countries don't see either as "amusing, funny, or loveable." It is behaviour that may not necessarily be illegal, or violent, but it is just generally seen as rude, loutish and ultimately unnecessary. Many English fans think that "they are being the best fans in the world" when they take over squares and plazas accross Europe, take their shirts off, pop up a few flags, sing some songs, and drink their bars and cafes dry. Many of the locals cannot relate to this type of behaviour which they find intimidating, rude and selfish. AND is a also a magnet to local troublemakers wanting to start trouble with anyone, especially drunken, foreign, away fans.


----------



## Flogging Molly

dudu24 said:


> This about English fans looks like communist time propaganda  Gimme a break...


Are you saying Germans are communists? Its thier views after all and DNP, so you are defending flags and a few thousands fans in a stadium as great fans, but not hundreds of thousands of fans in a city flags strayed everywhere, songs throughout the city and within the stadium as rubbish english fans? :lol: Dick.


----------



## Flogging Molly

kazetuner said:


> and the bullshit keeps on coming.....



Well I look forward to mingling with the 3 or 4,000 argentine fans at the 2014 world cup and you can look forward to mingling with the hundreds of thousands that will be over thier supporting England. Then you can judge. Difference between the travellers of England other countries are its supporter groups.

Each and every member knows the songs, chants etc etc topped up with non-member general club fans. No other nation has a supporter trust of its size. Effectively meaning that in any stadium, everyone will know what chants is coming up next. - Englands Cricket Barmy Army are each as lyrical. Maybe you should travel with them to South Africa or the West Indies then you can inform us what proper support is!


----------



## dudu24

Flogging Molly said:


> Are you saying Germans are communists? Its thier views after all and DNP, so you are defending flags and a few thousands fans in a stadium as great fans, but not hundreds of thousands of fans in a city flags strayed everywhere, songs throughout the city and within the stadium as rubbish english fans? :lol: Dick.


I was at World Cup, i saw so called "fans" u had there. Bunch of wankers who everyone was laughing at. And no, you didn't outnumber any of top supporting nations there.


----------



## dudu24

Flogging Molly said:


> Well I look forward to mingling with the 3 or 4,000 argentine fans at the 2014 world cup and you can look forward to mingling with the hundreds of thousands that will be over thier supporting England. Then you can judge. Difference between the travellers of England other countries are its supporter groups.


Better 3,4k of quality supporters than 10k of dead drunk wankers who won't even remember that they went to the match, not to mention that they won't support. 



> Each and every member knows the songs, chants etc etc topped up with non-member general club fans.


Which songs lol, all u can hear on your games is "come on England" and "god save the queen" every 10 mins, pls go lie to someone else who doesn't follow and attend games. 



> No other nation has a supporter trust of its size. Effectively meaning that in any stadium, everyone will know what chants is coming up next.


Once again, and which supporters don't do that? You are no one even on Britain level, Tartan army if far superior in support (ye, u know, support - singing and cheering, not being dead drunk in alley near stadium)



> - Englands Cricket Barmy Army are each as lyrical. Maybe you should travel with them to South Africa or the West Indies then you can inform us what proper support is!


What do cricket fans got to do with this?


----------



## wearethefuture

..blah blah, give it a rest mate.


----------



## kazetuner

yes, this are real supporters, for sure.......:lol: they have travelled and filled the stadium, and now they are so tired for the trip that they must have something to drink......yes, this is real passion, they are the best fans in the world, i can see now.... come on, you can see more beer in that photo than real supporters......


----------



## ØlandDK

Real supporters = 200.000 Dortmund fans want tickets for the German Cup final in Berlin against Bayern. Each club only got 20.000 to sell for their fans.


----------



## dnp

Flogging Molly said:


> Are you saying Germans are communists? Its thier views after all and DNP, so you are defending flags and a few thousands fans in a stadium as great fans, but not hundreds of thousands of fans in a city flags strayed everywhere, songs throughout the city and within the stadium as rubbish english fans? :lol: Dick.


Flogging Molly, since you cannot discuss without descending into insults I won't bother at all. Enjoy the next football game you go to, you might even get to experience one of those Police "baton charges" you guys seem to enjoy so much.


----------



## Guest

Poor dudu, flying into a rage because of the compliments English supporters get :lol:


----------



## Guest

dnp said:


> since you cannot discuss without descending into insults


Is avoiding insults the criteria for discussion in this thread because nobody seems quite capable of that


----------



## Guest

kazetuner said:


> yes, this are real supporters, for sure.......:lol: they have travelled and filled the stadium, and now they are so tired for the trip that they must have something to drink......yes, this is real passion, they are the best fans in the world, i can see now.... come on, you can see more beer in that photo than real supporters......


Clutching at straws a bit there, it's a picture of people sitting down in an all seater stadium. Add to that it's a small part of the stadium, there's nothing to indicate which part of the game that is and alas pictures don't carry sound at all :lol:

And what's this obsession with the term real supporters?

I often find people obsessed with judging who are 'real supporters' are themselves quite shit and try and mock others to cover up their own short comings.

So I'm just going to presume you are not a real supporter because what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Tom Hughes

Flogging Molly said:


> Well I look forward to mingling with the 3 or 4,000 argentine fans at the 2014 world cup and you can look forward to mingling with the hundreds of thousands that will be over thier supporting England. Then you can judge. Difference between the travellers of England other countries are its supporter groups.
> !


Didn't Argentina fans outnumber England fans in France 98. I seem to remember the commentators saying as much, which is amazing considering the difference in distance. They certainly did in Mexico. Likewise, I'm quite sure the Irish took similar numbers to the US in 1994, as would the jocks if they ever qualified, and these countries have less than 1 tenth the population of England. In fact they used to regularly come down and literally take over 3/4 of Wembley, at a time when England would hardly take a few hundred fans to Hampden. I can understand what our foreign friends are saying about support, I have visited several South American countries and quite frankly there is no comparison in terms of atmosphere. I have been to practically every ground in the UK, and many in Europe too. Our fans are placid in comparison to many of these, unless you're tooking about propensity for bother.


----------



## Kampflamm

English fans are great when it comes to supporting the national team abroad (although their repertoire of songs seems to be somewhat limited to God Save the Queen, Rule Britannia and the Great Escape theme). The atmoshphere in PL-Stadiums isn't all that great though. Plenty of people talk about how they had always dreamt of visiting Anfield and were then quite disappointed because of the lack of atmosphere.



> "If you meet fans from northern Europe - from places like Germany, Poland, Scandinavia and Belgium - they say that England is the fan culture that they measure themselves against and that they try to imitate or incorporate"


I don't know which fans they spoke to but that's definitely not the impression that I'm getting here in Germany. English football now has the reputation of being a family event, where people are told to sit down if they actually dare stand up during a game (similar to sports in the US).


----------



## www.sercan.de

Although i am an "ultra" or supporter, i like viewer and IMO they are a GS fan like am i.
ultra is not better
ot viewer is not better.


----------



## Guest

Tom Hughes said:


> Didn't Argentina fans outnumber England fans in France 98. I seem to remember the commentators saying as much, which is amazing considering the difference in distance. They certainly did in Mexico. Likewise, I'm quite sure the Irish took similar numbers to the US in 1994, as would the jocks if they ever qualified, and these countries have less than 1 tenth the population of England. In fact they used to regularly come down and literally take over 3/4 of Wembley, at a time when England would hardly take a few hundred fans to Hampden. I can understand what our foreign friends are saying about support, I have visited several South American countries and quite frankly there is no comparison in terms of atmosphere. I have been to practically every ground in the UK, and many in Europe too. Our fans are placid in comparison to many of these, unless you're tooking about propensity for bother.


Was that not in Japan for our 2002 clash?

I definitley remember one of our commentators saying it was like an away game for England.


----------



## 2005

Along with "You'll never walk alone" this is by far my favourite footbal song, always has the hairs on the back of my neck standing, and to know it's a Tottenham song makes me so proud. It origantes from an all time classic song but it sung in three different paces, slow, not so slow and fast, love it!!!


----------



## Patrick

1. fc köln










here presenting a stolen flag from the opponent's ultras group












alemannia aachen


----------



## michał_

> 'If you meet fans from northern Europe - from places like Germany, *Poland*, Scandinavia and Belgium - they say that England is the fan culture that they measure themselves against and that they try to imitate or incorporate,' says Mark Perryman, an organiser of the London branch of englandfans, the Football Association's official England supporters club.


Now, Mr Perryman should definately come here to Poland and ask for himself. This would be a complete mockery :lol:
England WAS the fan culture. Now it can and should learn from other countries. There is almost nothing to measure ourselves against, really.


----------



## Flogging Molly

English fans have been there done that. They really are'nt allowed to do much in stadiums as they once were. So many laws, rules and numpty's making it effectively a dull occasion wherever you go.

Compare it to 15 odd years ago when people did'nt care if you fell of a bin and broke an arm (it was your own fault) they did'nt worry about the possibility of being sued. Now, its so different its ridiculous.


----------



## jkramb

2005 said:


> Along with "You'll never walk alone" this is by far my favourite footbal song, always has the hairs on the back of my neck standing, and to know it's a Tottenham song makes me so proud. It origantes from an all time classic song but it sung in three different paces, slow, not so slow and fast, love it!!!


lol. european football fans are stealing old American New Orleans jazz tunes to sing at football games. I love it.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Tom Hughes said:


> Didn't Argentina fans outnumber England fans in France 98. I seem to remember the commentators saying as much, which is amazing considering the difference in distance. They certainly did in Mexico. Likewise, I'm quite sure the Irish took similar numbers to the US in 1994, as would the jocks if they ever qualified, and these countries have less than 1 tenth the population of England. In fact they used to regularly come down and literally take over 3/4 of Wembley, at a time when England would hardly take a few hundred fans to Hampden.


You do realise English fans weren't welcome in many places. Italian officials made sure England was based on an island away from the mainland during italia 90 and France 98 ... umm ... Maybe you should have gone. We out numbered them by about 10-1. same as in 2002 and even 2006 when we beat them in geneva. That was even after the dickheads decided to cause trouble left right and center in Marseilles.


----------



## ØlandDK




----------



## patroeski

Standard de Liege Belgian Champion 2007-2008 :applause:


----------



## r4d1ty4

Jakmania, Persija Jakarta






Indonesian National Football Team, AFC Asian Cup 2007

88,000 fans singing Indonesian national anthem






Mexican Wave- Indonesia vs South Korea @ AFC Asian Cup 2007


----------



## kazetuner

r4d1ty4 said:


>


wow, really cool song!


----------



## dnp

Frankly, most of those videos and posts prove why football is a scourge. Few other activities cause so much tension, fights, bigotry, hatred, public nuisance etc. Add to that the fact that it is a corrupt, morally bankrupt game. Teams rip-off their fans and the communities they reside in so that they can pay 22 otherwise average sportsmen thousands of pounds a week for kicking a ball around.


----------



## UrbanLife

Some photos from Norway and Vålerenga.

Lyn - *Vålerenga*









Brann - *Vålerenga*









*Vålerenga* - Lyn









Lyn - *Vålerenga*









*Vålerenga* - Lillestrøm









Lillestrøm - *Vålerenga*


----------



## Delmat

*Hajduk Split, Croatia* (too bad we can't reach Champions League again )










firm: *Torcida* (established 1950, the oldest firm in Europe)
















Unique (mediterranean) atmosphere in Europe by the oldest firm


----------



## dudu24

what a shitty club:lol:


----------



## Delmat

dudu24 said:


> what a shitty club:lol:


Our numbers, your dreams


----------



## dudu24

Our titles, your dreams


----------



## Delmat

dudu24 said:


> Our titles, your dreams


:lol:

Let me see pics of your non shitty club


----------



## dudu24

Last season derby (what was the result again?   )


















Some other games


----------



## Delmat

I hope you realise we are better fans





:lol:

Torcida is with the flares

---- 
the result was 3:1 for you :tongue:
but that was last season. There are 3 matches between our clubs for 10-20 days and we'll see


----------



## AUTO

Best fans also go together with their team to other cities and countries :cheers:


----------



## Delmat

AUTO said:


> Best fans also go together with their team to other cities and countries :cheers:



I agree AUTO

*Torcida* in Rome


----------



## r4d1ty4

*Indonesia vs South Korea - AFC Asian Cup 2007*


----------



## lpioe

ASSE:





Sevilla:





AIK:


----------



## The Boy David

kazetuner said:


> ok man whatever you say.....for me european supporters are cold, that's what i think and i will continue thiking


What a lot of nonsense.

Watch this:






60,832 fans singing their hearts out at Celtic Park as Celtic take on Barcelona- the Spanish press wrote more about this showing of solidarity and warmth than they did about the game. This video makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up everytime, even though I was actually there to witness it first hand.

European supporters are just as passionate, we just don't throw as much toilet roll as people in South America do.


----------



## renco

breathtaking :master::bow::applause:


----------



## kazetuner




----------



## Flogging Molly

I was at Old Trafford on Tuesday night. As a Wolves fan I pride myself on a good old sing along. Last time I went I wasn't impressed, but tuesday they showed that you get rid off the current crop of shits rules and laws invading our beautiful game. British fans are the best. It was incredible. I've been to quite a few big games in my time but it was'nt just the atmosphere in the stadium it was also the atmosphere outside. 

We dont throw bog roll, and we dont need ticker tape. We have voices, and nobody sings louder or prouder then fans home in Britain.


----------



## Kampflamm

How many non-British stadiums have you been to?


----------



## www.sercan.de

as i know the decibel record belongs to boca fans
in europe it was besiktas at liverpool match in istanbul

schalke had also a game with over 110 or 120 db


----------



## kazetuner

Flogging Molly said:


> We have voices, and nobody sings louder or prouder then fans home in Britain.


i pretty much doubt it


----------



## dudu24

Flogging Molly said:


> We have voices, and nobody sings louder or prouder then fans home in Britain.


Ye shame that you sing only once per match. Btw do you really wanna start this discussion again?  Lets just post videos and pics rather


----------



## Patrick

dudu24 said:


> do you really wanna start this discussion again?  Lets just post videos and pics rather


true.


----------



## r4d1ty4

Drogba and Chelsea fans Celebrations after 1st goal against Liverpool in UEFA Champions League Semifinal 










taken from http://chelsea.theoffside.com


----------



## 2005

^^ the guy in the bottom left corner sums up how eletric it gets at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## AUTO

:devil:WELCOME IN HELL:devil:


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin

Whats the point of the huge banners, flares, giant flags and all that shit? I got no problem with people singing or whatever, but how do these people even follow the game? 

Someone made a good point before about the price of tickets to a game in England. If I was at a game and people were blocking my view with some big ass flag the entire game that I spent a small fortune to go to (the NFL would be a good equivalent), I would be pissed. Seems to me that these 'fans' are just a bunch of drunk fools with nothing better to do, rather then being actual fans of the game.


----------



## kazetuner

you still dont understand.... the ppl that go to those stands dont really "care" about the game itself, they go there to support their team, singing, jumping or whatever....in fact , you can ussualy see some guys that are looking towards the crowd most of the game, telling them when to sing or jump.
and yes, they are probably drunk or high (here in argentina is dificult to go to those sections without smelling marihuana)

like in this pic:


----------



## dudu24

No point explaining mate.. let em enjoy their way, we will enjoy our way. Its pointless. And yeh Mariachi McMuffin, plz piss off with questions like "are they blocking their view". Thanks.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually i ve never liekd "you'll never walk alone"
its slow and gives no "power" /supports the player
Its juts a song before a match


----------



## ØlandDK

Patrick said:


> ynwa is just the best, thx to lfc for making it the greatest anthem ever! really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 1. FC Köln's anthem which has the melody of Loch Lomond is 2nd


It's always funny to hear the germans sing YNWA. It's like they only know a part of the lyrics.

But still great support from the St. Pauli fans...Other german examples:

BVB





Kaiserslautern (Patricks favorite club)





And a Belgium version:
Club Brugge


----------



## Patrick

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually i ve never liekd "you'll never walk alone"
> its slow and gives no "power" /supports the player
> Its juts a song before a match


IMO this song is giving the players "deep power" right into their hearts, because of it's slowlyness.



ØlandDK said:


> Kaiserslautern (Patricks favorite club)






:tongue:


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO not 
its slow 
At least I would play slower


----------



## ØlandDK

Patrick said:


> :tongue:


Kaiserslautern, 
Stadt der Inzucht, 
Huhrensöhne aus der Pfalz

???right???


----------



## Köbtke

ØlandDK said:


> BVB


Jesus Christ. Whenever I see that terrace I'm amazed all over again. Imagine being the away goalkeeper infront of that. I'd shit myself.

Generally way too little credit is given to German supporters if you ask me (granted, the Dortmund supporters aren't too into YNWA ).


----------



## dudu24

Celtic YNWA is 10x better than Liverpool YNWA. Fact.

That stand on Burussia stadium... just perfect. Example how stands behind goals should look.


----------



## ØlandDK

Köbtke said:


> Jesus Christ. Whenever I see that terrace I'm amazed all over again. Imagine being the away goalkeeper infront of that. I'd shit myself.
> 
> Generally way too little credit is given to German supporters if you ask me (granted, the Dortmund supporters aren't too into YNWA ).


IMO German in general are the best - but maybe I'm biased because I mostly watch German football...


----------



## Chimaera

@ OlandDK: how painful that you posted a Bruges version of YNWA. We just had to bury a player, he died in a car accident last week. Last Saturday was the most emotional match for Club Brugge fans, players, coaches and board ever, be it emotions of immense grief... 28000 fans roared YNWA as a tribute for our beloved forward François Sterchele, 26 years old... The rest of the match it was so quiet you could hear the players talk to each other... now and then the silence was interrupted by a deafening round of applause. After the match the players gathered in front of the Kop, standing in a circle around a huge portrait of Francois, in tears while we went all quiet again...

We'll miss you François, we'll miss you like hell...


----------



## AUTO

Legia Warsaw vs Wisla Cracow (Polish Cup Final)

From Wisla Cracow Sector


----------



## fabriziocg79

*Junior de Barranquilla*

Here´s some pics of Junior de Barranquilla, Colombia.




























:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ØlandDK

Chimaera said:


> @ OlandDK: how painful that you posted a Bruges version of YNWA. We just had to bury a player, he died in a car accident last week. Last Saturday was the most emotional match for Club Brugge fans, players, coaches and board ever, be it emotions of immense grief... 28000 fans roared YNWA as a tribute for our beloved forward François Sterchele, 26 years old... The rest of the match it was so quiet you could hear the players talk to each other... now and then the silence was interrupted by a deafening round of applause. After the match the players gathered in front of the Kop, standing in a circle around a huge portrait of Francois, in tears while we went all quiet again...
> 
> We'll miss you François, we'll miss you like hell...


I know that...


----------



## Chimaera

ØlandDK said:


> I know that...


And it's not because I said it was painful that I blame you for anything. To the contrary, I'm honoured.

By the way, do you know how Seven Nations' Army by the White Stripes became an international football song? AS Roma tifosi heard it in Bruges on February 15th 2006 when Javier Portillo scored the equalizer (1-1) against them, they were impressed by it and copied it, the rest is history.


----------



## ronin(POA)

Gremio fans new song

a mix of two Iron Maiden songs ("Fear of the Dark" and "Heaven Can Wait") 

:lol:

what do you think?

i like it


----------



## Patrick

Oeland: You said, you think german supporters are among if not the best.

maybe. or not. everybody his own way 

But there is one thing we definately lack: creativity.
you hear all the same tunes in nearly every stadium throughout the whole country...
- the way to amarillo
- crocodile rock
- go west
- guantanamero
- yellow submarine
- the banks of sacramento
- oh my darling clementine
- and a big number ole ole ole ole ola forza team x allez shalalala variations
...just with the team's name in the lyrics changed. I come to this topic because Chimaera (Sincere condolences for what happenend) mentioned the history of the Seven Nation Army tune. This is also one tune you can hear at most german stdiums nowadays.
I don't know how the situation is in other coutries.

For that reason I am currently collecting different chants which you don't hear at many stadiums from the home team's fans. E.g. 1. FC Köln and FC St. Pauli got quite a lot of these. I'll post self-made videos later (I hope I don't go on your nerves with german german german all the time )


----------



## Patrick

ronin(POA) said:


> Gremio fans new song
> 
> a mix of two Iron Maiden songs ("Fear of the Dark" and "Heaven Can Wait")
> 
> :lol:
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> i like it


i'd like to see that sung in a stadium by a big number of fans in some weeks, please post a video again if this chant will have made its way to the stands of gremio! i really like it, too


----------



## Wezza

Patrick said:


> IMO this song is giving the players "deep power" right into their hearts, because of it's slowlyness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:


I agree Patrick, it's a pretty stirring, uplifting song. Perfect song just before the match.


----------



## ØlandDK

Chimaera said:


> And it's not because I said it was painful that I blame you for anything. To the contrary, I'm honoured.


A belgium friend of mine (Brugge fan) tolk me about it and showed me the YNWA video - that was why I knew about it.


----------



## Patrick

the Kop '64...


----------



## Plumber73

^^Nice clip! I guess you wouldn't see a crowd packed in like that these days...


----------



## Chimaera

Delmat said:


> You got to be kidding me? He's not super :lol:
> Not that he is from a rival team, but man, he really really sucks :lol:
> ask Aston Villa fans too


 Well, he wasn't super all the time in Bruges either, but at least we sang him that song when we scored another important goal... He was one of our top goalscorers during the past seasons.

Bosko's quite controversial I guess, you love him or hate him. Or both. He can give such an uninterested impression on the pitch sometimes, for 89 minutes... But in that remaining minute he scores.


----------



## Delmat

Well I guess he was ok in Bruges, but he was 'disaster' for national team.
Luckily he wasn't invited for Euro


----------



## Patrick

here is a compilation of chants that cna be heard in german stadia, with lyrics


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
Great video - the Bayern one is of course the best


----------



## Patrick

here's part 2


----------



## Rohne

both vids are nicely done but the song selection is very very bad...


----------



## Patrick

which would you suggest (for the next i think will use one from sge u23)? my focus was on tunes/melodies which you don't hear at let's say 17 of 18 stadiums in the Bundesliga (of course, some of them are though).
i'm planning a third vid. and because when i am not at my parent's home at the moment, the use of youtube is somewhat limited for recording chants because of the dial-up connection i have in trier. if you have any tips where i can find audio recording (aside from fangesaenge.de), feel free to post them


----------



## ØlandDK

Didn't know that it was you who had made those videos. Very good job


----------



## Rohne

Well, you showed some songs that are sung in nearly all stadiums of the first two leagues, and others are assigned to the wrong club (i.e. the "We are following Karslruh" is stolen from Frankfurt  ). And for the Pippi Longstocking you should have showed the moving pictures instead of a photography, coz it's not really a song but the vocal part of a stadium destruction 

Good examples are:
St Pauli - this "we love you we love you we love you, and when you play we follow we follow we follow...", i guess it's already been shown here
Stuttgart - "Wir sind die Jungs aus Cannstadt", "Olé olé ola - wir sind immer für dich da" (can be downloaded on the CC 97 homepage, but the "ole ole ola" is now also sung in Aachen, Hamburg and other stadiums...)
Chemie Leipzig - "Chemie Chemie Leipzig - wir sind immer für dich da" (was in the first of your videos, i guess)
Some songs of the amateurs of Munich or Dortmund

Well, SGE - only videos with songs that usually can't be heard from other German scenes... eat this:













nothing new, but you can get a nice impression of the atmosphere:





For the time being that should be enough Frankfurt songs that can hardly be heard elsewhere...

Just note, that the videos of the first team are of the season 06/07, when the support wasn't the best because of huge problems with stadium bans (that's why the banners are top-down)...

And btw, it's not "von der Elbe bis zur Isar"... in Frankfurt we sing "Fußballterror und Randale"...


----------



## Patrick

I don't think that the majority of the songs in my vids can be found in the most stadiums here (exceptions are always the rule ), well for sure because some of these are the club's anthems.
These kinds of songs than can heard everywhere (all these shalalala allez allez are not included in the vids, because boredom would be enormous) like
-Oh wie ist das schön
-eieiei ein Schuss ein Tor team xy
-von river a to river b immer wieder team xy
-Olé olé olá (even heard that in Koblenz)
-the Pippi Langstrumpf tune (the reason why I have taken that for the Eintracht is because that's probably your most famous in youtube (but when I was at the Waldstadion in september and saw some of the Wasserfilter performing this, I just had to laugh, it looked so poor when the stand was pretty filled, but only like 30 filters were jumping); and btw I took Jürgen Grabowski in the first vid because yours was the only recording I've found so far which includes also the melody of the strophes and not only the chorus of the oringal song) and some more.
But I have to add that my knowledge is of course limited as I was not in a stadium every weekend. More like once a month to be true. But of course mostly at the singing areas.

And I just didn't want to have more than 1 song per team in one video. This will change in the 3rd one as there are not enough teams with "own" or not so often heard songs.
Due to the lack of creativity in most german curves.

Thanks for your links, at weekend when I'm at home I will watch them and take care for the songs.


----------



## carlspannoosh

Stuttgart and Rangers fans at Ibrox.


----------



## nyrmetros




----------



## Canadian Chocho

doeas anyone own a USA jersey there?


----------



## theespecialone

anyways, back on topic.

the euro 2008 stadiums are way too small 

dutch fans are the best


----------



## Carrerra

But they have the biggest size they can. Think of the population of Switzerland and Austria!


----------



## theespecialone

Carrerra said:


> But they have the biggest size they can. Think of the population of Switzerland and Austria!


true that

although the size of the stadiums is still a bit disappointing


----------



## Carrerra

theespecialone said:


> anyways, back on topic.
> 
> the euro 2008 stadiums are way too small
> 
> dutch fans are the best


Here's my forecast for your country.

[Group Stage] -> Advances to next round after leading Group C
Netherlands 3 : 0 Italy
Netherlands 3 : 2 France
Netherlands 1 : 1 Romania

[Quarter Final] -> Meets the second placer of Group D
Netherlands 2 : 1 Sweden

[Semi Final]
Netherlands 3 : 3 Germany (aet). Netherlands wins 4-3 on penalty shootouts

[Final]
Netherlands 2 : 1 Portugal


----------



## powderedbread

What do you think will be the fate of Spain?


----------



## Wezza

theespecialone said:


> anyways, back on topic.
> 
> the euro 2008 stadiums are way too small
> 
> *dutch fans are the best*


I agree.


----------



## theespecialone

Carrerra said:


> Here's my forecast for your country.
> 
> [Group Stage] -> Advances to next round after leading Group C
> Netherlands 3 : 0 Italy
> Netherlands 3 : 2 France
> Netherlands 1 : 1 Romania
> 
> [Quarter Final] -> Meets the second placer of Group D
> Netherlands 2 : 1 Sweden
> 
> [Semi Final]
> Netherlands 3 : 3 Germany (aet). Netherlands wins 4-3 on penalty shootouts
> 
> [Final]
> Netherlands 2 : 1 Portugal



i'm not dutch but i think your predictions will be very close to being correct

netherlands and portugal arguably the two form teams and it'll be good to see beautiful football prevail


----------



## lpioe

Fluminese vs Boca @ Maracanã:


----------



## eMKay

theespecialone said:


> anyways, back on topic.
> 
> the euro 2008 stadiums are way too small
> 
> dutch fans are the best


This is back on topic? Are you "the special one" because instead of calling you retarded, your mother called you "special" instead?


----------



## Carrerra

I see here that American forumers tend to act rudely and childishly in football-related threads. I didn't feel like believing that it comes from their inferiority complex about football but their repeating of it drives me to think so.


----------



## theespecialone

eMKay said:


> This is back on topic? Are you "the special one" because instead of calling you retarded, your mother called you "special" instead?


You've been reported :cheers:

it is back on topic. can't you read? :lol:


----------



## theespecialone

Carrerra said:


> I see here that American forumers tend to act rudely and childishly in football-related threads. I didn't feel like believing that it comes from their inferiority complex about football but their repeating of it drives me to think so.



i agree hno:


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Weel, eMKay was pretty stupid.


----------



## coexist

I'll say this much - I am an American and a football (as in soccer) fan. I watch Manchester United every chance I get (which is only European games, for the most part, since ESPN 2 airs those, and I don't get Fox Soccer Channel), and I'd say football/soccer is my second favorite sport, behind baseball (far and away my favorite sport). So I don't have any "football inferiority complex" or anything like that, and I certainly would never come onto a thread here and bash soccer/European stadiums or anything like that.

I'm not a nationalist and I'm not someone who believes that everything America does is the greatest, and that we're God's gift to humanity. That said, I feel the U.S. gets shafted so much by many members of this forum, especially in this subforum. I'm honestly sick of it, because it's unfair and extremely ignorant. Comments like the one about Americans not fitting into soccer jerseys because we're too fat are extremely uncalled for and is only playing off of stereotypes. Likewise, I'm very sick of all these people saying how the U.S. should never get a World Cup, that we'd fail at it horribly, that we don't have the stadiums to handle it (even though the U.S. has the best stadium infrastructure of any country thanks to the NFL, and almost all of those stadiums can handle soccer as well), etc. We already had a World Cup and it was the most successful, attendance-wise, ever, and it boosted soccer's popularity here in the U.S. enormously (another WC would probably make soccer beat out hockey as a 4th major sport here, which would be huge). And then, in many threads about U.S. stadiums, anti-Americanism is rampant. I'm not one to usually harp on anti-Americanism, but the frequency of it here, and the attitude many forumers have towards the U.S. is ignorant and totally out-of-line.

I'm glad to see that the overwhelming majority of posters here are respectful towards Americans and the U.S. in general, and aren't anti-American whatsoever. However, there are a few posters in a very vocal minority here, who are consistently anti-American and disrespectful towards the U.S. I realize posters like Dallasbrink only reinforce a lot of those negative stereotypes about the U.S., but please don't let posters like him represent all of America. We're not all like him.

I'm just sick of the ignorance on display about the U.S. here. Constructive, intelligent conversation is good - blatant ignorance and bigotry against an entire nation is not. I realize most people do not like our foreign policy or our current President, and I personally, like millions of Americans, absolutely hate our foreign policy and am eagerly counting down the days until Bush is out of office. No matter what your political differences with the U.S. are, please don't let the actions of our current government reflect on the people of this nation as a whole. Likewise, political differences should be no reason for bigotry against other people or other nations. I know anti-Americanism is quite high in the world right now, but I hope that people are intelligent enough to realize that Americans are not bad people, and that we are not a bad nation, just one that has made some bad actions that most Americans, myself included, disagree with.

So please, can we cut down on the obvious bias against the U.S. being promulgated by certain members here? It's ignorance at its finest.


----------



## theespecialone

Canadian Chocho said:


> Weel, eMKay was pretty stupid.



he was probably speaking for himself.


----------



## Patrick

let's get back to topic: football fanemotions!


----------



## berkshire royal

coexist said:


> I'll say this much - I am an American and a football (as in soccer) fan. I watch Manchester United every chance I get (which is only European games, for the most part, since ESPN 2 airs those, and I don't get Fox Soccer Channel), and I'd say football/soccer is my second favorite sport, behind baseball (far and away my favorite sport). So I don't have any "football inferiority complex" or anything like that, and I certainly would never come onto a thread here and bash soccer/European stadiums or anything like that.
> 
> I'm not a nationalist and I'm not someone who believes that everything America does is the greatest, and that we're God's gift to humanity. That said, I feel the U.S. gets shafted so much by many members of this forum, especially in this subforum. I'm honestly sick of it, because it's unfair and extremely ignorant. Comments like the one about Americans not fitting into soccer jerseys because we're too fat are extremely uncalled for and is only playing off of stereotypes. Likewise, I'm very sick of all these people saying how the U.S. should never get a World Cup, that we'd fail at it horribly, that we don't have the stadiums to handle it (even though the U.S. has the best stadium infrastructure of any country thanks to the NFL, and almost all of those stadiums can handle soccer as well), etc. We already had a World Cup and it was the most successful, attendance-wise, ever, and it boosted soccer's popularity here in the U.S. enormously (another WC would probably make soccer beat out hockey as a 4th major sport here, which would be huge). And then, in many threads about U.S. stadiums, anti-Americanism is rampant. I'm not one to usually harp on anti-Americanism, but the frequency of it here, and the attitude many forumers have towards the U.S. is ignorant and totally out-of-line.
> 
> I'm glad to see that the overwhelming majority of posters here are respectful towards Americans and the U.S. in general, and aren't anti-American whatsoever. However, there are a few posters in a very vocal minority here, who are consistently anti-American and disrespectful towards the U.S. I realize posters like Dallasbrink only reinforce a lot of those negative stereotypes about the U.S., but please don't let posters like him represent all of America. We're not all like him.
> 
> I'm just sick of the ignorance on display about the U.S. here. Constructive, intelligent conversation is good - blatant ignorance and bigotry against an entire nation is not. I realize most people do not like our foreign policy or our current President, and I personally, like millions of Americans, absolutely hate our foreign policy and am eagerly counting down the days until Bush is out of office. No matter what your political differences with the U.S. are, please don't let the actions of our current government reflect on the people of this nation as a whole. Likewise, political differences should be no reason for bigotry against other people or other nations. I know anti-Americanism is quite high in the world right now, but I hope that people are intelligent enough to realize that Americans are not bad people, and that we are not a bad nation, just one that has made some bad actions that most Americans, myself included, disagree with.
> 
> So please, can we cut down on the obvious bias against the U.S. being promulgated by certain members here? It's ignorance at its finest.


well said i personally do not have a problem what so ever with people from the US and i am actually very interested in your views on our sport and i think its unfair that most US posters when ever they post something on a thread about football that they get shot down unless its a rude or disrepctful comment there is no need for it. just one question though why do u support man u :bash:


----------



## michał_

en1044 said:


> i dont troll, and i dont even think youve figured out what trolling is.
> 
> Trolling is leaving comments that are unrelated to the thread subject and trying to get the thread off topic. I dont do that, theres a difference between stating my opinion and trolling.


It doesn't have to be. You're stating your opinion, but it has no relation to a thread. So what is it if you post the same opinion every day? Even if you don't see yourself as a troll, you're best at feeding them.



coexist said:


> (...)We already had a World Cup and it was the most successful, attendance-wise, ever, and it boosted soccer's popularity here in the U.S. enormously (another WC would probably make soccer beat out hockey as a 4th major sport here, which would be huge).


In general I could agree with you, especially about some posts that were below any level.
But a few things:
1. US is one country. Forumers here are also from all other. You cannot view the World as US vs THEM and grade the mood as anti-American just because several people from the "non-American" side act childishly. It's a game several others from US like to play as well.
In the last two weeks I think the most common sentence was accusing people of being anti-American or not understanding American attitude towards stadiums 9with or without a reason). In my case, I never intended to be anti-American but somehow got it already a few times. You just seem to be the most aggrieved nation, even when noone attacks you (of course I am generalizing, but I never came accross a defensive stance like this, even from people from Russia here which along with Germans would possibly be my first "enemies")...

2. We are in football emotions thread. So I'll say about these. For millions, football is the most fantastic of all sports not only because of what happens on the pitch, but also what goes on off-the pitch, the whole "football culture". I think the stadiums of 1994 were the poorest I've seen (yes- we see them differently, you don't need roofs, you like bowls etc.) along with no atmosphere. Seems we have a different approach to that as well.
Plus- you say World Cup was an enormous boost to the US's football. Well, it may be a huge boost for other countries as well and not only to their football, but for their economies and life standards.


----------



## coexist

berkshire royal said:


> well said i personally do not have a problem what so ever with people from the US and i am actually very interested in your views on our sport and i think its unfair that most US posters when ever they post something on a thread about football that they get shot down unless its a rude or disrepctful comment there is no need for it. just one question though why do u support man u :bash:



It actually comes from when I was 6 years old. We had a lady from England come into my school and give a presentation about England to our class (I think we had people from a variety of nations coming in and giving presentations on their homelands, in order to teach students about other nations), and she showed a bunch of pictures on a slide of different places around England. One of the pictures she showed was of Old Trafford, and said it was the home of Manchester United, whom she called "the New York Yankees of English football." Being a huge Yankees fan, I figured I had to root for such a team. Plus, they were the first football team I had ever heard of, thanks to that presentation. So once I started following football, I starting rooting for United, and it all fell into place from there.


----------



## Patrick

where has the topic gone?





i especially like the canon at 4:59. It's a tune that is heard everywhere (frm Elton John's Crocodile rock) but somehow in a new outfit


----------



## ØlandDK




----------



## Patrick

the oranjes are so crazy


----------



## dudu24

Respect for dutch fans (who have been among best on this Euro), but some of those clowns on pics above seriously deserve one pure KO.


----------



## michał_

OK, so now a few shots from Polish league, different teams. All of these are short, so don't worry about watching it long.

Without any particular order

Wisla Krakow singing the song taken from HSV during Gornik Zabrze game:





GKS Katowice fans (currently 2nd league) jumping to the "little waltz":





Lech Poznan light up 7 000 sparklers in the fanatic end (from what I remember this was a protest against fines for flares):





Lech Poznan's this year's ultra performances compilation:





Legia pyrotechnics during Legia-Wisla cup final


----------



## Club_Dru

Patrick said:


> the oranjes are so crazy


A lot of friends of my drove, before the game Holland-France to Switzerland, to take part of the Orange party in bern. The next day they drove back to Holland. The local Police of bern reported that there were 150.000 fans in Bern. Funny is in the stadium there is only space for 6000 Orange-supporters.

Can you imagen so many fans in a city of 130.000 inhabitans.


----------



## Patrick

andrewsimons said:


> A lot of friends of my drove, before the game Holland-France to Switzerland, to take part of the Orange party in bern. The next day they drove back to Holland. The local Police of bern reported that there were 150.000 fans in Bern. Funny is in the stadium there is only space for 6000 Orange-supporters.
> 
> Can you imagen so many fans in a city of 130.000 inhabitans.


yeah, i read about that. must have been a great experience for all who were there. her included









but not for them, in the dutch game before


----------



## Zeno2

Patrick said:


> yeah, i read about that. must have been a great experience for all who were there. her included


her name is Daina Zagata, age 32, born and raised in Latvia


----------



## Patrick

for all i care :tongue3:


----------



## dudu24

andrewsimons said:


> Can you imagen so many fans in a city of 130.000 inhabitans.


I can imagine 100k in city of 80k  Klagenfurt rules  (and got invaded) :cheers:


----------



## theespecialone

Zeno2 said:


> her name is Daina Zagata, age 32, born and raised in Latvia


shes cute


----------



## El Mariachi

en1044 said:


> then your an idiot, saying Americans are too fat to fit into jerseys IS trolling, as Carrerra likes to make useless comments


His comments did cross the line. I have been reading these threads for the last few weeks and Carrerra rarely adds anything positive to this forum. 

But dont mind him, partner. He is probally just jealous of America's rising footballing prowess. That the MLS is in our lifetimes going to become one of the greatest football leagues in the world. That the U.S. national team will become a football power and win a World Cup before most of the home domains of these jealous haters!


----------



## theespecialone

is daina zagata famous?
what does she do?


----------



## El Mariachi

theespecialone said:


> is daina zagata famous?
> what does she do?


based on those pictures of her. Her daytime is comprismed of watching Euro 2008 action and serving wings at the Amsterdam Hooters location at night. I kid, I kid! And for you pervs, I was commenting on the similar color paterns of the Netherlands and the infamous American resturant chain.


----------



## Patrick

could you just stop it, please?

michal, i enjoyed watching your links. to me it looks like that you may have much fewer attendance numbers, but the number of real supporting visitors is higher kay:


----------



## michał_

Patrick said:


> could you just stop it, please?
> 
> michal, i enjoyed watching your links. to me it looks like that you may have much fewer attendance numbers, but the number of real supporting visitors is higher kay:


I sure am happy to read it cause it means we think in similar ways. 
Unfortunatelly the percentage is going to change. What we now see at the Wisla Krakow stadium is the main stand is actually excluded from any supporting, while 3 years ago they tagged along quite often. So it is going to get pretty much "German" (with all due respect of course) with only one stand being "fanatic" and the others rather quiet. But it is better than nothing I guess


----------



## lpioe

Less senseless talk more pics and vis plz...

"The Real Football Factories" is a documentary series about Ultras/Hooligans/Barra Bravas/Torcidas etc in different countries. The presenter is really annoying nonetheless some of them are quite interesting.
Each one is about 50 minutes long, I'll only post the 1st part of each here, check the "related videos" for the continuation:

Argentina
Brazil
Balkans
Poland
Turkey
Netherlands


----------



## Indiana Jones

"I'm Danny Dyer, and these are the Real Football Factories, International!"

Great series. Let's you into the minds of real nutters as Dyer would annoyingly say. If you know torrents a quick mininova search will give you most of the episodes.

The ep on Turkey is the best imo. Fener-Gala is crazy and funny (their chants are very obscene!).

I've been to a couple matches in Spain and England but this is much different imo.


----------



## www.sercan.de

i've seen the crazy FB fan "Rambo" some years ago
We were at the Bosphorus and the ferry started to drive towards the european site
Suddenly this crazy guy jumped into the ferrry


----------



## michał_

lpioe said:


> Less senseless talk more pics and vis plz...
> 
> "The Real Football Factories" is a documentary series about Ultras/Hooligans/Barra Bravas/Torcidas etc in different countries. The presenter is really annoying nonetheless some of them are quite interesting.
> Each one is about 50 minutes long, I'll only post the 1st part of each here, check the "related videos" for the continuation:
> 
> Argentina
> Brazil
> Balkans
> Poland
> Turkey
> Netherlands


I think it's simply pathetic. nothing more, nothing less. I've been at the Krakow Holy War game he shows and never expected it could be shown so... "yellow press". It's like taking a whole centenary of tradition and making it sound the most shallow it could by showing just some blood and flames.


----------



## Indiana Jones

^^ Every episode Dyer goes on about "a strong chance for football violence" and "his genuine concern about talking to a firm" and "the nutters that will resort to violence."

Seems like every episode had to fit the pure violence template, which apparently leaves out much of the story behind these matches. It can definitely mislead outsiders like myself who are learning about it for the first time. :?

Still liked the show, I like learning about any monster sporting event, even if it is imperfect.


----------



## carlspannoosh

You forgot his episode on Wussia.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thats true Michal
The last fight between GS and FB fans was 12 years ago.


----------



## lpioe

carlspannard said:


> You forgot his episode on Wussia.


:lol::lol:


----------



## dudu24

michał_;21792267 said:


> I think it's simply pathetic. nothing more, nothing less. I've been at the Krakow Holy War game he shows and never expected it could be shown so... "yellow press". It's like taking a whole centenary of tradition and making it sound the most shallow it could by showing just some blood and flames.


That show is pathetic indeed... Dinamo fans let him enter one smaller cup game and regreted it later. They should have done like Red Star fans did and ban him from stadium.


----------



## Indiana Jones

www.sercan.de said:


> Thats true Michal
> The last fight between GS and FB fans was 12 years ago.


After watching the episode I thought they fought all the time. hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think the newest fight scenes in the episode were from 2003.
Looked like a FB match in Ankara.


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> I think the newest fight scenes in the episode were from 2003.
> Looked like a FB match in Ankara.


Exactly, to show the violence between Krakow fans he used images of riots in my home town (200km from Krakow) or even Germany. Some "hoolie-wannabies" were close to pissing their pants after the "fantastic and real" version of the story he showed. But as much as Krakow really isn't a safe place and fights do go on, he actually didn't mind to look even for archive materials and just took some clips from youtube as background, from what I know without ever noticing the authors about it.


----------



## berkshire royal

probably the most famous club songs in england
liverpool's You'll never walk alone and West Hams I'm forever blowing bubbles


----------



## Carrerra

Such a thing you can't see in American football. By the way which YNWA do you prefer? Liverpool? Celtic? Personally Celtic one is more impressive.


----------



## berkshire royal

Carrerra said:


> Such a thing you can't see in American football. By the way which YNWA do you prefer? Liverpool? Celtic? Personally Celtic one is more impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair you do get club songs in american sports..... but the differance is that only 15 people join in and sing :lol:
> for me liverpool is more impresive as its more of a simble of their club then it is for celtic. but i do think celtic belt it out better but thats probably down to the fact that both celtic and rangers fans are a lot better supporters then what you get down in england.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indiana Jones

You'll get singing and chanting at college football games, but certainly not of the importance or magnitude of YNWA/IFBB and other football songs. American football isn't conducive to singing either, pure noise on defense causes penalties and mistakes, so there was never much incentive for fans to create or adopt many songs.

I like I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles because of this great movie. :lol:


----------



## dudu24

Indiana Jones said:


> You'll get singing and chanting at college football games, but certainly not of the importance or magnitude of YNWA/IFBB and other football songs. American football isn't conducive to singing either, pure noise on defense causes penalties and mistakes, so there was never much incentive for fans to create or adopt many songs.
> 
> I like I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles because of this great movie. :lol:


Great? :lol:


----------



## Indiana Jones

nyrmetros said:


> It won't be. The fans of the team are talking with the team about having a terraced section with seats that can fold up and down, like in Germany. That would be incredible.


That would be great. Is this just a team decision? I would guess the US building and safety codes might get in the way. I wonder if terraces are considered to be like grass hill viewing areas such as this one at Clemson. I would guess no, but maybe.


----------



## tazmaneaK

*Mexican clubs fans*

*UNAM (Pumas)*
















































































*Monterrey (Rayados)*






















































































*America (Aguilas)*


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

When you are talking about the popularity of soccer in America, its unfair to just think of the MLS. Not instigating anything here, but do you guys out of America realize that there are people from all over the world here and that for a majority of them soccer is the number one game? For example, Euro Cup, World Cup, UEFA, Premier league are all big big draws. Taking Los Angeles as an example, other than Basketball, soccer is the next popular sport by far. Fans take work off to watch the games, bars and pubs are filled, and people are tuned in. There are HUGE HUGE populations of Latin Americans, Mexicans, Armenians, Persians, British, etc that have all grown up on Soccer and its priority one. I know at least 15 people that have bought numerous Sat Dishes to catch games from Iran, England, Poland, or whatever country there is. Soccer is also the number one sport for youth in America. Give it time, the MLS is improving every year, we will eventually draw star players and more importantly, breed our own star players.


----------



## en1044

theespecialone said:


> :lol: about time to--might get them to walk more and burn off that fat


:lol:

yeah really funny


----------



## en1044

Carrerra said:


> Such a thing you can't see in American football. By the way which YNWA do you prefer? Liverpool? Celtic? Personally Celtic one is more impressive.


ever realize theres a good reason that you dont see this stuff in American football??


----------



## tazmaneaK

*Mexican fans clubs*

*Guadalajara (Chivas)*






















































































































*U.A.N.L (Tigres)*


----------



## coexist

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> When you are talking about the popularity of soccer in America, its unfair to just think of the MLS. Not instigating anything here, but do you guys out of America realize that there are people from all over the world here and that for a majority of them soccer is the number one game? For example, Euro Cup, World Cup, UEFA, Premier league are all big big draws. Taking Los Angeles as an example, other than Basketball, soccer is the next popular sport by far. Fans take work off to watch the games, bars and pubs are filled, and people are tuned in. There are HUGE HUGE populations of Latin Americans, Mexicans, Armenians, Persians, British, etc that have all grown up on Soccer and its priority one. I know at least 15 people that have bought numerous Sat Dishes to catch games from Iran, England, Poland, or whatever country there is. Soccer is also the number one sport for youth in America. Give it time, the MLS is improving every year, we will eventually draw star players and more importantly, breed our own star players.


This is definitely true. I, personally, don't follow MLS at all, yet I'm a huge European football (soccer) fan. I know tons of people that can say the same - I barely know anyone who follows MLS, but I know a ton of people that watch European football all the time. I'd venture to guess that the majority of American soccer/football fans watch European football and the World Cup only, and don't pay attention to MLS (those who pay attention to MLS probably pay attention to Europe as well).

The World Cup has a ton of viewers in the US (including tons who don't watch any soccer outside of the WC), and I know this year's Champions League final and Euro have both gotten a lot of attention over here as well. There's a ton of soccer fans here - it's just that the product we pay the most attention to is on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean, and there are 3sports here that are more popular and more established than soccer (whereas very few other nations have sports more popular than soccer/football). I honestly would say that soccer has overtaken hockey in popularity in the US, but still can't be considered a major sport here, because our soccer league (MLS) isn't more popular than our hockey league (NHL). That said, I think more Americans view themselves as soccer fans than hockey fans.


----------



## berkshire royal

en1044 said:


> ever realize theres a good reason that you dont see this stuff in American football??


some one mentioned it had something to do with distracting the players
but other then that nope i have no idea why they dont please explain?


----------



## Rohne

tazmaneaK said:


>


Yeah, that's football! kay:


----------



## michał_

Carrerra said:


> Such a thing you can't see in American football. By the way which YNWA do you prefer? Liverpool? Celtic? Personally Celtic one is more impressive.


My favorite YNWA? FC Tokyo 
I just have most sympathy for these guys. But the most impressive I've seen (not live of course, so you understand this is an impression): Celtic.



Indiana Jones said:


> You'll get singing and chanting at college football games, but certainly not of the importance or magnitude of YNWA/IFBB and other football songs.
> I like I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles because of this great movie. :lol:


I've never seen an impressive IFBB. Not even once- and I've looked for it, watched West Ham games just to hear some. And nope- you could of course recognize the words as it was one of few moments when Upton Park was louder than silent, but a bitter dissapointment. Just like the "great movie" . Shame people get their impressions from such rubbish.


----------



## VelesHomais

That's true, but I don't understand how can people only root for clubs far away and not for your own club in your own city. If all football fans decided to watch MLS in America, the average attendance would probably have been among the highest in the world, if not THE highest.


----------



## en1044

Burislav said:


> That's true, but I don't understand how can people only root for clubs far away and not for your own club in your own city. If all football fans decided to watch MLS in America, the average attendance would probably have been among the highest in the world, if not THE highest.


yeah but you cant just replace our most popular sport with the MLS, to a lot of people, going to a game here is just for fun, im not sure how many people really care


----------



## GunnerJacket

Burislav said:


> That's true, but I don't understand how can people only root for clubs far away and not for your own club in your own city. If all football fans decided to watch MLS in America, the average attendance would probably have been among the highest in the world, if not THE highest.


It's actually pretty logical, even discounting the fact most Americans already have other sports built into their systems:

- Most foreign clubs are established brands compared to the relative infancy of MLS;

- Skeptics are still wary based on the lack of success of pro-soccer in this country;

- Foreign nationals abound in the US and, thanks to modern technology, if they can follow clubs from their homeland they will do so;

- Most importantly, even knowledgeable fans know MLS is not the best league going, and in some respects not even close enough to warrant too much attention. Americans can be picky sports fans in this regard - As a whole they seem to prefer excellence and celebrity over simply rooting for the home team. Thus, why watch MLS if La Liga and the Premiership are just as easily available on TV?

Sure there are more and many unique variables to also consider, but this is why MLS hasn't automatically been more fully embraced by the average US sports fan. This is also why I think consistency as a league is key to the MLS' prosperity. They need the league and these teams to play for 2-3 generations so that the brands can be built into the public mindset. When today's kids can take their kids to games and tell stories about growing up as a fan of _____ MLS team, then we'll see the residual impact on casual fans. Having their own stadiums will only add to that effect, giving fans a physical place with which to attach themselves and their passions. It doesn't help growing your worship attendance when your church is predominantly used for some other activity.


----------



## krudmonk

Burislav said:


> That's true, but I don't understand how can people only root for clubs far away and not for your own club in your own city. If all football fans decided to watch MLS in America, the average attendance would probably have been among the highest in the world, if not THE highest.


Some of these people root for their home town clubs from the old country, just as people do when moving within the United State. It's hard to ask non-Americans to adopt the local team when some Americans won't even do it.

Others are just poseurs who watch Euro sports to be special and cultured. They think being a ManUre fan is fancy and they're sophisticated intellectuals. If I'm gonna root for an English club, it'll be one that plays a sport I don't have here (like rugby league).


----------



## VelesHomais

It doesn't make any sense to me. If I'm a fan of a particular sport, I want to go to at least some of its games, maybe even several away games that are very important, not just watch it on tv. 

I'm a foreign national living in NY and for the moment I would rather cheer for Red Bulls NY than any club back in Europe, because that's not where I am at the moment.


----------



## El Mariachi

hngcm said:


> Yes it is BY FAR the most popular sport in L.A., the only other sport that comes within 1,000 miles of it is baseball, and that's only in a couple of countries (Venezuela & Cuba where it's 1, then Mexico somewhat). Football doesn't even register except in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the most ignorant posts I've ever read in any forum...


The most popular sport and the only sport that comes _within a 1,000 miles _of it in L.A. is baseball? Im calling b.s. Tell me when the Galaxy are even in the same galaxy of the Dodgers, Angels, Lakers, and USC football in media ratings in the L.A. area. And why are you bringing up other countries? Nobody is talking about them. 

Whats so ignorant about that post? I find it insulting that many of these people come to live in my country (many of the illegally) and they cant even so much as participate in our stuff. How do you think I would be regarded if I went to some other country and didnt give a shit about my generous hosts' culture? "Stupid, insular American"


----------



## El Mariachi

Those are some pretty decent pictures Burislav.

Obviously, many of those people were there to see David Beckham. Would those crowds still be that big if it were another soccer star like Ronaldhino or Henry? Or is it just that David Beckham is such a huge name that people will go to see him because he is a celebrity? It could be something like the New York Cosmos who averaged large crowds because of Pele.


----------



## michał_

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Whats so ignorant about that post? I find it insulting that many of these people come to live in my country (many of the illegally) and they cant even so much as participate in our stuff. How do you think I would be regarded if I went to some other country and didnt give a shit about my generous hosts' culture? "Stupid, insular American"


I agree with you on one thing- I would probably also go to a club I have in my new home. But you have absolutely no right to demand that from everybody. There are people with one love and one love only. They won't go another club, they piss on the club of their "new home" and it is way beyond your interest what motivation they have. This really sounds a bit racist- those bloody imigrants don't want to come to our games! 
Btw, wasn't it you who said "who cares they don't sing" about clubs in America? Well, I can guarantee, I would never go to stadiums without the European kind of atmosphere and therefore I would also become one of those bloody "them" not willing to help in your happiness. As if it was obligatory.

Some Americans really have problems understanding the rets of the world. If you came to Poland and said yu won't support some Legia, Wisla or Lech because you have your Tampa Bay Packers, it would give you quite some respect for faithfulness. That's how it runs.


----------



## El Mariachi

michał_;22041759 said:


> I agree with you on one thing- I would probably also go to a club I have in my new home. But you have absolutely no right to demand that from everybody. There are people with one love and one love only. They won't go another club, they piss on the club of their "new home" and it is way beyond your interest what motivation they have. This really sounds a bit racist- those bloody imigrants don't want to come to our games!
> Btw, wasn't it you who said "who cares they don't sing" about clubs in America? Well, I can guarantee, I would never go to stadiums without the European kind of atmosphere and therefore I would also become one of those bloody "them" not willing to help in your happiness. As if it was obligatory.
> 
> Some Americans really have problems understanding the rets of the world. If you came to Poland and said yu won't support some Legia, Wisla or Lech because you have your Tampa Bay Packers, it would give you quite some respect for faithfulness. That's how it runs.


Actually, I said I _would _support Legia, Wisla, or whoever. I would try to engulf myself in Polish culture in order to fit it better and make Polish friends. Yes, I would still like the GREEN BAY Packers--but it would not be as much fun to cheer them on thousands of miles away from the fanbase. 

You wouldnt go to games if they were not exactly like European ones? Im sorry, but thats somewhat arrogant. The MLS just started and you cant expect it to have the traditions of European clubs. It will come with age and growth. And for the record, there is atmosphere at MLS games.


----------



## berkshire royal

I think what you two are seeing is a clash of sporting culture. Obviously seeing as I’m not from the US I can’t really talk about fan culture accurately there but I certainly can try and explain it for Europe. What i notice about sport in the US is that generally the clubs are of all very similar size and that the main tradition within the club is the city that they currently reside, also the leagues are very competitive with a new champion regularly so there is generally no stand-alone franchise. 
Whilst in Europe you have certain leagues that are clearly bigger then others and that there are certain clubs that dominate these leagues. Its hard to describe but the best way of putting it is that generally most nations will have 3/4 dominating clubs which are clearly superior both in tradition, history and quality of team compared to the rest of the clubs in that nation examples of this include in Greece where the most popular clubs are Olympiakos, Panathanaikos and AEK and also in turkey where the big two are Galatasaray and Fenerbache and another example is in Portugal where the big clubs are Benfica, Porto and Sporting. But then you get people around Europe who support the European superclubs such as Real Madrid, Manchester United, Barcelona, AC Milan, Chelsea :nuts: and so on and this is despite the fact they may never actually get to watch their team in the flesh. Obviously you get people who support their local team but quite often if their team is poor and don’t compete in the top league they quite often have a second team being generally a bigger club.

The best way of categorising it is that in the nations with the strongest leagues England, Germany, Spain, Italy, France, Holland are that if a city has a team that competes and/or regularly competes in the top league then that team will be the most popular in that city, but there will still be some who support other clubs and in other cities where the local club isn’t strong they wont be well supported. Then you get second tier nations such as Turkey, Greece, and Portugal where the leagues are less competitive than the bigger nations but as I have mentioned there are some stand-alone clubs where generally the people of that nation will support one of those clubs. And then you get nations where the league offered is of poor standard and generally people will support one of the European super clubs or the team in their city.


I hope for those of you who read it from the US that helped you understand.


----------



## TexasBoi

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> If I moved to Germany or wherever, I would immediatly become a fan of whatever Bundesliga team represented my new address. I would of course still be a fan of the Milwaukee Brewers and Green Bay Packers--but I wouldnt just sit in front of a t.v. watching them on satellite, ignoring the actual teams of the city I now live in---which is what many newer Mexicans do in the U.S.
> 
> Its almost insulting because it seems like they would rather support some dump that they had to flee from to feed their families--then unify in spirit with the populace of their new homes.


I'm sorry but I completely disagree if you are a rival. For instance, I moved to Washington DC area in 2005 and I was a Dallas Cowboy fan before I moved to DC and still is am Cowboy fan and forever will be. No way in fuckin hell would I ever cheer for the Skins. I'm a Texas fan and if I moved to Oklahoma, I'm not cheering for the Sooners under any circumstance. Now if I moved to Boston or some such, I might watch the Pats, but I wouldn't root for them. Nothing against them, but I simply do not care.


----------



## Iain1974

TexasBoi said:


> I'm sorry but I completely disagree if you are a rival. For instance, I moved to Washington DC area in 2005 and I was a Dallas Cowboy fan before I moved to DC and still is am Cowboy fan and forever will be. No way in fuckin hell would I ever cheer for the Skins. I'm a Texas fan and if I moved to Oklahoma, I'm not cheering for the Sooners under any circumstance. Now if I moved to Boston or some such, I might watch the Pats, but I wouldn't root for them. Nothing against them, but I simply do not care.


You and I understand each other


----------



## michał_

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Actually, I said I _would _support Legia, Wisla, or whoever. I would try to engulf myself in Polish culture in order to fit it better and make Polish friends. Yes, I would still like the GREEN BAY Packers--but it would not be as much fun to cheer them on thousands of miles away from the fanbase.
> 
> You wouldnt go to games if they were not exactly like European ones? Im sorry, but thats somewhat arrogant. The MLS just started and you cant expect it to have the traditions of European clubs. It will come with age and growth. And for the record, there is atmosphere at MLS games.


I didn't refer to the real situation, the case with supporting Legia, Wisla or Lech was just a theoretical example. And sorry for the Packers- I'm still not familiar with the names, this wasn't on purpose.

Point of view depends on where you look from, right? Well, looking from Poland I see literally one team with a reasonably good atmosphere and developing really fast. That of course is Toronto FC. 
We just have different criteria. I despise atmosphere like you showed in Wisconsin in the other thread. I mean- I bet it's fun, but for me football supporting is more about fanatism than fun. I hate when the fans can only move or sing when they are given the music background from the organizers. Therefore I don't think I would be interested in going to the Wisconsin college football in the long run (in terms of atmosphere of course, not the sport which I don't even understand). It's just not my thing. Just like what I see in terms of atmosphere at Galaxy games (of course only online observations...), I don't think I would think of attending their games and not because of arrogance- I just have fun in a different way, just like supposedly thousands if not millions. As for Toronto- yes, this might be the place. But that's one of all the MLs teams. So you see, it all depends on individual judgement. I understand Mexicans who have a completely different atmosphere in their league. why should you accuse them of not contributing to what's going on in the US? Shouldn't you first blame all the natives who don't give a deam?


----------



## VelesHomais

TexasBoi said:


> I'm sorry but I completely disagree if you are a rival. For instance, I moved to Washington DC area in 2005 and I was a Dallas Cowboy fan before I moved to DC and still is am Cowboy fan and forever will be. No way in fuckin hell would I ever cheer for the Skins. I'm a Texas fan and if I moved to Oklahoma, I'm not cheering for the Sooners under any circumstance. Now if I moved to Boston or some such, I might watch the Pats, but I wouldn't root for them. Nothing against them, but I simply do not care.


It's different if you're in the same country after you moved. When you're ignoring the teams and even rooting AGAINST them in your new country, that's disrespect to your new home.


----------



## michał_

Burislav said:


> It's different if you're in the same country after you moved. When you're ignoring the teams and even rooting AGAINST them in your new country, that's disrespect to your new home.


That sounds somewhat totalitary. So if I had been going to Wisla games in Poland, I have to root for an MLS team where I move, just because it's some team and I used to visit some stadium? I don't think any MLS team might offer the kind of experience Wisla does and so I disrespect the people? nope. I respect their way, but it's not mine, all.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Switching teams just because you moved somewhere is a sign of a very poor supporter. I don't see how Michal could possible support a new team because of proximity and just forsake Wisla. Frankly, just because you move near a team I don't see how that automatically makes it your duty to support them. I moved to NY and none of my allegiances changed. 

As for national teams it depends, it's case by case and I'm not sure where I stand on that.


----------



## Iain1974

You can change your name, your nationality or even your sex. But not your football club.

I think that was from George Best


----------



## hngcm

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> The most popular sport and the only sport that comes _within a 1,000 miles _of it in L.A. is baseball? Im calling b.s. Tell me when the Galaxy are even in the same galaxy of the Dodgers, Angels, Lakers, and USC football in media ratings in the L.A. area. And why are you bringing up other countries? Nobody is talking about them.
> 
> Whats so ignorant about that post? I find it insulting that many of these people come to live in my country (many of the illegally) and they cant even so much as participate in our stuff. How do you think I would be regarded if I went to some other country and didnt give a shit about my generous hosts' culture? "Stupid, insular American"


lmao i have no idea how i thought that was Latin America lol

Anyways, I was referring to your "some dump" comment. 

Also, true fans will support their teams wherever they are. 

I'll follow the Chargers wherever I go, doesn't matter if it's in Mexico, France, Japan, or wherever the **** the Ms. wants to move.


----------



## El Mariachi

berkshire royal said:


> I think what you two are seeing is a clash of sporting culture. Obviously seeing as I’m not from the US I can’t really talk about fan culture accurately there but I certainly can try and explain it for Europe. What i notice about sport in the US is that generally the clubs are of all very similar size and that the main tradition within the club is the city that they currently reside, also the leagues are very competitive with a new champion regularly so there is generally no stand-alone franchise.
> Whilst in Europe you have certain leagues that are clearly bigger then others and that there are certain clubs that dominate these leagues. Its hard to describe but the best way of putting it is that generally most nations will have 3/4 dominating clubs which are clearly superior both in tradition, history and quality of team compared to the rest of the clubs in that I hope for those of you who read it from the US that helped you understand.


great post, very informative.

I would imagine that a team like Manchester United would be compared best to the New York Yankees or the L.A. Lakers? A superteam, huge fanbase (national and worldwide), great history, huge payroll--but also despised by many sports fans.


----------



## El Mariachi

TexasBoi said:


> I'm sorry but I completely disagree if you are a rival. For instance, I moved to Washington DC area in 2005 and I was a Dallas Cowboy fan before I moved to DC and still is am Cowboy fan and forever will be. No way in fuckin hell would I ever cheer for the Skins. I'm a Texas fan and if I moved to Oklahoma, I'm not cheering for the Sooners under any circumstance. Now if I moved to Boston or some such, I might watch the Pats, but I wouldn't root for them. Nothing against them, but I simply do not care.


Well, thats true. I meant more towards a person leaving his country for another one--cheering a team on that is in a completely different league. 

Much like you, I would blow my brains out if I ever became a fan of the Chicago Bears, Minnesota Vikings, the Chicago Cubs, or the Dallas Cowboys (no offense).


----------



## Iain1974

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> great post, very informative.
> 
> I would imagine that a team like Manchester United would be compared best to the New York Yankees or the L.A. Lakers? A superteam, huge fanbase (national and worldwide), great history, huge payroll--but also despised by many sports fans.


Yeah, Manchester United have topped polls for 'most popular' and 'least popular' at the same time. 
We're often accused of arrogance but 10 championships in 16 years breeds a lot of jealousy from the lesser teams.:lol:


----------



## El Mariachi

michał_;22044785 said:


> I didn't refer to the real situation, the case with supporting Legia, Wisla or Lech was just a theoretical example. And sorry for the Packers- I'm still not familiar with the names, this wasn't on purpose.
> 
> Point of view depends on where you look from, right? Well, looking from Poland I see literally one team with a reasonably good atmosphere and developing really fast. That of course is Toronto FC.
> We just have different criteria. I despise atmosphere like you showed in Wisconsin in the other thread. I mean- I bet it's fun, but for me football supporting is more about fanatism than fun. I hate when the fans can only move or sing when they are given the music background from the organizers. Therefore I don't think I would be interested in going to the Wisconsin college football in the long run (in terms of atmosphere of course, not the sport which I don't even understand). It's just not my thing. Just like what I see in terms of atmosphere at Galaxy games (of course only online observations...), I don't think I would think of attending their games and not because of arrogance- I just have fun in a different way, just like supposedly thousands if not millions. As for Toronto- yes, this might be the place. But that's one of all the MLs teams. So you see, it all depends on individual judgement. I understand Mexicans who have a completely different atmosphere in their league. why should you accuse them of not contributing to what's going on in the US? Shouldn't you first blame all the natives who don't give a deam?



Dont worry about the Tampa Bay/Green Bay thing. Its pretty easy to mix up. 

As for the atmosphere of Wisconsin or in college sports in general--music is a big deal in college sports. The college marching band simply has no equivalent in soccer--and its something thats unique and fun. Dont knock it till' you try it! And the fanaticism is not lacking, its just different from what your used to. I really see no difference between people holding up some giant banner or lighting flares--and dancing to House of Pain. Sports games are supposed to be fun and thats what you will get out of sports---not riots, brawls, and throwing shit on the field. 

And I do think you would like Wisconsin. Its a great sports atmosphere up there. A huge party town with alot of energy. Plus you can talk to lots of Polish people in nearby Milwaukee and Chicago! 

As for the MLS, Toronto has good fans. But they arent the only one. Add DC United to your list. The fans do give a damn, but what do you want them to do? Copy everything you do? That defeats the purpose in my eyes. Ive seen Toronto games on t.v. and to me (I mean this as no offense)--that atmosphere seems like somewhat of a ripoff of European fanbases. Holding up the scarves, throwing stuff on the field, banging drums, banners, etc.


----------



## El Mariachi

Iain1974 said:


> Yeah, Manchester United have topped polls for 'most popular' and 'least popular' at the same time.
> We're often accused of arrogance but 10 championships in 16 years breeds a lot of jealousy from the lesser teams.:lol:


yeah, I dont even follow English soccer and I dont even like them! Success does bring about jealousy. But like the Yankees or the Red Sox, when you have a huge payroll--it makes people hate these teams even more. :cheers:


----------



## El Mariachi

hngcm said:


> lmao i have no idea how i thought that was Latin America lol
> 
> Anyways, I was referring to your "some dump" comment.
> 
> Also, true fans will support their teams wherever they are.
> 
> I'll follow the Chargers wherever I go, doesn't matter if it's in Mexico, France, Japan, or wherever the **** the Ms. wants to move.


Ill follow my team too. But are you just going to sit in the only American sports bar showing Chargers games in whatever French city your living in---ignoring the local team? 

For example, if I am a Mexican who immigrates to----Philadelphia. Why cant I expect him as a sports fan to try to embrace the Eagles, whilst still enjoying watching Club America on Telemundo (or whatever their Spanish language channel is there)? Especially when the seasons are in different times of the year.


----------



## hngcm

Quite honestly i'd ignore the local team (Ligue 1 isn't that good) lol. 

But, Mexicans in California don't ignore the local teams. Go to Chargers/Padres/Raiders/Dodgers games and you'll see the stands full of Mexicans (usually the nose-bleed section lol). Now basketball isn't embraced that much lol.


----------



## El Mariachi

hngcm said:


> Quite honestly i'd ignore the local team (Ligue 1 isn't that good) lol.
> 
> But, Mexicans in California don't ignore the local teams. Go to Chargers/Padres/Raiders/Dodgers games and you'll see the stands full of Mexicans (usually the nose-bleed section lol). Now basketball isn't embraced that much lol.


The Dodgers I can attest to, get alot of Latino fans. 

American sports will catch on with these new immigrants hopefully. The Latino market is huge and pretty untapped. Hopefully they spread their love of soccer, but also use their hard earned pesos to go to more Pittsburgh Pirate and Houston Texan games.


----------



## berkshire royal

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Dont worry about the Tampa Bay/Green Bay thing. Its pretty easy to mix up.
> 
> As for the atmosphere of Wisconsin or in college sports in general--music is a big deal in college sports. The college marching band simply has no equivalent in soccer--and its something thats unique and fun. Dont knock it till' you try it! And the fanaticism is not lacking, its just different from what your used to. I really see no difference between people holding up some giant banner or lighting flares--and dancing to House of Pain. Sports games are supposed to be fun and thats what you will get out of sports---not riots, brawls, and throwing shit on the field.
> 
> And I do think you would like Wisconsin. Its a great sports atmosphere up there. A huge party town with alot of energy. Plus you can talk to lots of Polish people in nearby Milwaukee and Chicago!
> 
> As for the MLS, Toronto has good fans. But they arent the only one. Add DC United to your list. The fans do give a damn, but what do you want them to do? Copy everything you do? That defeats the purpose in my eyes. Ive seen Toronto games on t.v. and to me (I mean this as no offense)--that atmosphere seems like somewhat of a ripoff of European fanbases. Holding up the scarves, throwing stuff on the field, banging drums, banners, etc.


Judge you sound like you have been watching too much Jim Rome. Believe me throwing stuff onto the field doesn't happen in England and when I watch European football it doesn't happens often at all their either. In England if it does happen it is a very big deal and the guilty person is fined and banned from attending a football match again. In all my years of watching my team home and away I can’t remember a time when I have seen fans throw anything onto the field. And I have said it many times on these threads that the hooligan problem is blown out of proportion massively I have only ever seen hooligan activities 2/3 times and I have never felt personally in danger.
And lighting flares is also a continental thing you don't really get that over here.
Also you say if you moved to Europe you would you support the local team but if they weren't in the top division and most of the locals supported the nations big clubs would you still support the local club ?


----------



## HOI

The carnival atmostphere at football is terrible. Don't usually see it at normal club games, but when a big game comes all the plastics are put in their jester hats and face paints. Then again Doncaster are like that every home game I suppose.

The mexican wave is the most cringeworthy thing ever. A group tried doing it at Elland Road this season and I was just embarrased. Doesn't really fit Leeds' 'hooligan' reputation does it? haha


----------



## Iain1974

US Embassy To Yanks: Be Wary of Soccer-Crazed Germans 

It's not easy to be an American abroad these days. Not only is your government unpopular -- the US embassy is also worried you'll be hurt by rowdy enthusiasts of a strange, no-hands-allowed sport.

The Euro 2008 has been a great tournament, but if one believes a warning issued on Tuesday, June 24 by the American embassy in Germany, the upcoming match between the Germans and the Turks could also be hazardous to your health.

American diplomats are apparently worried that innocent Yanks could be injured if they blunder into public viewing areas with their guard down.

"Because of the high fan interest in this prestigious semi-final elimination game between Germany and Turkey, there exists the possibility that disturbances, including violent disturbances may occur before, during or after the match, which begins at 20:45," wrote the embassy.

Diplomats particularly cautioned against public viewing areas in Berlin, Frankfurt and Munich.

"At a minimum, post-game celebrations will likely result in traffic congestion in larger cities," read the embassy statement. "Crowds celebrating previous German and/or Turkish victories have blocked streets and rocked vehicles attempting to pass through them."

In other words, stay on your toes, or you could get rocked.

The embassy's statement makes downtown Berlin sound a bit like Falluja or the Gaza Strip, but DW-WORLD has learned the potential threats run far deeper.

Many of the viewers at the so-called fan miles, it turns out, are hopped up on a liquid intoxicant known as "beer."

This substance has been known to lead to outbreaks of mirth, loss of equilibrium and unintended and later regretted coupling among users.

In addition, soccer fiends have been reported to consume things called "bratwurst," which, depending on quality, can emit streams of hot fluid, known in street lingo as "grease," when improperly chomped upon.

In the face of such manifold soccer perils, all American tourists can do is follow their embassy's advice and "exercise caution…and be aware of their surroundings at all times."

And those planning vacations for the future might well consider staying home.

After all, there's nothing like the absolute safety of places like Detroit, South Central L.A. or the Nevada Nuclear Test Site -- where any unruly European sports fans can be dealt with quickly, before they threaten American lives.

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3439165,00.html


----------



## Iain1974

Well clearly it was a reply to Mr Banks comments

"............riots, brawls, and throwing shit on the field........"

At least half of each thread has little to do with the topic title. I'm upholding a tradition.


----------



## michał_

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> As for the atmosphere of Wisconsin or in college sports in general--music is a big deal in college sports. The college marching band simply has no equivalent in soccer--and its something thats unique and fun. Dont knock it till' you try it! And the fanaticism is not lacking, its just different from what your used to. I really see no difference between people holding up some giant banner or lighting flares--and dancing to House of Pain. Sports games are supposed to be fun and thats what you will get out of sports---not riots, brawls, and throwing shit on the field.
> 
> And I do think you would like Wisconsin. Its a great sports atmosphere up there. A huge party town with alot of energy. Plus you can talk to lots of Polish people in nearby Milwaukee and Chicago!
> 
> As for the MLS, Toronto has good fans. But they arent the only one. Add DC United to your list. The fans do give a damn, but what do you want them to do? Copy everything you do? That defeats the purpose in my eyes. Ive seen Toronto games on t.v. and to me (I mean this as no offense)--that atmosphere seems like somewhat of a ripoff of European fanbases. Holding up the scarves, throwing stuff on the field, banging drums, banners, etc.


This is getting really OT, but let's gset a few things straight.
1. American marching bands have an equivalent in football, but of course there are differences.
2. I never said I wouldn't enjoy going to a game in Wisconsin, but it's not the kind of matchday experience I like and wouldn't be a factor that would get me to root for their team (that's abstract- it's not even a sport I give any attention to).
3. Treating what Toronto does as a ripoff is silly. Therefore every club's supporters should develop their own style? Impossible. I'm very happy that people in Indonesia, Japan, Korea, Canada and USA adopt the style we have in Europe (and within Europe there are already several different styles- British, Italian, Spanish, German, Eastern-European, Balkan, Greek/Turkish every country is different) and make it local. For example it's a completely different treat to see huuuuge difference between Italians singing "Dale Cavese" and Japanese using the same thing. Just like there's a difference between Toronto FC's Qu-est ce que vous chantez", same song done by Lens and same song done, in Polish, by GKS Katowice. These differences make the magic for me, even if these are "rip-offs".



Judge Phillip Banks said:


> I really see no difference between people holding up some giant banner or lighting flares--and dancing to House of Pain. Sports games are supposed to be fun and thats what you will get out of sports---not riots, brawls, and throwing shit on the field.


That says a lot. Of course I see absolutely no resemblance between these two things. Dancing to the House of Pain is having fun, like at the disco. Holding up banners, flares and sinchronized chanting in Europe stands for something completely different (I would say- higher aim, with no disrespect) and the major difference is that many fans feel it's a disgrace to use any music from the loudspeakers as backup- we do in Poland.
And hooliganism, riots shit on the field- that's your view I guess...


----------



## Iain1974

michał_;22070581 said:


> .......many fans feel it's a disgrace to use any music from the loudspeakers as backup..............


That is kind of embarrassing. The SRU (Scottish Rugby Union) do is when Murrayfield isn't full too.


----------



## carlspannoosh

michał_;22070581 said:


> many fans feel it's a disgrace to use any music from the loudspeakers as backup- we do in Poland.


Same for me. No need for it. Artificial atmosphere. Gets in the way of the fans. In my experience the atmosphere only really builds when music from the PA stops,announcer shuts his friggin mouth and the fans get on with it unprompted.


----------



## en1044

its not like they play music over the PA all the time...80 percent of the time the music comes from the marching band or the fans. You have to remember that as serious as college football is, most of the people at the game are between the ages of 18 to 24, they just want to have fun. There is no artificial atmosphere in college football. When music is played over the PA its during a timeout or between quarters, not usually between plays.


----------



## carlspannoosh

en1044 said:


> its not like they play music over the PA all the time...80 percent of the time the music comes from the marching band or the fans. You have to remember that as serious as college football is, most of the people at the game are between the ages of 18 to 24, they just want to have fun. There is no artificial atmosphere in college football. When music is played over the PA its during a timeout or between quarters, not usually between plays.


My comment wasn't aimed at college bands. They are created by the colleges themselves and have more in common with Tifos in Europe than the stuff I am talking about.


----------



## Indiana Jones

I agree PA blasted in atmosphere is no good. NFL is full of that rubbish.

You won't get the singing and chanting as much in college football because the game isn't made for it. I talked about that before. I believe if college football were soccer, everyone would sing instead.

Noise works in American football. The noise unquestionably causes penalties and miscommunication that singing would not cause. The crowd can easily observe how they change the game. I can't think of a more clear effect from the crowd in any sport. This is certainly a high aim. After a big game, the supporters are exhausted and voiceless. Sadly noise doesn't have the beauty and art of singing, but we're concerned with results too.

I've been lucky enough to attend major college football games (Ohio Stadium, LSU's Tiger Stadium, Florida's Swamp, Texas's DKR) and major Euro football games (Anfield, Emirates, Bernabeu). All the opponents were pretty good. From these limited experiences, I find big college football games to be more electric and generally have a better atmosphere with regard to these venues.

However, what I've observed from Turkey (Fener-Gala), Eastern Europe, Central/South America (Boca), Urawa Reds, etc. there is nothing like that in the US. It's extremely organized and fanatical with an amazing devotion. I'd love to get to a match like that just to experience it. I wish my team had support like it. 

I like college sports, Formula 1 and have grown to thoroughly appreciate football. Just my view on all these different atmospheres.


----------



## michał_

Indiana Jones said:


> I've been lucky enough to attend major college football games (Ohio Stadium, LSU's Tiger Stadium, Florida's Swamp, Texas's DKR) and major Euro football games (Anfield, Emirates, Bernabeu). All the opponents were pretty good. From these limited experiences, I find big college football games to be more electric and generally have a better atmosphere with regard to these venues.
> 
> However, what I've observed from Turkey (Fener-Gala), Eastern Europe, Central/South America (Boca), Urawa Reds, etc. there is nothing like that in the US. It's extremely organized and fanatical with an amazing devotion. I'd love to get to a match like that just to experience it. I wish my team had support like it.


All the major football games you've mentioned compared to the ones you've mentioned afterwards are (I guess) like NFL to college football. Money against passion. Come to Poland some day  And better do it fast, cause many people aim to provide us with the kind of atmosphere Real Madrid has... 
That's why I'm always happy to see new places where passion is brought and I sure hope we'll have more FC Toronto's in MLS.


----------



## Indiana Jones

I've made it a point in the next few years (once work winds down) to meet some people and attend a monster derby game. That would be awesome.

I agree with your money view. Good luck fighting it off. :cheers:


----------



## berkshire royal

Indiana you mentioned that you have watched football in Europe I was wondering what where the games that you went to?


----------



## carlspannoosh

HOI said:


> The mexican wave is the most cringeworthy thing ever.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## carlspannoosh

I do like this sort of thing from Liverpool fans aimed at Chelsea though.


----------



## matthemod

It really is weird when you see football (sorry, British here...can't change) being played in a Stadium that was clearly not designed with it in mind! In a weird way the RFK is similar in certain aspects to the Maracana Stadium in Brazil.


----------



## michał_

Carlspannard - could you give us the whole text of this song?I understand only until they sing "You ain't got no history"


----------



## en1044

matthemod said:


> It really is weird when you see football (sorry, British here...can't change) being played in a Stadium that was clearly not designed with it in mind! In a weird way the RFK is similar in certain aspects to the Maracana Stadium in Brazil.


actually, RFK is no different than any other american football stadium so the transition is no different than say Giants Stadium


----------



## carlspannoosh

michał_;22089192 said:


> Carlspannard - could you give us the whole text of this song?I understand only until they sing "You ain't got no history"


 Certainly. The complete lyrics are as follows.

F*ck Off Chelsea FC
You aint got no history
5 European Cups, 18 Leagues
That's what we call history!

Even though they could arguably get away with singing that to all other clubs in Europe bar AC Milan and Real Madrid, they save it for the newly rich Chelsea.
They do have a point because despite the ridiculous amounts of money they spend, their history still pales in comparison to those of the likes of Liverpool, Everton,Aston Villa, Man Utd or Arsenal.

actually it is worth mentioning that it is a twist on a chant normally sung by chelsea fans.


----------



## berkshire royal

michał_;22120420 said:


> You know, they do that in Poland as well, we also have some commentary  But honestly, I haven't heard of anyone really being impressed by what they've seen in Premier League (Poles visit Premier League grounds at times- rarely as solid devoted fans, more as observers, my friends gave their first-hand impressions of Blackburn, Arsenal, Reading- surprise surprise- or West Ham), but there are many people praising the "old school" support in lower leagues in England. Of course things like Germany or the Balkans are still different worlds (not saying better, different).


Firstly the difference in fan culture is huge from what i have seen of Polish club football the fans are organized and have a good environment for football so therefore you consistently make noise regardless of how your team is playing or who the opposition is whereseas in England it is the opposite and it is reliant upon who the opposition is and how their team is playing. The clubs your friends went to aren't the greatest for atmosphere firstly Blackburn have awful support low crowds, poor stadium for noise and also a quiet crowd. Arsenal well there support is best described by the nickname that highbury had "the library". West Ham apart from before the game when they sing IFBB are generally quiet especially when they are losing but they do have good support for big games. And my team Reading well i will be honest and say that our support is relatively mediocre as we only have 15,000 diehard fans which in England at the top level is very low although I have to say last season we were noted as having the best atmosphere in the prem so if your friends went last season and weren't impressed then i have to admit then that clearly English support is lagging behind the rest of the continent.
And having been to Germany i would say their atmosphere is better but that is more down to the fact that they're clubs really help build the fan atmosphere whilst in England they kill it more then they help it.



michał_;22120420 said:


> I do smell some irony, but maybe that's just me :nuts: Actually Wisla is medicore (tops) in away support. But still I think we could cope with Arsenal, at least off the pitch


I’m guessing though that if you did get through to the group stages and got a big team such as Arsenal then your away support would be greater for that fixture then a regular one. And I am more than sure that you could deal with Arsenal off the pitch but on the pitch after what they did to Slavia last season i would be worried


----------



## michał_

berkshire royal said:


> Firstly the difference in fan culture is huge from what i have seen of Polish club football the fans are organized and have a good environment for football so therefore you consistently make noise regardless of how your team is playing or who the opposition is whereseas in England it is the opposite and it is reliant upon who the opposition is and how their team is playing. The clubs your friends went to aren't the greatest for atmosphere firstly Blackburn have awful support low crowds, poor stadium for noise and also a quiet crowd. Arsenal well there support is best described by the nickname that highbury had "the library". West Ham apart from before the game when they sing IFBB are generally quiet especially when they are losing but they do have good support for big games. And my team Reading well i will be honest and say that our support is relatively mediocre as we only have 15,000 diehard fans which in England at the top level is very low although I have to say last season we were noted as having the best atmosphere in the prem so if your friends went last season and weren't impressed then i have to admit then that clearly English support is lagging behind the rest of the continent.
> And having been to Germany i would say their atmosphere is better but that is more down to the fact that they're clubs really help build the fan atmosphere whilst in England they kill it more then they help it.


Sure, I never said any of these clubs were top class. But one thing that got me curious is the number of 15 000 diehard fans. Honestly, I think Wisla has some 500-1000 diehard fans, so I think we might have a difference in definition. Could you say what you mean by it? I don't believe we're 15-30 times worse than Reading 



berkshire royal said:


> I’m guessing though that if you did get through to the group stages and got a big team such as Arsenal then your away support would be greater for that fixture then a regular one. And I am more than sure that you could deal with Arsenal off the pitch but on the pitch after what they did to Slavia last season i would be worried


Poles don't get high away numbers (well, compared to English fans, for sure). Legia got barely over 4 000 some 2-3 years ago in Vienna against Austria, Wisla's best (and national for some time surely in the club competitions) is over 6 000 at Lazio, UEFA Cup, round of 16 (2002). But keeping in mind we've never played in the champions league and that the Polish "diaspora" in England has grown quite extremely over the last few years, we might produce something nice. Still, we only might.


----------



## lindow

In U.S.A. and Japan, baseball is popular than soccer.


----------



## kazetuner

Spain European Champion

























rafa Nadal



































in Mexico City










Unravel said:


> La Cibeles


----------



## theespecialone

lindow said:


> In U.S.A. and Japan, baseball is popular than soccer.


wrong. In japan, football is more popular than baseball.


----------



## Wezza

Haha, awesome pics kazetuner! 

Viva España! Campeone de Europa!


----------



## berkshire royal

michał_;22122201 said:


> Sure, I never said any of these clubs were top class. But one thing that got me curious is the number of 15 000 diehard fans. Honestly, I think Wisla has some 500-1000 diehard fans, so I think we might have a difference in definition. Could you say what you mean by it? I don't believe we're 15-30 times worse than Reading .


by die hard i mean people who will buy season tickets regardless of what division we are in as so far we have sold 14,000 for the championship and on the thinking that these people that go to a decent amount of away games our average away attendance over the last two years was around 2,000 and over the years we have taken 9000 fans to Arsenal 6000 to Manchester United and 5000 to Aston Villa when we were in the third tier to be honest what i should have said is loyal rather than die hard. But if I define die hard by what you mean as i'm guessing you mean fans who go home + away as good as every game and also people who sing all game then i would say the number for Reading is more like 1,000 our support is like many clubs with new stadia as our die hard fans sit in 2/3 blocks next to the away fans. To be honest i would probably guess that Wisla has more die hard fans then Reading and you also probably despite average attendances being lower have greater support then us to in English terms we are a small club.



michał_;22122201 said:


> Poles don't get high away numbers (well, compared to English fans, for sure). Legia got barely over 4 000 some 2-3 years ago in Vienna against Austria, Wisla's best (and national for some time surely in the club competitions) is over 6 000 at Lazio, UEFA Cup, round of 16 (2002). But keeping in mind we've never played in the champions league and that the Polish "diaspora" in England has grown quite extremely over the last few years, we might produce something nice. Still, we only might.


I would be very sure that you would sell out the 3000 allocation at Arsenal both Slavia and Steaua managed to sell out last season but the game if you did get far enough that you would want is Man U they give away allocations of up to 6000 for cup games im sure you would look forward to that but obviously you have to get far enough first and for that you need luck and quality so you cant really afford to sell any of your star players if you hope to get to the group stages and you better cross your fingers that you get a favourable draw.


----------



## El Mariachi

michał_;22120822 said:


> Deep down I think an avarage european nation is hard to compare, because of the difference in media attention, exposition during education, exposition in thep ublic space in general. But don't worry, 99% of Poles stopped minding Bush, ours is way "better", expecially lately when he couldn't get his scarf up right during Poland-Austria game and couldn't say the names of 2 best players and our coach right :lol: Scottish people coming to Krakow shout out the name "Artur Boruc" and our president just called him Borubar :nuts: then the player said he would prefer to play in front of empty stands than in front of "fans" like these


hahaha, I just looked up that incident and the picture of your president trying to hold up a scarf is amusing. 

Politicians in general are a joke. John Kerry did similar stuff during his campaign, including misprounoucning the names of one of the most revered American stadiums (Lambeau Field) and making up Red Sox player names. We can knock Bush all we want but at least the man appears to know sports.


----------



## El Mariachi

berkshire royal said:


> Firstly might I say that you should go to a game whilst you are in Brazil as firstly if you are worried about personal safety then you shouldn't worry as you could probably afford you're very own exec box and it only a worry if it becomes really heated and that is very unlikely unless you were planning on going to a derby game. Also just because of the atmosphere it would be well worth it to go and experience.
> I have to admit I’m shocked to hear you say that about football coverage in the US over here in England it is made out that the premier league is relatively popular in the US and also that it is the league that the whole world watches but I’m guessing that is just media hype.


Soccer coverage is pretty bad in this country. ESPN barely even gives the MLS any coverage. I would imagine that aside from Mexican League, the Premier League is probally the most popular international league amongst U.S. soccer fans. 

After doing a bit of research, the channel that I have (GOL TV) doesnt have a contract with the Premier League. It focuses more on the Spanish, German, and Italian leagues. I also have Fox Sports Channel, which has a contract with the Premier League, but I probally subscribed out of season! Sentana Sports covers Premier League and other English sports--but its pretty expensive ($13-15 mo. extra) Might as well just go to a soccer oriented bar! Oh well, gives me an excuse to go drink Strongbow and other hard to find European beers. 





> Your right about the TV coverage there is something like 250 live games shown of the premier league each season and I would say that at least 50% of the games shown will involve Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool. I’m a bit surprised about coverage of US sport i would have thought that coverage would be very spread out as to me it appears that there isn't any stand alone club that is much larger than another and also American sports leagues are generally very competitive with no dominating sides.
> And it wouldn't surprise me that you would support Reading seeing as two of our main players are American. It’s funny last season when we had a Korean playing for us every game there would be hundreds of local Koreans coming to games but once we sold him they stopped coming.


Its probally more spread out then the Premier League, but the big teams get more coverage. In terms of leagues, the NBA is the worst. The NFL is actually pretty fair. Even disasterous teams tend to get primetime games during the season on Sunday Night/Monday night. 

American players in Europe? Had no idea that we had good enough players to play in those leagues aside from Landon Donovan, Beasley, etc. 




> I wouldn't be so sure about it increasing your local cred though as I would say only 50% of the city support Reading the rest support a mixture of clubs it's like I explained in one of my earlier posts where seeing as Reading isn't a major club the town's support is split.


I only want the respect of your average Reading resident/sports fan. The type of person that trashes big clubs and fans who dont support the hometown team. 



> Also I was wondering if you could explain to me how people in the US choose who they support in cities where there are 2 clubs for example in New York with the Yankees and the Mets or in LA where there are the Clippers and the Lakers because to me it seems that there is little/or no difference between these franchises so why do people choose to support one over the other?


The Yankees/Mets and Cubs/White Sox thing is based purely on city location. 

-The Yankees play in the Bronx, the Mets across the River in Queens. Yankees territory is the Bronx, neighboring Manhattan, and throughout the NYC suburbs/New Jersey. The Mets territory is Queens, neighboring Brooklyn, and basically whoever else hates the Yankees. 

-The Cubs/White Sox is pretty easy. The Cubs are the team of the Northside. The White Sox are the team of the Southside of the city. The northern parts of Chicago tend to be more affluent, whearas the Southside is poorer and more blue collar.

-L.A. Angels/Dodgers is also due to city location. The Angels play in the suburbs (Orange County), wheras the Dodgers are more connected with the city. 

-Lakers-Clippers. The Clippers are more of a blue collar team. The Lakers are more expensive to see and get have all the celebrities and beautiful women at the game.


----------



## El Mariachi

theespecialone said:


> wrong. In japan, football is more popular than baseball.


no its not. Baseball is the most popular spectator sport in Japan.


----------



## HOI

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Soccer coverage is pretty bad in this country. ESPN barely even gives the MLS any coverage. I would imagine that aside from Mexican League, the Premier League is probally the most popular international league amongst U.S. soccer fans.
> 
> After doing a bit of research, the channel that I have (GOL TV) doesnt have a contract with the Premier League. It focuses more on the Spanish, German, and Italian leagues. I also have Fox Sports Channel, which has a contract with the Premier League, but I probally subscribed out of season! Sentana Sports covers Premier League and other English sports--but its pretty expensive ($13-15 mo. extra) Might as well just go to a soccer oriented bar! Oh well, gives me an excuse to go drink Strongbow and other hard to find European beers.


Going to the pub to watch the football is better anyway.

I know Leeds have quite a large North American supporters club.

Oh and Harry Kewell is a grade A c**t.


----------



## nyrmetros

hngcm said:


> As for why the "Metrostars" wouldn't use the stadium, it's just too big for them. It's not good for atmosphere when a stadium is half-full. Their new, 30k stadium will be a lot better for atmosphere. There's also the fact that they wouldn't own the old giants stadium and so they would have to lease it as well as share a portion of the gate/concessions money. There's a reason why MLS is encouraging every team to build their own stadium, so they can be more profitable.


And reason #1...... security at Giants Stadium HATES soccer fans.

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n163/EmpirePBaller/NJSEA Incident/FCK_NJSEA.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n163/EmpirePBaller/NJSEA Incident/fck_njsea12.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n163/EmpirePBaller/NJSEA Incident/fck_njsea6.jpg


----------



## Canadian Chocho

^^ What happened>?


----------



## nyrmetros

Canadian Chocho said:


> ^^ What happened>?


The soccer moms came out in force to see Beckham and couldn't deal with real football supporters. So they called security on us cause we drop F bombs and then when security tried to fight us we fought back and then they ran and came back with state troopers.


----------



## WeimieLvr

nyrmetros said:


> The soccer moms came out in force to see Beckham and couldn't deal with real football supporters. So they called security on us cause we drop F bombs and then when security tried to fight us we fought back and then they ran and came back with state troopers.


How very admirable...you get the Mr. Macho Award for Stupidity. 

Real football supporters know how to act in public, IMO.


----------



## matthemod

nyrmetros said:


> The soccer moms came out in force to see Beckham and couldn't deal with real football supporters. So they called security on us cause we drop F bombs and then when security tried to fight us we fought back and then they ran and came back with state troopers.


As a British football fan believe me I know where you're coming from. A lot of times, especially at away games you're told to sit down by stewards on power trips, which in turn just makes you angrier and more likely to resist. If you don't then they throw you out! I mean FFS it's a football game! Not Church!


----------



## HOI

To be honest I don't think i've ever been told to sit down at an away match. At home games they're trying to clamp down on us standing, as both stands behind the goal is where all the noise is made and no one sits down, but now Ken has put in a new security team to force us to sit down, or be ejected from the ground by the Police. I've only seen a few people being ejected by the police, as most of the time people will sit down and sing "Stand up and sing for Leeds United" and everyones standing again, it's just a waste of time for them.


----------



## krudmonk

WeimieLvr said:


> How very admirable...you get the Mr. Macho Award for Stupidity.
> 
> Real football supporters know how to act in public, IMO.


No, Giants Stadium security is renowned for being thuggish dicks. Get off your high horse and learn something before waving your finger at people who show enthusiasm.


----------



## nyrmetros

krudmonk said:


> No, Giants Stadium security is renowned for being thuggish dicks. Get off your high horse and learn something before waving your finger at people who show enthusiasm.


Thank you. You are smarter than most people.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

nyrmetros said:


> The soccer moms came out in force to see Beckham and couldn't deal with real football supporters. So they called security on us cause we drop F bombs and then when security tried to fight us we fought back and then they ran and came back with state troopers.


That just made want to punch my monitor.


----------



## Basel_CH

@Sercan

Es ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob der Thread Titel jetzt repräsentativ ist oder nicht. Aendere den Titel zurück auf "Football fan emotions" (von mir aus noch um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen auf "Football (soccer) fan emotions"!)
Aber ändere das schleunigst mein Bürschchen, ansonsten werde ich mich hochaus bei den Admins dieses Forums über deine Inkompetenz, Ignoranz und Frechheit beschweren, ohne zu Fragen nach deinem Gutdünken irgendwas zu ändern. Ich frage mich, wer dich hier als Mod vorgeschlagen hat, sone Sauerei hab ich schon lange nicht mehr in nem Forum erlebt.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Didn't know that this would have made so many people unhappy hno:
Dudu, as you maybe noticed i am just strict at the stadium topics (mainly just stadium and fan informations about the city and club. i just delete the off topic post like the current result of the last weekend, fights between fans, totally off section post etc)

I am one of the oldest members here i knew the stadium section.
This section needs his "freeway" and this thread was and is one of them (just delete insulting post).

So i will change the title back to Football Fan emotions, but will you allow other non-football post or should i delete them?
Its your decision. Just inform me please.

Basel, as you maybe noticed we have changed nearly all thread titles and just calm down hno:

BTW, i hope you know that the last posts have been offtopic. So they will be deleted (2-3 days later) otherwise this think would never stop.


----------



## Basel_CH

www.sercan.de said:


> So i will change the title back to Football Fan emotions


100 points for that, just that. Thanks...


----------



## dudu24

www.sercan.de said:


> BTW, i hope you know that the last posts have been offtopic. So they will be deleted (2-3 days later) otherwise this think would never stop.


 Only football if you ask me  There are threads for basketball... if someone wants it for NFL, Handball, Ice skating of whatever, let em open it.


----------



## www.sercan.de

No problem.
I hope this will show the other members that they can ask for changes or criticize my work. 
I am happy as long as the majority is happy. (Therefore i started the "Standard Thread Titles" thread).


So, just tell me know what we will do with the non-football pics / post.

Dudu, where is the basketball fan thread?
Ok, I will chekc the whole thread now and will move the NFL etc thread to its own thread.

Basel, soccer? NEVER


----------



## dudu24

Well... its not basketball fans thread.. but there is basketball arenas thread.. it think its more ontopic to post there than here  As for thread titles, yeh, it does look better now


----------



## Chimaera

www.sercan.de said:


> Didn't know that this would have made so many people unhappy hno:
> Dudu, as you maybe noticed i am just strict at the stadium topics (mainly just stadium and fan informations about the city and club. i just delete the off topic post like the current result of the last weekend, fights between fans, totally off section post etc)
> 
> I am one of the oldest members here i knew the stadium section.
> This section needs his "freeway" and this thread was and is one of them (just delete insulting post).
> 
> So i will change the title back to Football Fan emotions, but will you allow other non-football post or should i delete them?
> Its your decision. Just inform me please.
> 
> Basel, as you maybe noticed we have changed nearly all thread titles and just calm down hno:
> 
> BTW, i hope you know that the last posts have been offtopic. So they will be deleted (2-3 days later) otherwise this think would never stop.


I think you're being a bit too strict/overactive sometimes. In some topics you allow members to insult constantly, in the Poljud-topic you deleted one (1!) reply from me about a football player, which wasn't even hostile or anything.


----------



## AcesHigh

*Flares and smoke. Do euro stadiums have ways to deal with the smoke?*

The fans of my team use to light flares at the stadium to celebrate goals. Occasionaly, the smoke goes down and visibility drops. In one or two ocasions, the referee had to stop the match.


The team is now starting to build a new stadium. It will be going to be more vertical, thus, in theory, it will be even harder for smoke to escape the confines of the stadium.


Should the club ban flares or is there a way to vent away flares smoke? Does any european team has such ventilating systems to throw away flares smoke from the crowd?


----------



## Chimaera

In Bruges, and in many European stadiums I guess, it is forbidden to take flares, bengal fire... inside the stadium. Fans are searched on entering the ground. Although often some manage to get theirs past the gates.


----------



## masterpaul

In greece flares a part of every day life, it is up to the stadium architect to find the solution.


----------



## carlspannoosh

Perhaps stadiums in Greece should have very shallow stands, no roof and maybe the stands should be about 60 metres away from the pitch.


----------



## koolio

The English have a very simple yet effective solution ... don't let anyone enter the stadium with flares. Works quite well in my opinion. What good would it be if the best quality football in the league was blocked from view because of stupid flares and smoke bombs?


----------



## michał_

carlspannard said:


> Perhaps stadiums in Greece should have very shallow stands, no roof and maybe the stands should be about 60 metres away from the pitch.


Perhaprs you should stick to Islington. Of course- no stadium will ever be designed especially to cope with flares, there are way more important things. Which doesn't mean flares should be banned just because once in a blue moon they make the game stop for a minute. 

Football culture, in many aspects, is one of the thigns that make football unique among sports. Flares contribute to that. They are forbidden all across Europe, but the scope of application is different. In Poland penalties are pretty small, the ban isn't fully executed and thank God to that. Of course a lot of wise-thinking (at least in their opinion) people dream to make Ekstraklasa another Premiership. They even have the power and a new, more strict law is expected be introduced soon, but still I'm happy with League Comission's decision not to be harsh on "safe use" of pyrotechnics that make a seperate performance, appreciated by many people.


----------



## woozoo

I totally agree with michal.

Flares add to the game.


----------



## carlspannoosh

michał_;23323754 said:


> Perhaprs you should stick to Islington. Of course- no stadium will ever be designed especially to cope with flares, there are way more important things. Which doesn't mean flares should be banned just because once in a blue moon they make the game stop for a minute.


Perhaps you should just answer the question in the thread rather than be concerned about my geographical whearabouts. Either it is an issue or it isnt. I didnt start the thread and I didnt suggest it was an architectural issue. The poster directly above me did. I responded with a reply that offered the inevitable response to such a suggestion. Even if you fail to see the humour in my response i dont see why my whearabouts should influence the discussion.


----------



## Republica

i love flares, great for atmosphere, shame they are banned in the UK.

Along with standing terraces.


----------



## Patrick

unfortunately, there are way too many idiots who use the flares, so, I can understand why it's banned. not that you get me wrong, I usually love flares. but some don't know how to behave and throw them on the pitch or to the opponent's fans' stand, risking insults.


----------



## nyrmetros

I'd love to see flares at MLS games.


----------



## www.sercan.de

In Turkey it was a very big and important part in the stands.
2002/2003 TFF decided to ban it, but nobody listened to it.
After increasing the strafe penalty in 2004/2005 it "died"


----------



## trmather

woozoo said:


> I totally agree with michal.
> 
> Flares add to the game.


Yeah, they add to the annoyance the average fans feel towards the idiots who use them.

They add to ruining the game by having all the smoke drift over the pitch so you can't see whats happening.

And the add to the dangerous aspect of watching football with hooligan fans.


----------



## Basel_CH

Patrick said:


> sincere condolences to everyone involved. i guess in memoriam support will even be greater now.
> 
> but lifes go on, and i continue with a choreography by Stuttgart fans last weekend at their home game against local rival Karlsruher SC.


Hübsch, hübsch


----------



## rnz1903

Supporter Of Besiktas (çArşı)
Beşiktaş-Trabzonspor in Inonu Stadium Istanbul









Besiktas-Liverpool Champions League


















http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xz2pl_besiktas-fenerbahce-mactan-once-ucl_sport 

Çarşı Fans


----------



## Patrick

nice big flag


here are some pics from the Nürnberg - Duisburg game in the 2. Bundesliga, last Monday in Nürnberg.

both fangroups kept silent for the first 20 minutes of the game to protest against the planned kick-off times next season, to show how football could be in the future when the fans stay out of the stadiums due to early kick-off times (12:30 and 13:30 have been mentioned).

and after 20 minutes, they began their usual support (and somehow typical for Nürnberg, Duisburg scored just after the fans began to chant...)

pro 15:30









20 minutes of keeping silent for fan fair kick-off times









dead silence in the wide stadium, you're kick-off times are the reason! stop 12:30!









against modern football


----------



## Rohne

ah, confetti...

also confetti, also this season, but greater  :

http://www.uf97.de/galerie/0809/01berlin/02_06.jpg


----------



## cornelinho

Romania


----------



## Patrick

Rohne said:


> ah, confetti...
> 
> also confetti, also this season, but greater  :
> 
> http://www.uf97.de/galerie/0809/01berlin/02_06.jpg


i hope we can post some nice photos after next matchday, photos from mannheim. after all the stupid restrictions given by the host club...


----------



## Delmat




----------



## michał_

part of today's game, Wisla Krakow - Tottenham Hotspur.
For the first two minutes we behaved like English supporters :lol: Quite amuzing


----------



## Patrick

i hope the spurs' fans were chanting at that time at least 

reminds me a bit of a video i have seen about the boycot for 20 minutes in Nürnberg of which I posted just a few posts above. but i quite like the song after they begin to chant.


----------



## Basel_CH

michał_;26072526 said:


> part of today's game, Wisla Krakow - Tottenham Hotspur.
> For the first two minutes we behaved like English supporters :lol: Quite amuzing


Thats a fake or is that real?:lol:


----------



## tukker053

*fctwente*

Fc Twente 

Enschede





























Amstel Cup Final


----------



## goschio

Wow, I like it. Hoffenheim is the best German football club IMO.


----------



## Patrick

I don't like them.


----------



## Patrick

I already posted a headline about this club some posts ago. now some pictures of banners against Dietmar Hopp and TSG Hoffenheim from the last seasons. This team played in the 2nd or 3rd lowest league in the german league system 18 years ago. Due to the money of a single man, Dietmar Hopp, founder of software company SAP, this club now reached the 1. Bundesliga. This club is not liked by most fans, because they think it is unfair that such a village club (3000 inhabitants) receives that much money for nothing. The fans often express their opinions with banners and chants. Now, Hopp felt injured, and the president of the german football association Theo zwanziger announced to give fines to the clubs whose fans insult Dietmar Hopp. Strange: The son of Theo Zwanziger is director of the women's football section of Hoffenheim. And other people like Oliver Kahn or Uli Hoeness are always insulted by the opponent's fans every matchday, but they did not receive such a protection...

Ein reicher Mann ist oft nur ein armer Mann mit viel Geld.
_A rich man often is just a poor man with a lot of money._
SG Eintracht Frankfurt









Lieber Gladbach oder Mainz als Hoffenheim in Liga Eins!
_Rather Gladbach or Mainz than Hoffenheim in league one!_
1. FC Köln









Er allein wird geschützt vor Spott und Hohn, denn Hopp bezahlt den Lohn von Zwanzigers Sohn.
_He alone is protected against mockery and sneer, 'cause Hopp pays the salary of Zwanziger's son!_
Rot-Weiss Essen









Dass dich keiner leiden kann, stand wohl nicht im Business-Plan!
_That noone likes you was not in your business-plan!_
Fortuna Düsseldorf









Wir sagen's ganz salopp: Fick dich Hopp!
_We say it quite sloppy: **** you, Hopp!_
1. FC Köln









Keine Fans, nur Konsumenten! Zahlt Hopp euch Geld und fette Renten?
_No fans, only consumers! Does Hopp pay you money and fat benefits?_
VfL Osnabrück









Hopp, SAP, Hoffenheim - Eure Armut kotzt uns an - Verpisst euch aus unserem Sport!
_Hopp, SAP, Hoffenheim - Your poverty makes us sick - Piss off from our sport!_
Carl-Zeiss Jena









1899? 4 Ziffern machen noch keine Tradition! Geld zerstört die Fußballwelt! Fick dich, Hopp! Unser Leben, dein Hoppy! Der Mob hasst Hopp! Fußball ist kein Spielplatz für impotente Millionäre! Ihr macht unseren Sport kaputt! Fankultur statt Kommerz!
_1899? 4 Digits don't make traditions! Money destroys the football world! **** you, Hopp! Our life, your hoppy (hobby)! The mob hates Hopp! Football is not a playground fir impotent millionaires! Fan culture instead of commerce!_
1. FC Kaiserslautern









Säuberung der Fanszenen? Verpiss dich, Hopp!
_Cleaning of the fan scenes? Piss off, Hopp!_
Borussia Dortmund









1899? Gekaufte Tradition! Verpiss dich, Hopp, du Hurensohn!
_1899? Buyed tradition! Piss off, Hopp, you son of a bitch!_
Borussia Mönchengladbach









Fick dich, Hopp!
_**** you, Hopp!_
Alemannia Aachen









Geld regiert den DFB: Theo und Dietmar kaufen sich die Welt, wie es ihnen gefällt.
_Money rules the German football association: Theo and Dietmar buy the world like they want it._
1. FC Union Berlin









Man empfindet es oft als ungerecht, dass Menschen, die Stroh im Kopf haben, auch noch Geld wie Heu besitzen!
_It often feels injustice, that people who are as thick as two short planks, even have money to burn!_
SpVgg Greuther Fürth


----------



## Skycrap

The day before yesterday, pure emotions at Fc Twente - Stade Rennais. 
Steve McClaren and his men reaches the group-stages of the Uefa Cup:






Quotes at the beginning (from a big dutch newspaper):


"Truly impressive is the wall of people behind the goal in the expanded Twente stadium"

"The Grolsch Veste shook on its foundations"

"The fans sing and drum constantly behind the goal in Enschede, with a truly beautful, steep stand on which Twente legend Epi Drost is pictured in white seats in between all the red. The stand looks like a steep mountain occupied with singing and dancing people who practise their religion." (you gotta love that analogy if you're a Twente fan!)


----------



## michał_

Basel_CH said:


> Thats a fake or is that real?:lol:


As real as can be 

here you have how it ended after almost 2 minutes of "reading" (and the Yids used barely some 30 seconds of silence to sing...):







Patrick, thank so so soooo much for showing the crusade against Hopp!


----------



## Rohne

Dietmar Hopp, Dietmar Hopp. Wir scheißen auf dein Geld!
Wir machen aus der SAP den größten Puff der Welt.

etc...
:cheers:

Hope we will lose all points (only 3 up to now  ) because of our demonstration of 'sympathie' with this *********** and the little 'fire' in our block.

He's the beginning of the end of football as a sport.
Not a single Hooligan battle could harm this sport, but this person can and he does it. And that's why everybody who calls himself a football fan has to hate Hoppenheim.
Dietmar Hopp Hurensohn! F*** you!

Luckily, his stadium isn't finished yet, so our away game there today ... ooops yesterday ... took place in Mannheim.


----------



## ddannieel

Hoffenheim is village club which will stop existing once Hopp gets bored of it. Artificial clubs cannot survive and that's a fact. Proven many times in many leagues. Their new stadium will be left as very expensive monument to stupidity.


----------



## renco

Patrick said:


> I don't like them.


yeap


----------



## GNU

I dont have a problem with Hopp and Hoffenheim.
Hes spending some of his money so that the people in the region can enjoy some decent sports in a decent arena whereas other billionaires just sit on their money.


----------



## Boogie

No, I am not.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Boogie said:


> I do not know what is funny with these animals.


 You do realize that they were allowed to rip the stand apart since its going to be crashed after this match?


----------



## Boogie

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> You do realize that they were allowed to rip the stand apart since its going to be crashed after this match?


No, I do not know. I thought it was hooligans' freak like many others in Polish stadiums.


----------



## AUTO

They were alowed because there was a last game with this stand. It's a very old stand (the construction ended in 1930) and fans wanted to have souvenir from this stand. This stand is a part of history.


----------



## Boogie

You should write it in your previous post to comment photos.


----------



## michał_

Boogie said:


> No, I do not know. I thought it was hooligans' freak like many others in Polish stadiums.


Oh really... Then tell me wise guy how many other cases of such behaviour have you seen in "many other Polish stadiums"?

For those who wish to taste soem of the yesterday's action, here it goes:
http://www.wrzuta.pl/film/4TaWVdqpBc/legia_-_slask_-_ostatni_mecz_zylety
if only they were measuring the noise level...

Also, just as a hint, the capo leading Legia's support almost became a celebrity recently  He was just yesterday informed by the club that his all-time stadium ban is withdrawn. Legia previously tried to get rid of him by accusing him of using flares.


----------



## ØlandDK

Some pics from a nice BIF tifo in the end of Oct.


----------



## ØlandDK

And a trailer for a fan-DVD from last season:


----------



## Patrick

very nice tifo!


----------



## SIC

Someone said to post pics of MLS fans.
Heres an ok video, skip to the 2nd minute for the better bits.





If you squint really hard at the 2:55 you can see me at the away end waving a red flag.

Let me find some more from other teams.

this my favorite video, it's Chicago vs Toronto and each team has their hinchada/ultras/whatever you want to call them. I like the back and forth going on. I wish it was longer.






This is from the USL, American 2nd division. Portland Timbers.






Barra Brava, who paved the way for a lot of other groups in the US.




Barra Brave sitting in the middle of a tropical storm waiting for the game to be restarted past midnight

El Batallon for Houston Dynamo
It's a long video, skip to the middle to hear them in the stands





Theres other groups like with Toronto and Chivas....but I've spent enough time on this post.


----------



## JYDA

Beware the flying seat cushions!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?emb=0&...search?q=toronto+fc+first+goal&oq=toronto+fc+


----------



## ØlandDK

Thanks for the videos SIC! :yes:


----------



## michał_

Wisla Krakow - Lechia Gdansk, friendship match, first after 15 years.

north stand:









south stand:


----------



## ryebreadraz

New York Red Bulls fans in a bar watching their boys advance to the MLS Cup. The first minute or so is them watching the last minute of extra time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjvOz6QSCzk


----------



## GEwinnen

I like this video, it is from Uefa-Cup quarter-final 1998:
Schalke04 vs. Inter Milano


----------



## Patrick

^^ i bet we will get flooded by mediteranean or southamerican users to show you "real" pyro atmosphere 

but i wish these old times back. you have flares in a german upper league stadium and no one (especially the commentator or stadium announcer) cares about. today only in league 4 or lower...

of course not fireworks which can be shot (rockets, tracers) because too many fools misuse these...


----------



## T3amgeist

Dortmund fans in Wolfsburg :banana:

Video starts really at 0:55!


----------



## Maghreb010

GEwinnen said:


> I like this video, it is from Uefa-Cup quarter-final 1998:
> Schalke04 vs. Inter Milano


Then you should like this one of Feyenoord Rotterdam Vs. @jax.






Or this one, Raja CasablancaVs. Wydad Casablanca, the biggest derby in Africa between the two biggest clubs in Morocco:






During this derby the stadium is divided in a green side (Raja) and a red side (Wydad)

Latest match on 16-11-2008 ended in a 0-0:

Raja-fans:



















Wydad-fans on the other side:


----------



## nyrmetros

ryebreadraz said:


> New York Red Bulls fans in a bar watching their boys advance to the MLS Cup. The first minute or so is them watching the last minute of extra time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjvOz6QSCzk


I was at the bar. Incredible time.

Some more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSA6EfpC90w


----------



## 122347

*material taken to иo иame boys by the police
*


----------



## JmB & Co.

Well, they are the best Football fans of Argentina. Racing Club of Avellaneda s Fans. Racing is one of the 5 "giants" of the country. And its fans are considered to be the the most faithfull ones. They Always throw papers!!
COLOURS: white and sky-blue

Here, some pics of them











After the "welcome"


----------



## krzysiu_

Sponsor said:


>


10 mins of "lalalala" uke:


----------



## Kampflamm

ØlandDK said:


> From Bayern-Hoffenheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _from schieckeria-muenchen.de_
> 
> "12.08.06 Regionalliga: Ganze 28 Auswärtsfans. Und heute? Trendprodukt Hoffenheim?"
> 
> = "12.08.06 Regionalliga: Just 28 away fans. And today? Trendproduct Hoffenheim"
> 
> :lol:


Bayern fans making fun of other fans...now that is hilarious indeed. What did the T-Nutten have to say about this?


----------



## ØlandDK

What does that has to do with T-Mobile?


----------



## Kampflamm

Perhaps I should have put it differently. Poking fun at Hoffenheim for having more fans now that they're a successful Bundesliga club is kind of laughable and ironic when it's coming from Bayern fans.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Kampflamm said:


> Perhaps I should have put it differently. Poking fun at Hoffenheim for having more fans now that they're a successful Bundesliga club is kind if laughable when it's coming from Bayern fans.


 Indeed. Bayern = Hoffenheim.


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
In what way?



Kampflamm said:


> Perhaps I should have put it differently. Poking fun at Hoffenheim for having more fans now that they're a successful Bundesliga club is kind of laughable and ironic when it's coming from Bayern fans.


Bayern has build up their fan base during alot of years/decades and not after 1-2 seasons. It is just a funny fact posted by some fans - easy as that.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> In what way?


 Small, meaningless club that suddenly started to win trophies and which slowly turned into one big evil empire.


----------



## ØlandDK

Bayern is more than 100 years old - don't get your point? :dunno:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

ØlandDK said:


> Bayern is more than 100 years old - don't get your point? :dunno:


 So is Hoffenheim... does how old is some club determine how big it is? Bayern were nobodies pre '60ties. Oberliga club.


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
it build up a huge fanbase since...50 years...not 2...


----------



## Kampflamm

Hoffenheim's rise has been unprecedented...it's not surprising that their increase in support has been similarly meteoric.


----------



## Basel_CH

ØlandDK said:


> Bayern is more than 100 years old - don't get your point? :dunno:


Hoffenheim also, Bayern München ist just successful since 1960 or 1970, before, they were nothing worth.


----------



## ØlandDK

Basel_CH said:


> Hoffenheim also, Bayern München ist just successful since 1960 or 1970, before, they were nothing worth.


Before the Hitlers regime they also had succes. But there is nothing wrong in that the Bayern fans wrote on their banner - it's just a funny fact. Nobody can denie that.


----------



## Patrick

well, before the foundation of the Bundesliga, the Oberliga was the highest tier in the league system in Germany...Bayern first title was in 1932, the first DFB-Pokal aswell some years before the Bundesliga, in 1957. And TSG Hoffenheim has been founded in 1945. The first Hoffenheimer football club in 1920. Many supporters who usually loathe Bayern, celebrated Bayern's victory over Hoffenheim like an own victory. It's not that everybody loves Hoffenheim as the german media wants to tell us. But that's not the topic.

The topic is "football fan emotions and atmosphere".




support for Bayern's 2nd team, currently playing in the 3rd league.


----------



## Rohne

^^ Far better than the atmosphere in the rubber dinghy where their first team plays


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I don't get why everybody is bashing the Hoff. Is it envy? Jealousy? Why should they be ashamed of what they have achieved? It's a great little story and they deserve praise and recognition. Simple as that.


----------



## Patrick

Bahnsteig4 said:


> I don't get why everybody is bashing the Hoff. Is it envy? Jealousy? Why should they be ashamed of what they have achieved? It's a great little story and they deserve praise and recognition. Simple as that.


http://www.bundesligaforen.de/thread.php?threadid=15331


----------



## Kampflamm

When will they publish the second volume?


----------



## HOI




----------



## Alan_P20

*"LA REBEL"*

This is from *Mexico.*

Team: *Pumas UNAM*

"away" vs Club America, in the Azteca Stadium
















*"Goya, Goya, Cachun Cachun ra ra, Cachun Cachun ra ra goya, Universidad"*


----------



## Alan_P20

*MEXICO NATIONAL TEAM IN GERMANY 2006 *

*Cielito Lindo...*

"Ayyy Ayyy Ayyy canta y no llores, porque cantando se alegran, cielito lindo los corazones..."


----------



## Patrick

catchy sex pistols cover by fc united of manchester fans


----------



## Patrick

Hoffenheim visitors try to make a choreography (with a sponsor's flag...)


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Cup match in the Netherlands,
NAC Breda - FC Groningen


----------



## michał_

Jasiu. said:


> We don't have songs like this about Ronaldo, we sometimes chant players surname or nickname but that's all.


Maybe you don't, but the football world isn't restricted to Lech.  Even if you win the UEFA Cup which I would gladly see. Players are one of key elements of football and it's normal to honour the best ones with a chant...


----------



## staff

*Bröndby IF* (Copenhagen) vs. FC Copenhagen;


----------



## hunterfhc

Grêmio (Brazil) x Boca Juniors (Argentina) - Final Libertadores 2007




Geral do Grêmio


----------



## hunterfhc

Grêmio


----------



## Delmat

Check my sig :cheers:


----------



## Delmat

Split, Croatia

10,000 people waiting in lines, many of them spent all night (windy and very cold) in front of stadium waiting for 8,000 remaining tickets for derby Hajduk - Dinamo

5:30 AM (ticket boxes were opened at 9:30 AM)




































This is going to be the biggest derby in last 15 years :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Warchant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASuVIPnuOrM&feature=related


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Delmat said:


> Split, Croatia
> 
> 10,000 people waiting in lines, many of them spent all night (windy and very cold) in front of stadium waiting for 8,000 remaining tickets for derby Hajduk - Dinamo
> 
> 5:30 AM (ticket boxes were opened at 9:30 AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be the biggest derby in last 15 years :cheers:



You are gonna get hammered :lol:


----------



## Delmat

Like you hammered us in Zagreb? :lol:


----------



## ØlandDK

staff said:


> *Bröndby IF* (Copenhagen) vs. FC Copenhagen;


Hader FCK


----------



## en1044

www.sercan.de said:


> Warchant
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASuVIPnuOrM&feature=related


Stolen!


----------



## Kampflamm

Yup


----------



## www.sercan.de

en1044 said:


> Stolen!


Yes 

Since ~2000 we use it and everbody knows that its from the USA.
"Offical name" is like in the USA "warchant"

BTW very popular in Turkey
Sos Cagon from Argentina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxA5a3jscRc&feature=related


----------



## en1044

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes
> 
> Since ~2000 we use it and everbody knows that its from the USA.
> "Offical name" is like in the USA "warchant"
> 
> BTW very popular in Turkey
> Sos Cagon from Argentina
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxA5a3jscRc&feature=related


Its great that cultures like that can spread around the world...how else can Native American culture invade Turkish culture?


----------



## El Mariachi

the tomahawk chop is lame now because everybody ripped if off and it has become like the wave.


----------



## Ballota

Spaladium Arena, Split

Hanball WC - CRO-SWE

:master:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Football...

Ballota hno:



:lol:


----------



## xlchris

Today's match AJAX against FEYNOORD in the Amsterdam Arena;


----------



## Ballota

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Football...
> 
> Ballota hno:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Damn. I tought all sports fan emotions. :hammer: :my-bad:


----------



## Sponsor

*Paweł Brożek scores against Czech Republic* (Pol 2:1 Cze)


----------



## Red85

xlchrisij said:


> Today's match AJAX against FEYNOORD in the Amsterdam Arena;


2-0:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm

Karlsruher SC vs Eintracht Frankfurt:






Frankfurters... :|

LOLLER of the month:


----------



## Rohne

"Ausschreitungen"... 
Was a really nice day. Orange Kaos, amazing pyro show, and victory.
THIS is football how I love it!

A better video:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## Alemanniafan

I'll allways remember this here:





(translated:"The entire stadium is hopping... ole, ole...")

:banana:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## G.C.

BBB? Phffft... Gays ran away after wrecking a bar when the "owners"  showed up after the match in Belfast last year.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## Saentown

G.C. said:


> BBB? Phffft... Gays ran away after wrecking a bar when the "owners"  showed up after the match in Belfast last year.


BBB was the only one who showed up in Amsterdam.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## ImBoredNow

Oliver Kahns Farewell match in Kolkata, India, where Bayern Played local favorites Mohun Bagan, although in this match the only favorite was Oliver Kahn. Crowd Count: 120,000 Full capacity+some roof dwellers. Bayern are in red and Bagan are in Green, while Kahn is the goal keeper here.


----------



## Patrick

Rohne said:


> "Ausschreitungen"...
> Was a really nice day. Orange Kaos, amazing pyro show, and victory.
> THIS is football how I love it!
> 
> A better video:


what is the differences between wearing orange clothes and rosa scarves?


----------



## Alle

Kampflamm said:


> Karlsruher SC vs Eintracht Frankfurt:
> 
> LOLLER of the month:


Different supporterbases have a different perception on the idea of support and what a moderate level of it is. However at the same time it is obvious that say most French club supporters would never put up with this for a second. However, I suspect the majority of Middlesbrough's attendance is of a different opinion or this would not have happened. One should be able to accomodate so called "noisy" supporters as well though, but ultimately the members of different clubs are different and it is reflected in these kind of things around the club.



Did you read the statement on UEFA's website the other week, where they fined Feyenoord AND demanded that they... and I paraphrase



> must *eradicate* all their hardcore supporters


Now, Im not sure what they mean with hardcore supporters here, but it sounds like UEFA are trying to tell the clubs out there in the cities of Europe, participating in UEFA competitions, who is allowed to support them? I suspect though that it was just a bad formulation from UEFA, and they probably meant hooligans or such. Because surely they cant possibly be under the illusion that they are an authority to decide for the different clubs what kind of supporters they should have.

"Must eradicate your hardcore supporters...", such an arrogant, albeit probably just misphrased, statement. 

Not any issue with the work against hooliganism (altough I think the methods used in that issue are often flawed), but it is pretty surprising that a big association like UEFA would show such a lack of semantic rigorousity in their official statements.

To avoid just bashing UEFA here, Il add that I like their initative with the new Euroleague and the new rules for the UEFA coefficients which long-term will makes the scene for competitive football on the continental level more interesting, from the Euroleague and upwards.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

That Boro stuff gotta be fake, no one can be that dumb.


----------



## pedro_auriazul

en1044 said:


> pedro_auriazul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow over here too? Gosh you really are ignorant about this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Men what i wanna mean is that only the "barras" are the one who sing in the mexican stadiums...and nowadays is forbidden to access with a
> "trapo" is a kind of fabric with letters
Click to expand...


----------



## Aiwa

Polish Legia fans (hooligans) in Vilnius. 2 years ago intertoto second round Vilnius "Vetra" vs. Warsaw "Legia"


----------



## ØlandDK

Wonder what those idiots were trying to achieve...


----------



## pedro_auriazul

Im surprissed of this topic, i taked a lot to all the pages that this one have.

im amazed of indonesians fans...the others was the one that i expected.

europeans ultras have a great organization, and i think they spend a lot of money investing for matches.

This is of san luis fc; my team.

since 2 years ago the mexican football federation disallowed the chance to access of banners(copa libertadores is an exception).

the mexicans are not too much apassionated when we are talking about sports, they prefer to watch the game sitted in a bench consuming a pizza, beer or a soda...they dont wanna sing because the people think that they look as argentineans and they dont like them...and the supose that singing is not part of a mexican tradition by watching sports.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Aiwa said:


> Polish Legia fans (hooligans) in Vilnius. 2 years ago intertoto second round Vilnius "Vetra" vs. Warsaw "Legia"


 Its all fun. No one innocent ever got hurt in fan fight. They all know what they are getting them self into. Its tragedy if someone gets badly hurt in fight or riot, but its not like he wasn't asking for it. So why bother? Leave them have their fun.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those scenes like in Vilnius, is bad for the football hno:


----------



## Rohne

:bash:
Bosman and the weird salaries are bad for football, but not some hool fights. Let them just have their fun, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Timon91

Legia was kicked out of the Intertoto Cup for that, right?


----------



## ØlandDK

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Its all fun. No one innocent ever got hurt in fan fight. They all know what they are getting them self into. Its tragedy if someone gets badly hurt in fight or riot, but its not like he wasn't asking for it. So why bother? Leave them have their fun.


You think it's okay if some idiots run into the field during a match because they want to fight?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

ØlandDK said:


> You think it's okay if some idiots run into the field during a match because they want to fight?


 I was thinking more about hool fights in general. Whats the harm of it? They don't harm you...


----------



## ØlandDK

A society where it would be ok if people would just walk around and beat each other up isn't exatcly a place I would like to live. Doesn't matter if both parts find it ok.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

ØlandDK said:


> A society where it would be ok if people would *just walk around* and beat each other up isn't exatcly a place I would like to live. Doesn't matter if both parts find it ok.


 99% of football related riots are prearranged and planned. Why to use police resources and time on trying to stop group of idiots beating the shit out of eachother? It's just pointless... they will do it anyway.


----------



## Patrick

no problem if the hools groups have a meeting somewhere in the forest where nobody else is or so. 
problem if they meet in a city or stadium and destroy foreign properties and the possibilty that uninvolved bystanders can be hurt (bottle and stone throwing e.g.).


----------



## Nikodem

Timon91 said:


> Legia was kicked out of the Intertoto Cup for that, right?


Yep, we were sent off. That game was one of the steps to huge fans-management disagreement which last till today 

We (Legia fans) boyckot the management by not making screaming nor ultras. "Vilnius" became a simbol of that war. 
Its a pitty it lasts so long, but real ultras last forever and we will never surrender.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## Nikodem

/\ I remember your situation with Croatia Zagreb. It was changed by F. Tudjman, right? 

Fortunatelly Legia is still Legia, but we have differenet kind of problems here in Warsaw. But that's not a proper topic, if you or anyone is interested -> PM.

Back to topic - i wish Dinamo plays in Poland in EuroCups and there would be confrotnation between BBB and some polish fans.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## amidcars

Oh yeah. Ever had the joy of being champions 2005?

NO! Ah ha ha ha


----------



## Kampflamm

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> 99% of football related riots are prearranged and planned. Why to use police resources and time on trying to stop group of idiots beating the shit out of eachother? It's just pointless... they will do it anyway.


And who pays for the medical expenses?



> Back to topic - i wish Dinamo plays in Poland in EuroCups and there would be confrotnation between BBB and some polish fans.


Are you a football fan?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Kampflamm said:


> And who pays for the medical expenses?


Few bruises and few stitches cost lest than intervention of whole riot police unit.


----------



## carlspannoosh




----------



## michał_

Rohne said:


> :bash:
> Bosman and the weird salaries are bad for football, but not some hool fights. Let them just have their fun, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


As soon as they stop doing it in broad daylight inside stadiums, stopping games, causing numerous fines and restrictions, trouble to all - sure, nobody will mind...



SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Its all fun. *No one innocent ever got hurt in fan fight*. They all know what they are getting them self into. Its tragedy if someone gets badly hurt in fight or riot, but its not like he wasn't asking for it. So why bother? Leave them have their fun.


You serious?


----------



## Basel_CH

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> 99% of football related riots are prearranged and planned. Why to use police resources and time on trying to stop group of idiots beating the shit out of eachother? It's just pointless... they will do it anyway.


So long the hooligans still stay under and beating themself outside of the stadiums on a private green field, nobody would say anything.
The problems and issues are more around and inside the stadiums, and I don`t think that 99% of this incidents are planned, football is emotion, there are fans which provoke other ones and a main problem is also alcohol, which could make the supporters and situations unpredictable.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

dead link


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Alcohol is banned on French stadiums and, indeed, people drink before the game but there is not a lot of troubles except PSG-Marseille games.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Yesterday, Toulon Rugby Fans* (Stade Vélodrome, Marseille)


----------



## nyrmetros

carlspannoosh said:


>


nufc supporters are awesome


----------



## Outcaster

Some new photos from Russia 

Russia - Azerbaijan; _62,000_








Dinamo Moskva - FC Moskva; _8,000_








Kuban Krasnodar - Spartak Moskva; _28,000_
















Dinamo Moskva - FC Khimki; _10,523_








FC Rostov - Lokomotiv Moskva; _12,500_








Rubin Kazan - FC Moskva; _11,500_
























Amkar Perm - PFC CSKA Moskva; _17,800_
















FC Khimki - FC Rostov; _4,000_








Spartak Moskva - Spartak Nalchik; _17,500_








FC Moskva - Spartak Moskva; _9,600_
















PFC CSKA Moskva - Lokomotiv Moskva; _25,000_
















Zenit St.-Petersburg - Amkar Perm;


----------



## hingus2000

Wolves. We were promoted on Saturday. Mad scenes:

























The mad scenes at the final whistle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHX6OWSNAQM&feature=channel_page


----------



## Outcaster

*Россия*

FC Khimki - PFC CSKA Moskva; _7,500_
















Rubin Kazan - Dinamo Moskva; _15,100_
















Lokomotiv Moskva - Zenit St. Petersburg; _17,102_
































Spartak Moskva - Terek Grozny; 10,300


----------



## HOI

Seeing these pictures and videos just shows how shit the support is in England.


----------



## ronin(POA)

Libertadores Cup
Grêmio vs. Boyacá Chicó 
28 April 2009


----------



## Martin Ferraro

ARGENTINA
The best football fans in the whole world je (and the laudest!!!)

In Germany




















7FtWwHTIba8&feature[/youtube]

River





Boca









In JAPAN





Talleres


----------



## alex_zebe

Universitatea Cluj Napoca faces big problems at the moment, as they are in the second league, on the merge of falling into the third. There is no important sponsor, except for the city of Cluj Napoca, ergo no money...

Supporters lighting 16.000 candles on the now-demolished stadium, a symbol for the people who loved this club and passed away, a few months ago....


----------



## 122347

*FC Porto in rink hockey*























[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/QOfzlxs77qw[/flash]


----------



## Ecological

But how difficult is it nowadays for English fans to do anything? Police prevent anything that could remotely injure anybody. 

You're not allowed flag poles, your not allowed bottle tops on bottles etc etc. 

It really is very difficult to do anything in the UK. You must seek club permission first then they have to discuss it with the local authoritive parties, councils, police force etc. 

England went through this stage 30/40 years ago. Being the most developed football nation and a nation where we take everything to heart ... e.g slogans that must not abuse etc etc what are we suppose to do. Thats why we enjoy travelling away so much. 

No flags over the sponsors please chaps.

Stand and I'll chuck you out. 

Dont bang those chairs or your coming with me son. 

Just a few things i've heard from over-zealous stewards who have been trained by local constabularies. 

Yes im happy I dont bump into Millwall fans with knives or Aberdeen fans with shotguns anymore. Yes im happy I dont have Forest fans throwing darts at us and yes I am happy we dont have to play kiss chase around terraces with Villa fans chasing us down like dogs and wielding thier fists. 

However, I am fully against all-seater stadiums and I am fully against certain rules preventing English fans from having a chance of creating a colourful atmosphere. 

Still, The noise created is still phenominal and they have alot more fun then many other compatriots. After discussions with local police. Wolves were allowed flags on Sunday.


----------



## Ecological

And here is something just to clarify what I have just said.

This is how quickly times are changing. over 250,000 fans witnessed Wolves last parade in 2003. 



> Fans’ hopes of seeing Wolves celebrating promotion in an open-top bus parade – expected to have attracted up to 100,000 people – were dashed this afternoon by red tape.
> 
> The club said the risk of being sued was too high now that the onus of liability was on it rather than the council for any health and safety issues.
> 
> And, with players flying to Las Vegas on Thursday as a reward for winning promotion, time has run out.
> 
> *Club chief executive Jez Moxey said this afternoon: “Following lengthy discussions with the club’s safety advisory group, which includes representatives from Wolverhampton City Council, West Midlands Police and the other emergency services, it has been decided that there are too many health and safety issues to overcome in order to have a safe parade through the city within the short time span available.
> 
> 
> “Unfortunately, today’s society has an increasingly litigious bias and given all the information that was presented to us, we couldn’t take full responsibility as is required by legislation – ultimately we were not prepared to put fans at risk.”*
> 
> He said fans had already celebrated at the QPR match when the side clinched promotion, again at Barnsley when title was secured, and finally at Sunday’s trophy presentation, which was enjoyed by more than 28,000 at Molineux and another 5,000 at West Park.
> 
> The club also today confirmed there would be no civic reception either, saying Sunday’s presentation of a congratulatory scroll by city mayor Christine Mills took its place.
> 
> Mr Moxey added: “While it is unfortunate we are unable to add to the celebrations with the bus tour, we hope everyone understands the reasons behind the decision.”


----------



## Outcaster

*Russian Football Fans Week*



Dinamo Moskva - Kryliya Sovetov Samara; _8,924_
















Zenit St.-Petersburg - FC Khimki; _21,000_








Rubin Kazan - Spartak Moskva; _25,000_








































PFC CSKA Moskva - FC Rostov; _11,000_


----------



## HOI

Ecological said:


> But how difficult is it nowadays for English fans to do anything? Police prevent anything that could remotely injure anybody.
> 
> You're not allowed flag poles, your not allowed bottle tops on bottles etc etc.
> 
> It really is very difficult to do anything in the UK. You must seek club permission first then they have to discuss it with the local authoritive parties, councils, police force etc.
> 
> England went through this stage 30/40 years ago. Being the most developed football nation and a nation where we take everything to heart ... e.g slogans that must not abuse etc etc what are we suppose to do. Thats why we enjoy travelling away so much.
> 
> No flags over the sponsors please chaps.
> 
> Stand and I'll chuck you out.
> 
> Dont bang those chairs or your coming with me son.
> 
> Just a few things i've heard from over-zealous stewards who have been trained by local constabularies.
> 
> Yes im happy I dont bump into Millwall fans with knives or Aberdeen fans with shotguns anymore. Yes im happy I dont have Forest fans throwing darts at us and yes I am happy we dont have to play kiss chase around terraces with Villa fans chasing us down like dogs and wielding thier fists.
> 
> However, I am fully against all-seater stadiums and I am fully against certain rules preventing English fans from having a chance of creating a colourful atmosphere.
> 
> Still, The noise created is still phenominal and they have alot more fun then many other compatriots. After discussions with local police. Wolves were allowed flags on Sunday.


Exactly that. It's absolutely annoying. I love away games as our away support is 2nd to none in this country. Even these little backward places out in the sticks it's Police overkill for Leeds due to our reputation. On the way to the ground at Tranmere we stopped off at a few boozers as you do. Soon as we walked out of the door a Police van pulls up searches us, that happened three times on the short walk to the stadium.

I even got threatened with ejection from the stadium and a football banning order. For what? Yes, swearing... How the **** do they work that out. I'm sorry but when you played a shit as Leeds over the Christmas period and you're getting tonked by Tranmere and you've had a large amount of alcohol to numb the pain of watching third division football i'm obviously going to swear. Who doesn't at football?


----------



## Kampflamm




----------



## tritown

No, they're not allowed. You could search for mls fan code of conduct if you're curious about that.

And just because banners are not allowed in other US sports does not mean anything about MLS. They are allowed there.

Seattle's team:
[taken from internet]


----------



## ØlandDK

tritown said:


> No, they're not allowed. *You could search for mls fan code of conduct if you're curious about that.*


I was a little easier to ask for it here instead of searching for something you didn't knew existed.


----------



## tritown

Please don't misunderstand me. I was trying to be helpful and I didn't mean to come across as rude. Sometimes it's hard to do when you can't see faces or hear tones of voice. I was helping to narrow your search. I would have posted a link, but all I found was a pdf. Anyway, :cheers:


----------



## ØlandDK

hehe okay...I appreciate the info you gave... :yes:


----------



## 122347

SIC said:


> Chicago Fire - Section 8


I didn't expecte such a thing in USA... even the comentators in the video are happy with it. :cheers:


----------



## michał_

tritown said:


> Please don't misunderstand me. I was trying to be helpful and I didn't mean to come across as rude. Sometimes it's hard to do when you can't see faces or hear tones of voice. I was helping to narrow your search. I would have posted a link, but all I found was a pdf. Anyway, :cheers:


http://www.hillcrestroadblog.com/2009/04/mls-code-of-conduct.html

Is that it? If so, there's nothing directly regarding flares. Which is good, I think.


----------



## ScarryTO

Juventus


----------



## Patrick

i think, a little drum set fits well to chants 






by FSV Zwickau fans (5th tier of the german league system)


----------



## Patrick

nice swedish tifo!


----------



## Sponsor

great but too long in my opinion. Could be more impressive if chanting for about 15 seconds and louder.


----------



## brezo

*MŠK Žilina*

MŠK Žilina - Slovakia


----------



## pixel2008

The pictures of Juve fans look great!


----------



## 122347

:banana2: 

Porto fans with Boney M rytms


----------



## JmB & Co.

How do you do to put a youtube video into the post?


----------



## Patrick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnR6_S73Mqk is the url of the site containing the video

now use the youtube-tag (but without the spacebar)




[/php]

This is the final result of this:


----------



## Ayran




----------



## djwizard84

parcdesprinces said:


> indeed.. :lol::lol::lol:


actually in Mexico City the are not allowed :S


----------



## salaverryo

tritown said:


> No, they're not allowed. You could search for mls fan code of conduct if you're curious about that.


Well, apparently in Chicago yes, they are.


----------



## JmB & Co.

*Some of History:*
Well, this is one of the 27 historical classic clubs for the FIFA. We are talking about* RACING CLUB OF AVELLANEDA*, the first Argentine club to win the World Cup against Celtic, in 1967.
Racing Club, is the 3rd club of Argentina, after Boca Juniors and River Plate.

*The fans:*
Racing Club`s fans are called the *"Imperial guard". *They are considered to be one of the best supports of South America and the world. Racing is one of the clubs that *sell more tickets *in the country (2nd-3rd), even if the team goes bad. And they have the biggest flag in the world.

*Some videos and images . . . *







The fans entering to an away stadium . . .






*From inside . . . *








*Some pics . . . *









*After the "welcome"*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ All those toilet papers in goalposts is really annoying; it happens many times here in Greece too :bash:


----------



## nyrmetros

Any pics from USA in Philly?


----------



## Frnjchuga031




----------



## Frnjchuga031




----------



## 122347

*Grasshoppers (Switzerland) - Lech (Poland)*

:master:


----------



## Frnjchuga031




----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

costa said:


> *Grasshoppers (Switzerland) - Lech (Poland)*
> 
> :master:


Nice effort but when it comes to songs on "great escape" tune there are only 1 kings


----------



## FightBrunswick

edit


----------



## NMAISTER007

Dynamo Kiev fans (Ukraine)


----------



## KingmanIII

ØlandDK said:


> Cool. Alot better than what Chelski are used to at home I guess.
> 
> I like the color combination of Seattle. Who won the match?


Chelsea 2-0

Blues jumped on them early, exploiting a few defensive breakdowns in the box.

Seattle had numerous scoring opportunities in the second half but squandered them.


----------



## Ganis

KingmanIII said:


> Seattle Sounders FC vs. Chelsea FC international friendly, July 18, 2009
> 
> Not terribly many images in yet; more will start to appear in the coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you wouldn't mistake them for Gate 13, but what's brewing in Seattle is a big step in the right direction.


What were the Sounders fans chanting? I was trying to figure it out but could some seattle fan let me know what all the Sounders Chants are?


----------



## Turnovec

40,000 Sing The Bulgarian National Anthem - Bulgaria - Ireland 1:1, 6 June 2009.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

costa said:


> *Grasshoppers (Switzerland) - Lech (Poland)*
> 
> :master:


one of the best fans in Poland :cheers:


----------



## Tunasa

Ganis said:


> What were the Sounders fans chanting? I was trying to figure it out but could some seattle fan let me know what all the Sounders Chants are?


Lets Go Sounders!! clap clap clap.....
Go Sounders Gooooo oouo oouo repeat...
Seattle !!! (South Corner where the hardcore fans seated) Sounders!!! (rest of stadium)
And couple more.....


----------



## NMAISTER007

Wow, that image is so bright that it kinda looks fake  But still its awesome


----------



## Alemanniafan

Today in the last match of the old Tivoli a 57 year old tradition has been revived. The legendary "Streichholzparade" ,roughly translated: "parade of matches" (and lighters). The first time this was done in the old Tivoli was 57 years ago on the inauguration match of the floodlights, which were the brightest in germany and among the brightest in europe backt at that time and are still in use today. 
The flooglights were turned off after the match and everybody held up their firelighter and matches.
Here's a historic 57 yeras old picture from www.alemannia-aachen.de 
(sadly I can only insert the tiny version here somehow):









Today after the last match in the old Tivoli the club arranged a revival of this old tradition. Thanks to the firefighters who allowed this as an exception.

Here are the pictures of the rivival of the streichholzparade from today evening: 
(as it often is with photos in the evening, the sky was quite a bit darker in real life than it looks on these pictures)

Official photos from the club (www.alemania-aachen.de):













































and a few pictures from a fan site (www.mayener-alemannen.de)



























As mentioned it was an exception and took the club a lot of argueing to convice the firefighters, police and whatever security related officials to allow this exception. It wasn't possible earlier during an official league match either, it only worked in this friendly game against Werder Bremen. It was really nice so I'd like to pst a big thanks' to al those officials who allowed this exception to revive that old historic and legendary event in this 81 years old stadium for this one last time.


----------



## Codenine

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> Who have better fans in the UK?


Depends what you mean by better fans. 

If you mean more biggoted, sectarian and vile then there doesn't get much better that the Tic.


----------



## NMAISTER007

The guy on the very right has a funny face impression :lol:


----------



## nyrmetros

Any more pics or vids from Seattle? Someone told me that at the Seattle - DC game the entire crowd was standing and singing for 90 minutes.


----------



## alex_zebe

Banner at the Universitatea Craiova - Dinamo Bucharest match. Dinamo owners always say they are preparing themselves for Champions League, but never get to play there.










Translation: "Google: Dinamo in Champions League - did not match any documents."


----------



## JmB & Co.

Look at the "avalanche" of people at the first goal. Its AWSOME.


----------



## nyrmetros

must be an amazing feeling to be crushed like that.


----------



## JmB & Co.

nyrmetros said:


> must be an amazing feeling to be crushed like that.


I dont think so :lol:
Not all people in South America like to be stand and crushed in that way.
I personally like to see and feel this kind of "situations" from a comfortable seat at a lateral stand.


----------



## KingmanIII

JmB & Co. said:


> Look at the "avalanche" of people at the first goal. Its AWSOME.


goalie was far too aggressive there IMO...didn't give himself enough time to react


----------



## jeisonpaixa

Well here is a little look at the fans (REXIXTENXIA NORTE) of my team Independiente Medellin (DIM) of Colombia


----------



## bajanssen

1st round in the dutch league. After more than 30 minutes in the second half playing 10 against 11 with a score 2-1 one of our defenders, a local boy, scorend the 3-1 and securing the game for my favourites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOrzDsN4jA4


----------



## konradccc

*Wisla fans*

Old
Wisła Kraków ultras vs LKS Lodź in 2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGIE9pmmlFc


----------



## tritown

JmB & Co. said:


> Look at the "avalanche" of people at the first goal. Its AWSOME.


Wow! I love it! It's like a waterfall! It's amazing how some groups of people can actually do this without incident!


----------



## D.D.

i Really like the sounders fan base, they are so unique within the MLS... cheers for them...

btw, i love their jersey too, is very nice looking, and i'm contemplating on buying one


----------



## KingmanIII

D.D. said:


> i Really like the sounders fan base, they are so unique within the MLS... cheers for them...
> 
> btw, i love their jersey too, is very nice looking, and i'm contemplating on buying one


Knock yourself out!


----------



## Ayran

*ŠK Slovan Bratislava vs. Olympiakos Pireus*


----------



## D.D.

KingmanIII said:


> Knock yourself out!


Thanks, but i have seen cheaper jerseys lol...


----------



## delija90

Red Star fans - DELIJE:







...and so much more


----------



## Pimpmaster

KingmanIII said:


> Seattle Sounders FC vs. Chelsea FC international friendly, July 18, 2009
> 
> Not terribly many images in yet; more will start to appear in the coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you wouldn't mistake them for Gate 13, but what's brewing in Seattle is a big step in the right direction.


how much does this stadium hold??


----------



## limerickguy

according to world stadiums it can hold 67,000


----------



## Wezza

It's certainly quirky looking. What is the idea of that funny looking triangular shaped stand up one end?


----------



## KingmanIII

Wezza said:


> It's certainly quirky looking. What is the idea of that funny looking triangular shaped stand up one end?


That's the Hawk's Nest, where the Seattle Seahawks' rowdiest fans sit.


----------



## Outcaster

Russian reports return! :banana:
CSKA Moskva - Spartak Moskva - _70,000_








































































Zenit St. Petersburg - Rubin Kazan - _21,000_








































Lokomotiv Moskva - Dinamo Moskva - _15,521_








































Kryliya Sovetov Samara - Saturn Moscow Region - _15,100_
















Spartak Moskva - Kuban Krasnodar - _12,000_








FC Khimki - Dinamo Moskva - _7,000_








Saturn Moscow Region - Zenit St. Petersburg - _12,300_
















Amkar Perm - Kryliya Sovetov Samara - _10,000_
















Rubin Kazan - CSKA Moskva - _23,000_
































Terek Grozny - Zenit St. Petersburg - _10,100_


----------



## tritown

D.D. said:


> Thanks, but i have seen cheaper jerseys lol...


You probably have; jerseys aren't cheap. I have the blue replica jersey. It was 70 and it looks really good!

Anyway, since we're in the emotions thread, here's a shot from Seattle v Chicago. Chicago brought a good amount of fans, considering this is MLS and Chicago is a looong ways away, but note that some of them are Timbers fans in disguise:nuts:, but it still looks good :cheers:






(lol my first youtube embed:banana2


----------



## duval

SK Slavia Prague
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry10CS6eSLs&feature=channel_page


----------



## SIC

Fans celebrating their team winning the NCAA (College) Championship in California.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml8fRjDn5eM


----------



## fanUltras

*Asian football fans*:
















CHINA:

Beijing Guoan









Guangzhou Pharmaceutical









Shanxi









more China photos & videos: http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=12903

INDONESIA:

PSS Sleman









Persebaya Surabaya









Arema Malang









Persib Bandung









Inodnesian supporters: http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=6696&st=66

PARAGUAY:

Cerro Porteno 









Olimpia Asunción









Club Sportivo Luqueno









more: http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=13145

ECUADOR:

Sociedad Deportivo Quito









Liga Quito









more: http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=13119


----------



## jeisonpaixa

DEPORTIVO INDEPENDIENTE MEDELLIN (DIM), COLOMBIA


----------



## hardcore grunn

Whats the name of the first song in the next video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBCk_OesIwY


----------



## fanUltras

Nacional Montevideo (Uru)






Arema (Indonesia)







Crvena Zvezda derby 2009






Alianza Lima (Peru)










Club Universitario Deportes (Peru)



















Club Union Huaral (Peru)










Sporting Cristal (Peru)










Club Cienciano (Peru)










Deportivo Municipal (Peru)










Penarol (Uruguay)










Liverpool (Uruguay)










Caracas FC (Venezuela)










Esperance Sportive de Tunis (Tunisia)










CSS Sfaxien (Tunisia)










CS Hammam-Lif (Tunisia)









Egypt - Algeria (trailer)






Egypt vs Algeria























































Russia - Slovenia










Finland National Team










Ruch Chorzów – Górnik Zabrze (derby 2009) Poland






Flamengo Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)


----------



## O Natalense

hardcore grunn said:


> Whats the name of the first song in the next video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBCk_OesIwY


Resposta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfrPrN1L_s


----------



## hardcore grunn

Thats the second song, I mean the first...


----------



## DIF1891

Djurgårdens IF, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Gurrajas

^^

No other team in scandinave produce such amazing tifos, time after time!

I am not being biased


----------



## smoo0okie

Gurrajas said:


> ^^
> 
> No other team in scandinave produce such amazing tifos, time after time!
> 
> I am not being biased


Except AIK who produce much more interesting tifo's. :cheers:


----------



## delija90

Red star fans - Delije - 137 derbi





3:34 :cheers:


----------



## Gurrajas

smoo0okie said:


> Except AIK who produce much more interesting tifo's. :cheers:


I'm sorry but i can't agree. You had better tifos this year, I'll give you that, but 2002-2008 were blue years  Time for heroes was good though, you should post it :cheers:


----------



## lpioe

JYDA said:


> You can file this one under fan/commentator emotions. Honduras needed the United States to get at least a draw against Costa Rica last night to get to the world cup. The yanks equalized off a corner on virtually the last kick of the game in the 5th minute of injury time to send Honduras to their first world cup since 1982. Here was the radio commentary from Honduras. This is priceless!


I love this!

Here are a few from the CL semifinal last season when Barça qualified in injury time for the final.
Radio MD:




RAC1:





And a "compilation" with about 5 different stations:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e3AJy8r8S4


Anyone knows more such clips when commentators show real fan emotions?


----------



## Sponsor

^^Dariusz Szpakowski (POL)

Portugal 2:2 Poland (2007)

0:1





2:2





Personally I don't like those brasilian-style gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo[30 s.]oooooooooooooooooooooooollll shouting. Not so original as many comenatators do this.


----------



## Walbanger

Australian Football moves too fast for fans to coordinate mass chanting. The only time you will hear it is when the result is a for gone conculsion, and it's rarely anything witty but just chanting of the clubs name, mascot or club song.




The West Coast Eagles beat the Sydney Swans 85 to 84. First 1 point victory in a GF since 1966. The last few seconds of the clip you can hear West Coast's horrible club song.


----------



## LS Design

LA BOMBONERA, BOCA JUNIORS, ARGENTINA


----------



## Kampflamm

Looking forward to the 2014 world cup. :banana:























































Can't give up now!


----------



## Walbanger

^ Thats horrible. What happened?


----------



## LS Design




----------



## parcdesprinces

No fights, just a big game :hilarious  (for the PSG of the 3rd millennium playing the former UEFA CUP  (08/09))....I saw soooo much better ......


----------



## Wezza

Walbanger said:


> ^ Thats horrible. What happened?


Coritiba were relegated & the fans went nuts.


----------



## fanUltras

AS Roma vs --










Panathinaikos



















Poland  

*Zagłębie Lubin* - Piast Gliwice



















*Polonia Bytom* - Śląsk Worcław




























Korona Kielce vs --



















Jagiellonia Białystok










Netherlands

*Ajax *- Juventus 




























*SC Heerenveen*-Ajax




























*Fc Twente* - Weder Bremen










*Feyenoord *- ADO


----------



## Patrick

*Bayern München* - Hamburger SV









*Karlsruher SC* - 1. FC Kaiserslautern 









*Dynamo Dresden* - Rot-Weiß Erfurt









FC St. Pauli - *Alemannia Aachen*


----------



## JmB & Co.

Racing Club of Avellaneda

Listen this song!!


----------



## Kevin_01

Some pics FRANCE :


----------



## fanUltras

*Victory Melbourne* - FC Sydney










Israel 02.2010.

*Maccabi Tel Aviv* - Hapoel Petach Tikva 


























*Hapoel Tel Aviv* - Beitar Jerusalem 


























Hapoel Tel Aviv - *Beitar Jerusalem* 










*Beitar Jerusalem* - Bnei Sakhnin 


















*Hapoel Beer Sheva *- Hapoel Raanana 










*Maccabi Haifa* - Hapoel Raanana


















*Beitar Jerusalem* - Maccabi Haifa


























*Maccabi Tel Aviv* - Hapoel Tel Aviv 










Hapoel










Africa 

National team...

*Ghana*





































*Cameroon*



















*Gabon*










*Kenya*



















*Nigeria*



















*South Africa*










*Senegal*



















*Togo*


----------



## plph56

I can't wait for the World Cup to start.


----------



## Lord'paulistinha

The fat guy vs boca juniors fans :lol:


----------



## FIRMAns

*VOJVODINA*

VOJVODINA NOVI SAD


----------



## Martin Ferraro

Argentina...
Los hinchas más pasionales del mundo.

Club Atlético Talleres (3er categoría)


----------



## MicroX

JmB & Co. said:


> Racing Club of Avellaneda
> 
> Listen this song!!


Are they saying ¿Ya vas a ver?


Lord'paulistinha said:


> The fat guy vs boca juniors fans :lol:


LMFAO! 5 STARS. Though I had to feel sorry for the fat guy.


----------



## Martin Ferraro

Microx... they are saying...

"En el este y el oeste
en el norte y en el sur
brillará blanca y celeste
la Academia, Racing Club
LA ACADEEEE
LA ACADEEEE"


----------



## fanUltras

Poland
1. liga. 6-7/03/2010 

GKS KATOWICE - GÓRNIK ZABRZE



























































































































*ŁKS Łódź *- Widzew Łódź 



























































































Widzew - incognito  



















*Podbeskidzie Bielsko-Biała* - Pogoń Szczecin










*KSZO *- Stal Stalowa Wola










Guatemala

*CSD Comunicaciones de Guatemala (Cremas)*























































Xelaju MC






Panama

*San Francisco FC*




























Slovakia

*Slovan Bratislava* 

































Belgium

*R Charleroi SC* - RSC Anderlecht










Bulgaria

Beroe - *CSKA Sofia*


----------



## fanUltras

_Barras Bravas

Colombia_ 

http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=13135


----------



## Sena_KG

*Red Devils Kragujevac*
































































































By Zoran Petrovic


----------



## MS20

Incredible how much that looks like a young Inzaghi


----------



## Dzigmud

bravo Sena!


----------



## Plumber73

Where are all the women?


----------



## fanUltras

Persebaya











Persis Solo



















































Arema






INDONESIA:
If anything, this is one of the most widely claimed fighting between supporters of league football. Exaggerated sense of fanaticism which is sometimes very negative impact. Even Franz Beckenbauer was to shock after seeing the video fight supporter Indonesia. He said that Indonesia is one country that has a loyal supporter. And it proved with the high average density of the stadium in Indonesia could reach 96%. Fanatical supporter base is Malang , Bandung, Surabaya, Jakarta.


----------



## citizensmith

I like this one from *Juventus* v Ajax


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
What's so special about it?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Stunning choreography !!!

Here is the video:


----------



## thun

Patrick said:


>


Just great!


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

*Friendly match between Adana Demirspor and Livorno*

















Adana Demirspor is playing in the 3rd League.


----------



## Buffalo

how great is the draft? emotion at its finest.


----------



## El Mariachi

Buffalo said:


> how great is the draft? emotion at its finest.


don't even bother trying to tell them that. They only like soccer and hate America. :lol:


----------



## unsealed

El Mariachi said:


> don't even bother trying to tell them that. They only like soccer and hate America. :lol:


why? because they are jealous?


----------



## Kampflamm

Women's Indoor Hockey Fan Emotions!














































Water Polo!


----------



## Max BGF

Any pics from orgiastic celebrating Fulham-Fans?


----------



## fanUltras

Fulham? 

PARAGUAY
Club Guarani 



















more barras Paraguay:
http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=13145

BOLIVIA
The Strongest La Paz



















Bolivar La Paz





more: http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=13293

CHILE Derby Santiago. 25/04/2010
Colo Colo - Universidad de Chile

































ARGENTINA Huracan - *Independiente*















*Godoy Cruz* - Lanus






23/04/2010
*Godoy Cruz* - Chacarita Juniors 




























PERU 03/04/2010 Lima - *Alianza* vs Universitario




























28/04/2010. Venezuelan clasico.
Caracas FC - Deportivo Tachira. 






POLAND *Ruch Chorzów* - Polonia Bytom



















Polonia










*Zagłębie Lubin* - Śląsk Wrocław


----------



## FIRMAns

*South America*

I very like this forum because it is one of rare forums of South Americas football fans


----------



## Marin Mostar

This is an away game and regional derby.
Performance from Ultras Zrinjski-Mostar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AXdgmqN4Fc&feature=related


----------



## Patrick

some pics from the last two weeks

*SV Babelsberg* - Chemnitzer FC









*Hamburger SV* - Fulham FC









*Werder Bremen* - 1. FC Köln









*VfL Osnabrück* - Holstein Kiel









*Eintracht Frankfurt* - TSG Hoffenheim









*VfB Stuttgart* - FSV Mainz

















*FC Augsburg* - 1860 München









*1. FC Saarbrücken* - Düsseldorf II









Greuther Fürth - *FC St. Pauli*


----------



## ØlandDK

Brøndby:
"Why does everything has to be so grey and boring"..."when it can be so colorful and beautiful"


----------



## Plevc

Patrick said:


> *VfB Stuttgart* - FSV Mainz


Do the Stuttgart fans oppose the renovation or am I just understanding their message wrongly (I mean that about the old Neckar-Stadion and Heimat thing)?


----------



## Larsmann

What the Stuttgart Supporters espacially the "Commando Canstatt" try to say is, that they are against the selling of tradition in the modern Football Times. The "Heimat Neckarstadion" thing mean that they want back the old name of there stadium(Neckarstadion) and don´t want to sell every tribune name espacially the name of there homebase the "Cannstatter Kurve". They oppose names like "enbw tribune" or other sponsor names for the stands.


----------



## Plevc

Larsmann said:


> What the Stuttgart Supporters espacially the "Commando Canstatt" try to say is, that they are against the selling of tradition in the modern Football Times. The "Heimat Neckarstadion" thing mean that they want back the old name of there stadium(Neckarstadion) and don´t want to sell every tribune name espacially the name of there homebase the "Cannstatter Kurve". They oppose names like "enbw tribune" or other sponsor names for the stands.


Danke


----------



## Gran Kanarya

01/05/2010 FENERBAHCE-ESKISEHIR


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqf8yAmiNC0


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

This is how Anakaragücü Fans greeted Vassel at the Airport:


----------



## koolio

LMAO hahaha ... Darrius Vassal was greeted like that haha ... Turkish fans are funny.


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

koolio said:


> LMAO hahaha ... Darrius Vassal was greeted like that haha ... Turkish fans are funny.


So imagine what happens when big names arrive.

Fenerbahce-Galatasaray Derby


----------



## Lord'paulistinha




----------



## 122347

Emotion not only in football, but in basketball too







m))


----------



## fanUltras

*Chilean ultras - hinchas*
(26 clubs)

http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=14102 









































































Argentina
Huracán - *Argentinos Juniors* (CHAMPIONS) 










Fans celebration
Inter Milan, Italy









Bursaspor, Turkey









Olympique Marseille, France









Benfica Lisbon, Portugal


















Spampdoria Genua, Italy









Barcelona, Spain









FC Basel, Switzerland


----------



## realmadridtickets

I think great football fans and football lovers  :cheers:


----------



## eagle in sky




----------



## DIICOT

Ujpest - Steaua Bucharest


----------



## fanUltras

Indonesia 

*Persija - Arema* 
oficial attendance: 85 000. (unofficial - over 120 000). 

































Argentina
Huracan - *San Lorenzo* (Apretura 2009) :banana::cheers: !!! 





*Estudiantes* - Rosario Central 




























Poland

*GKS Katowice*-Sandecja Nowy Sacz




























*Widzew Lodz*-Gornik Zabrze



















Italy
CESENA-Modena



















CREMONESE-Arezzo










PESCARA-Reggiana










CATANZARO-Barletta



















LECCE-Sassuolo










PAGANESE-Viareggio



















GUBBIO-Fano










Egypt 

Ahly - ZAMALEK
































































Ahly




























Morocco

*AS FAR* vs RAJA 










Switzerland

*FC Basel* - Neuchâtel Xamax





























*Young Boys *- FC Basel 



















Norway

*Brann* - Lillestrøm










Denmark
Aalborg BK 125 years anniversary


----------



## Kevin_01

*2009/2010*

*Olympique de Marseille* 


























































*Saint Etienne*


----------



## RafaelFIEL

Edit


----------



## RafaelFIEL

Corinthians Fans - Brasil


----------



## ØlandDK

Trailer for the 09/10 Brøndby IF season


----------



## carlspannoosh

The World Cup could have done with a bit more of this and less of the Vuvuzela.


----------



## fanUltras

*Polish ultras 2009/10*






P O L A N D :cheers:


----------



## MNorthStar

*Football is the game of the future in the US*

Portland vs. Seattle in the US Open Cup.

http://vimeo.com/13000581

This will be a great rivalry when Portland joins the MLS next year.


----------



## MNorthStar

*More from the U.S.*

A sample of fan support from MLS. These groups continue to grow every year.

Seattle




































Portland













































Columbus



























Chicago



























Chicago fans @ New York









Los Angeles


















Chivas USA (the 2nd team in Los Angeles)









New York



























DC


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
Looks really good! What do the fas from the traditional US-sports think about the so called "soccer"fans?


Lately there has been done some new art under one of the stand at the Brøndby stadium:


----------



## Martin Ferraro




----------



## eagle in sky




----------



## ØlandDK

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1905/62665f61685f63616261516.jpg
It's not dolphins but pilot whales that a slaughtered at the Faroe Islands...


----------



## MNorthStar

Seattle


----------



## Kevin_01

Saint Etienne 3-1 Lens


----------



## ØlandDK

Brøndby lost against Sporting in the EL quali but the fans once against did a great job:


----------



## Cande.cuerva

*SAN LORENZO DE ALMAGRO*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfSDw2YZT-k



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liTRIMHU9Ac&translated=1



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X02CDb8JBbc


----------



## Patrick

Mönchengladbach versus Nuremberg









Duisburg versus Ingolstadt









Karlsruhe versus Aachen









Frankfurt versus Hamburg









Kaiserslautern versus Munich









Osnabrück versus Duisburg









Union Berlin versus Fürth









Hertha Berlin in Pfullendorf


----------



## lwa

Scotland:


























Rangers:
[img]http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQzQ2AtK4tv1u7fsUS-

















Biarritz Olympique Pays Basque:

















Perpignan:









Munster & Leinster:


----------



## MNorthStar

Montreal (will be joining MLS in 2012)


----------



## fanUltras

POLISH CUP

Zawisza Bydgoszcz - Widzew Łódź
























*Górnik Zabrze*-Ruch Chorzów




























*AIK*-Malmö





































Recopa Sudamericana

*LDU Quito* - Estudiantes


----------



## fanUltras

POLISH SUPPORTERS 

Widzew Łódź - Polonia Warszawa - waka waka 






FC Zurich - St.Gallen

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/match-reports/146-fc-zuerich-stgallen.html 

HUNGARY
MTK-*ÚJPEST*










*Ferencváros*-Kispest










USA - CHICAGO vs Red Bull



















SEATTLE - Chicago


----------



## Mokumboy

I dont know of this was already posted but here are AFC Ajax fans at the funeral of Bob at the trainingscomplex of Ajax. The stand you see is now called the Bob Haarms tribune. There were thousends of Ajax supporters at this funeral. The Ajax supporters wanted to give Haarms a statue and decided to collect money. The € 65.000,- is there now and the statue is now being made.

Here are some pictures of the funeral: 








The new named stand 

































For more pictures look at
- http://www.ajaxfotoside.net/0809thuis/haarms/haarms.html
- http://www.vak410.nl/main/?p=2809#more-2809
for a movie look at
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvLwAFpuW4w

Sorry for my bad english by the way


----------



## Mokumboy

P.S.
The stand was named after Haarms at the funeral. The impressive funeral is not unique here in Amsterdam. For example Sjaak Wolfs had also a impressive funeral. Haarms was an old player and assistant manager and Wolfs was the person who take care about the material. The two both were legends.


----------



## Mokumboy

Some pictures does'nt work here one of my own and of the ajaxfotoside:
















The new named stand


----------



## nyrmetros

Portland Timbers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce0-lcT8doA


----------



## fanUltras

Recopa Sudamericana 2010.

25/08/2010

Liga Quito (ECU) - Estudiantes La Plata (ARG)
att.30.000

pyroshow! 




































































8/09/2010

Estudiantes La Plata - LDU Quito 
att.24.000










































































Brazilian championship
4th division
SANTA CRUZ X GUARANY-CE










Boca Juniors-San Lorenzo














































Vélez Sársfield-River Plate


----------



## fanUltras

Sivasspor - Fenerbahçe










Portland - Puerto Rico

http://www.soccercityusa.com/timbers/pano-pr090210-4000.jpg 

APOEL - Getafe










PSV-AZ


----------



## MNorthStar

CHICAGO (Section 8 Chicago)


















PORTLAND (Timbers Army)



























MONTREAL (Ultras Montreal)


----------



## Kevin_01

Canada and US growing


----------



## AUTO

Legia 2:1 Cracovia


----------



## fanUltras

*Jagiellonia Bialystok*-Wisła Krakow











*Hajduk Split*-Dinamo Zagreb




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/torcidaorg/sets/72157624810698311/show/

*Rapid *- Austria





































*Újpest* - Ferencváros



















Ferencváros










*AC Milan* - Lecce










Cesena - *Milan*


----------



## NesC

Small crowd, big emotions. Djurgårdens IF - Örebro SK (Sweden)


----------



## Delmat




----------



## fanUltras

COPA SUDAMERICANA
*Emelec (Ecuador)* - Avai (Bra) 




























San Martin (Peru) - *Emelec*










CHILE, *Colo Colo* - U. Catolica



















Romania, *Dinamo*-Steaua










Steaua










Cyprus

APOLLON - APOEL



















Switzerland
NE Xamax - St.Gallen










Austria Austria Vienne - Sturm Graz



















Poland 

Widzew - Legia
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/190-photo-widzew-legia-16102010.html


----------



## Patrick

*1. FC Köln* - Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Rohne

1.FC Kaiserslautern - *SG Eintracht Frankfurt*

the announcement














on the way



























inside the stadium









































more pics:
http://www.uf97.de/index.php?seite=...011&kat=Profis&spieltag=8&foto=01.jpg#galerie
http://www.fck-fotopage.de/galerie/saison201011/spieltage/08gegenfrankfurt


----------



## chrisbramley85

wow i must say Rohne, all those identical scarves look damn good!! some amazing pics on this thread. gotta say Anfield on a champions league night is something to behold even only on the tv!!

i dont have any pictures (and its nothing in comparison to a lot of these pics on here) BUT seeing 15,000 dagenham fans in wembley for the play off final was out of this world!! 

15,000 dagenham fans singing 'GARY HILLS RED AND WHITE ARMY!!!' is something ill remember for the rest of my life!!


----------



## chrisbramley85

*How emotional did you get??*

OK... now i know this thread isnt STRICTLY about stadiums per se BUT carrying on from the football fan emotions thread i thought id try this one as whatever sport you love you can get involved.

how emotional have you got at a sporting event???

ive cried a few times at football matches.

first time was when dagenham lost the Conference play off final to doncaster, the season after we was robbed of league status by boston. trecked up to stoke to loose in extra time and be goaded by doncaster fans who invaded the pitch (doncaster fans who never ever got over the fact that they got relegated from the league, as they always thought they were 'too big' for that to happen to them). the coach ride home was the longest, quietest four hours of my life.

and the last time was when Dagenham won the league two play off final against Rotherham at Wembley last season. i missed getting to see them win promotion to league two as my dippy ex girlfriend booked a holiday to Jamaica on the same day as the final game of the season (as Daggers lifted the trophy i was somewhere over the atlantic) so being at wembley to see them win at last (i saw them lose the FA trophy final there to Woking at the old wembley in '97 when i was 12) was possibly the best feeling ive ever had.

an amazing game, end to end stuff, as good a game as ive ever seen, we took the lead, they equalised, same happened again, then we went infront and held on for 4 minutes stoppage time, and when the final whistle went i am man enough to say i broke down and hugged my girlfriend (this one knows not to book holidays during the football season, what a treasure haha!!) and my mates and my dad.

seeing dagenham go from merging with redbridge forest in 1992, get relegated from the Conference and slowly but surely work our way back up, always having less money to spend than other clubs is such a good feeling and im so proud to be a dagenham fan as that club has more hear6t and soul than any club in the country bar NONE!!!

so yeah, thats my experiences of getting overly emotional at football lets hear yours!!

if you have pictures, put them up, and if you see funny pictures, sad pictures, any kind of picture of over emotional people at sporting events (whether it be fan or player or manager, hell even ball boy) then put em up!!


----------



## Will737

Was in the Melbourne CBD for about 10 hours after the '09 AFL GF. Pretty fun weekend that.


----------



## en1044

The Washington Capitals NHL team were dead in the water at the beginning of the season. They brought in a new coach early in the season and the team took off. They made the playoffs by winning the division on the last game of the season, and I was there. It's only one of two times I've ever cried at a sporting event. To see the part I'm talking about, skip to 3:55 in the video. You can just see the emotion in the crowd.






The other time I cried was at a Washington Redskins game against the Dallas Cowboys, which is arguably the best rivalry in the NFL. The Redskins won on a strange series of events at the end of the game. Skip to 1:55 to see it.


----------



## matthemod

Gillingham Football Club for 100 years had nothing as exciting as getting promoted once (by goal average) and getting relegated once. Then 1995 comes into the picture, a new chairman and since then we have had...3 promotions, 2 via Wembley, and 3 relegations. Up there though has to be the day we got promoted in 2000.

First let me set the scene, Gillingham F.C. as you may have guessed, were and are not a "big" side. We've spent the majority of our existence fighting around in the lower leagues of the English Football League pyramid and have a small, but modest following. In 1999 while in Division 2 (the third tier) we managed to sneak into the play off finals, with a team you should all know, Manchester City who had fallen down the pyramid by this point. We lost that game, after letting a 2-0 lead go within 7(!) minutes of stoppage time. We lost on penalties and it seemed the end.

12 months later! We were back at Wembley in the playoff final with Wigan Athletic (you know, that team now in the premiership) but this time the ending was a different story. Wigan brought a massive 8000 fans to the game, as the Gills brought over 40'000, not bad for a team with an average attendance of 7'000. Everything started smoothly, the Gills going 1-0 up by half time. Immediately after half time however Wigan got in front and normal time finished 1-1. With extra time looming, Gills fans were nervous, with memories of the preceding year still fresh, however as unexpected as the equaliser, then a penalty in the last few minutes of the first half of extra time all but secured the victory for Wigan and Gills fans faced losing in the playoffs for the second time in 2 years. All that separated the Gills with defeat now was 15 minutes of extra time, but with 5 minutes left however, Super Stevie Butler (38 years old) by this point was brought on as a wonder sub and scored! Cue Gills fans going delirious. ANOTHER super sub, Andy Thomson, a 5 foot 6 Scot of all people, scored in the very last minute of the game to all but secure victory for us! The Gills has made it to the 1st Division (now the Championship) for the first time in their 107 year history, to fight among the relative "big boys" for 5 whole years.

(it's a long vid so cut to around the 5:00 mark) Apologies I do not know how to embed videos!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGceE-6aAuc

I as a 12 year old was screaming my lungs out, with tears rolling down my face in joy. My old mum fainted! It was delirious, within 10 minutes the Gills had rectified the injustice of the year before and gone to win 3-2.


----------



## chrisbramley85

^^

i like that one!! play off finals really are something else int they!!!


----------



## fanUltras

Al-Ittihad Aleppo (Syria)






nice!

photos:














































Al-Ittihad Aleppo - Muang Thong
AFC Cup, semifinal 19/10/2010
attendance: 48.000






15/10/2010
Iran - Teheran - Derby 69.
Esteghlal vs Persepolis

attendance: 95.000 






Asian Champions League, semifinal 20/10/10

Al-Hilal Riyadh (Saudi Arabia) - Zob Ahan 
attendance: 68.752



















Venezuela, 17/10/10 
Estudiantes Merida - Deportivo Tachira



















Tachira




























COPA SUDAMERICANA

San Jose Oruro (Bolivia) - Huila 22/09/10




























Penarol (Uruguay) - Goias 20/10/10




























Independiente (ARGENTINA) - Defensor Sporting 20/10/2010


----------



## Kevin_01

Marseille Fans at Chelsea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppPulXqozpM&feature=related


----------



## fanUltras

24/10/10 Super Clasico 

Club America Mexico - Chivas Guadalajara 
Azteca Stadium - 90 000 fans! 










24/10 Sarajevo derby








http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/195-photo-sarajevo-derby-24102010.html

UEFA third round of group stage 
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/193-uefa-third-round-of-group-stage.html

CERRO (URUGUAY)




























RACING CLUB MONTEVIDEO (URUGUAY)




























Palmeiras (BRAZIL)


----------



## fanUltras

POLAND

*Zagłębie Lubin* - Ruch Chorzów










Widzew Łódź - *Jagiellonia*










NORWAY

*Vĺlerenga* - Lillestrřm










TURKEY

*Bursaspor*-Karabükspor










*Ankaragücü* - Bursaspor 










BRAZIL

*Gremio* vs Internacional 



















ARGENTINA

*Godoy Cruz* - River Plate



















*Tigre* - Boca Juniors










*San Lorenzo*-Estudiantes La Plata










*Argentinos Juniors* - All Boys










*Vélez Sársfield*-Estudiantes La Plata



















PERU

*Sporting Cristal*-Universitario










CHILE

*Audax Italiano* - Huachipato










LIBYA

Al Ahly - Medina


----------



## fanUltras

Macará Ambato (ECUADOR)




































































































Técnico Universitario Ambato (ECUADOR)


















































































Independiente del Valle (ECUADOR)


----------



## AR87

Lech Poznań-Wisła Kraków


----------



## MNorthStar

*An Update from MLS*

*DC* - Toronto (Fans paying tribute to a DC legend - Jaime Moreno)




































DC - *Toronto*









*New York* - New England









*Seattle* - Los Angeles





*Houston* - Seattle


----------



## Rohne

German Cup, Eintracht Frankfurt vs Hamburger SV


----------



## Rohne

St Pauli vs *Eintracht Frankfurt*


----------



## AR87

Legia Warszawa - Górnik Zabrze


----------



## footballff

*Stadium fan/tifo videos*

Anyone knows some good fan video sites? With tifo
actions and stuff like that?

http://www.stadiumzone.weebly.com

is a pretty good site, I hope they will include more
clubs and leagues soon. My favourite fan videos are the Turkish
ones, impressive! 

Greek and South American fans are also extremely fanatical, love those guys actions


----------



## fanUltras

Final Copa Colombia 2010
Deportivo Cali -Itagui









COPA SUDAMERICANA - Palmeiras - Atlético Mineiro









Carabobo FC - Zamora FC (Copa Venezuela)





Final Copa Venezuela 2010
Trujillanos FC- Zamora FC








Zamora FC-Trujillanos FC





Argentina Godoy Cruz - Velez

















Final Copa Sudamericana 2010 
Independiente Avellaneda - Goias EC













Indonesia, PSS SLEMAN 





Turkey, Trabzonspor in Stambul
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/232-photo-ibb-trabzonspor-12122010.html


----------



## Fábio_Souza

Brazil First Division 2009
VIT - COR


----------



## matthemod

Lech Poznan fans...at an under 12 game. :uh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Ju8-AzH6I&feature=player_embedded

edit: I apparently am too n00bish to realise how to embed videos.


----------



## bigbossman

^^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49205111&postcount=1592



bigbossman said:


> polish ultras at a Under 11 game, I mean WTF


To me it just shows how lame ultras really are


----------



## fanUltras

Asia
2010 AFF Suzuki Cup
Malaysia - Vietnam



















Vietnam - Singapore 



















Philippines - Indonesia 










Thailand
Osotspa Saraburi FC 









Pattaya United FC 


























Sisaket FC


----------



## fanUltras

Thai FA Cup Final 2010, 28/11/2010
Chonburi FC - Muang Thong 










































MTU


----------



## hidetoshi_nakata

Love to see all those videos, I also always watch

http://www.stadiumzone.weebly.com

to watch videos of all major football clubs, love to see the crowd going wild 
Camp Nou, La Bombonera and Estadio Azteca are masterpieces, and the fans are always a great support.


----------



## RicardoFranco

Sensacional, maravilhoso.
Amazing, fantastic... Vasco da Gama fans, brazilian chanpionship 2010, maracanã stadium !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7D6Zarg7s&feature=related


----------



## RicardoFranco

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7D6Zarg7s&feature=related


Sensacional, maravilhoso.
Amazing, fantastic... Vasco da Gama fans, brazilian chanpionship 2010, maracanã stadium !!!


----------



## DenilsonUK

bigbossman said:


> To me it just shows how lame ultras really are


Spot on. 

Grown men jumping about creaming themselves over their flags and flares, it's all very sad if you ask me. The day English football is infested with these types is the day I'll stop going - it won't though so it's all good!


----------



## fanUltras

XM Hai Phong (Vietnam)


















































Chiangmai FC (Thailand)


















Melbourne Victory (Australia)


----------



## Cracovia

Top 30 fan scenes in Polish league Autum round 2010 (also brilliant backround song)


----------



## fanUltras

AFF Suzuki Cup
19.12.10 Indonesia - Philippines attendance 88 000. 



















15.12.10. Malaysia - Vietnam attendance 53 000.










































26.12.10 Malaysia - Indonesia attendance 90 000.


----------



## Luis87

bigbossman said:


> ^^^
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49205111&postcount=1592
> 
> 
> 
> To me it just shows how lame ultras really are


English style is better... NOT!
English *****. You can´t fart in a stadium or you will be punished by FA. Anti Calcio Moderno.

Football without Ultras is nothing!


----------



## fanUltras

Indonesia - Philippines 



















 

Omiya Ardija - Japan










ALBIREX NIIGATA - Japan



















Colombia final 2010
Deportes Tolima - Once Caldas



















Once Caldas - Deportes Tolima










Chile
Audax Italiano - Universidad de Chile 










Argentina - Racing Club - Velez






All Boys-Godoy Cruz



















Ecuador final, Emelec Guayaquil - Liga Quito


----------



## fanUltras

CHINA Dalian Shide-Shenzhen 



















JAPAN Roasso Kumamoto



















Ventforet Kofu










Thespa Kusatsu










FC Gifu










Fagiano Okayama










Yokohama FC


----------



## fanUltras

Sudan fans
Al-Hilal Omdurman 

















Al-Merreikh SC (SUDAN)










































Syria
Al-Wahda Club 


























Al-Karamah


----------



## fanUltras

Qadsia SC (Kuwait)










Al-Ain SCC (UAE)


























Al Shabab Al Arabi Club (UAE)


















Al-Jaish Damascus (SYRIA)


















Vissel Kobe (JAPAN)









Holland
MVV - Zwolle

















Argentina. All Boys - Newell's Old Boys


----------



## kazetuner

^^ Actually, that last one is "All Boys", it's got a similar name to "Newell's Old Boys" but they're two separate clubs.


----------



## fanUltras

I know. Photos are from the match: Al Boys - NOB. 

106 Cairo derby 30.12.2010
Zamalek - Al Ahly





ULTRAS TEHA BOYS - 
Libya - Al-Ittihad Tripoli










































Alahly Tripoli - ULTRAS FLAME BOYS


































CAF Champions League final 2010 

Esperance Tunis - TP Mazembe


----------



## fanUltras

*100 years HAJDUK !!!*

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/285-hajduk-split-100-years-celebration.html

FANTASTIC!

FC Kaiserslautern - Borussia Dortmund




























SWITZERLAND

FC Zürich - FC Luzern






































St.Gallen - Grasshoppers


----------



## Delmat

but in real it was amazing almost 3 day party with hundreds of thousands of people celebrating, not just in Split :banana:


----------



## Abadutiker

*FOrtunately, Catalonia is much more than Bar$a*



Zorba said:


> I don't have any personal problem with Espanyol, I'm not Catalan or from any part of Spain. I don't think the original history of the club plays such a big role today. Barca actively support Catalanism and is the biggest symbol of Catalan heritage.
> 
> I suppose its the impression I got in Barcelona. Barca fans always heavily identified with Catalan nationalism, whereas Espanyol fans were in favor of the status quo of being just another part of Spain like the rest. I'm not saying its bad to believe in such a thing. It's your land you decide what you want to be its not my business. I am just telling you what I saw when I was there.
> 
> I was training with the FC Barcelona Ice hockey team, and met many people involved in the club. In almost all the conversations I had they had very strong pro-Catalan feelings.
> 
> My only problem with Espanyol is that you gave my club (Olympiakos) a very bad footballer, Didier Domi hno:
> 
> No hard feelings[/QUOTE
> 
> Major part of the people who goes to Camp Nou speaks usually in Spanish. The brother in law of the ex-president Laporta is member of the foundation Francisco Franco (the dictator), another ex presidents were also "franquistas" they live of the lies of politics. We don't mix polticis with football.
> 
> If Olympiakos bought Didier Domi is your problem!!!! You also have Moisés Hurado and Valverde who was our trainer when we arrived to the UEfa final in 2007


----------



## Xtremizta

CLUB ALIANZA LIMA


----------



## fanUltras

Football chants

Austria 






Greece






Spain 






Australia






Netherlands


----------



## fanUltras

*Hamburg Derby *

HSV









St.Pauli









Karlsruher SC - Hertha 




































A.C. Milan - Tottenham










*Genoa derby 16.02.2011. Sampdoria - Genoa

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/292-sampdoria-genoa-16022011.html *


----------



## fanUltras

Indonesian fans - PS Seman Padang


----------



## KHS




----------



## fanUltras

OLYMPIAKOS - Panathinaikos

19/02/2011






Copa Libertadores

15/02/2011

Deportivo Tachira - Santos











Emelec - Internacional 

16/02/2011










Cerro Porteno - Colo Colo 






Europe League

Napoli - Villareal


















Sparta Prague - Liverpool 










Bayer Leverkusen - VfB Stuttgart










JUVENTUS - Inter


----------



## fanUltras

AZERBAIJAN Neftchi Baku FK 










Khazar Lenkoran FK 


















NICARAGUA Diriangen


































ALGERIA CA Batna 


















CS Constantine


















Olympique de Medea


----------



## fanUltras

*Ultras Vak-P 20 years Celebration !! *

FC Twente, Netherland

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/297-ultras-vak-p-20-years-celebration.html



















Derby: Levski Sofia - CSKA Sofia 26.02.2011. 

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/298-derby-levski-sofia-cska-sofia-26022011.html










Derby: Sporting - Benfica 21.02.2011

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/296-riots-sporting-benfica-21022011.html

Venezuela - Carabobo FC vs Caracas FC


----------



## fanUltras

Asenovec - Botev Plovdiv 27.02.2011. Bulgaria 3rd division



















Poland - Lech Poznan vs *Widzew Łódź*












*World football ultras - photo gallery*

http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showforum=37


----------



## Plumber73

^^Can't really see any emotion through all that smoke.


----------



## fanUltras

First official football match in Egypt after the revolution

Zamalek Cairo - Ulinze Stars (Kenya)



















Santa Fe de Bogota 70 years Celebration 




























Austria Wien - Sturm Graz



















SG









Copa Libertadores 
Deportivo Tachira - Colo Colo






Nacional Montevideo - Argentinos Juniors


























Brazil Sao Paulo - Palmeiras


----------



## Mikhail Costa

Santos - Brasil

Very Fun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrY9Lc5mODQ&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## ManoWar99

AshVentini said:


> Capo's? whats that?
> Nothing Crazy, Maybe not in Turkey, but most other European countries it would be nuts... And not allowed or *encouraged*...:nuts:


Uhm have you ever been to a football match?
let me show you some examples 
*Poland*









*Austria*

















*Switzerland*








*Italy*

















*Bulgaria*








Here is a whole site dedicated to pictures of capo's 
http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=1738&st=0

So my question is? 
When was the last time you went to a football match? :lol:
And stop saying that in europe is not allowed, especially since you obviously are not educated on the matter 
If you want i can find one with the juventus capo


----------



## AshVentini

ManoWar99 said:


> Uhm have you ever been to a football match?
> let me show you some examples
> *Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Austria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Switzerland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bulgaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a whole site dedicated to pictures of capo's
> http://z6.invisionfree.com/UltrasTifosi/index.php?showtopic=1738&st=0
> 
> So my question is?
> When was the last time you went to a football match? :lol:
> And stop saying that in europe is not allowed, especially since you obviously are not educated on the matter
> If you want i can find one with the juventus capo


So because I have not heard the phrase "Capo" and I ask, that makes me see stupid? Its pretty logical to ask questions when one is unsure of something..:bash:
Its mostly Eastern Europe this goes on.. And I said most European countries, not all. Maybe I should have been more specific?, some SSC users need it spelled out for them I suppose... Lets just say in the more controlled European countries, its not commonly allowed and its not encouraged..And i dont think building obstacles in front of fans is a good thing.. You create a stupid argument for no benefit...hno: I dont see any in EPL or think that Juve will have scaffolding stands in new stadium with half naked Capo hooligans conducting an orchestra.. Do YOU?
Decent stadiums dont need fences...


----------



## fanUltras

Belarus fans

Dinamo Minsk










Dynamo Brest 










Torpedo Minsk 










MTZ-RIPO Minsk 










BATE Borisov










FC Gomel










Belshina Bobruisk 










Torpedo Zhodino










Dnepr Mogilev










Neman Grodno


----------



## cejon

CLUB ATLÉTICO TUCUMÁN


----------



## pawel19-87

Legia Warsaw - Polonia Warsaw








http://www.legia.net









http://www.legia.net









http://www.legia.net


----------



## ManoWar99

AshVentini said:


> So because I have not heard the phrase "Capo" and I ask, that makes me see stupid? Its pretty logical to ask questions when one is unsure of something..:bash:
> Its mostly Eastern Europe this goes on.. And I said most European countries, not all. Maybe I should have been more specific?, some SSC users need it spelled out for them I suppose... Lets just say in the more controlled European countries, its not commonly allowed and its not encouraged..And i dont think building obstacles in front of fans is a good thing.. You create a stupid argument for no benefit...hno: I dont see any in EPL or think that Juve will have scaffolding stands in new stadium with half naked Capo hooligans conducting an orchestra.. Do YOU?
> Decent stadiums dont need fences...


You are digging yourself in a very big hole. :lol: I suggest you accept that you just didn't know
First i never called you stupid, just probably someone that does not go or never went to a football game. Juve has a capo and will always have one. I can pull pictures of the juve capo if u want to. AC Milan and Inter have a capo, they just have scales installed instead of fences. I am not saying that you do not know the term, but you should know that fans have a guy who stays with the back to the game and makes sure everyone sings the same thing at the same time. The EPL and maybe some in the UK are the only ones that do not have a capo. Germany/Italy/France are the spearhead of this type of support, and its called Ultras.


----------



## ManoWar99

AshVentini said:


> Capo's? whats that?
> Nothing Crazy, Maybe not in Turkey, but most other European countries it would be nuts... And not allowed or *encouraged*...:nuts:


You said most not one 
Didn't know poland,ukraine,romania,bulgaria,switzerland,austria,holland,belgium,france,italy,portugal,denmark,sweden,czech republic, serbia, croatia......(insert european country here) was not in europe:cheers:


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

The best turkey ultras


----------



## delija90




----------



## Djakza

^^






Crvena Zvezda celebrating 66 years :cheers:


----------



## fanUltras

Raja - MAS Fez Morocco











Zawisza Bydgoszcz - Zagłębie Sosnowiec (polish 3th division)



















*Derby of south-west Germany: Eintracht Frankfurt - Kaiserslautern 05.03.2011

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/307-eintracht-frankfurt-kaiserslautern-05032011.html *


























FCK









MSV Duisburg - Energie Cottbus


























Borussia Dortmund – FC Koln



















FCK










Slovakia

Spartak Trnava - Slovan










Switzerland

Luzern - Basel



















Basel



















Record attendance opening of K-league season

SEOUL, South Korea - The K-League kicked off its 2011 season over the weekend with a record attendance - 193,959!

FC Seoul - Suwon:

















Suwon:









*Gwangju* - Daegu










*Pohang* - Seongnam


----------



## Arthurlp10

GRÊMIO
______________________________________________
Geral do Grêmio


----------



## JmB & Co.

Respect from Argentina, Racing fans like Gremio!

*Now, THIS IS A GOAL

Racing Club of ARGENTINA 3 - Olimpo 0*

See from 1:05


----------



## fanUltras

PSS Sleman - INDONESIA


























































UKRAINE
Metalurh Zaporizhya


















Nyva Ternopil


















Chernomorets Odessa


















Kryvbas Kryvyi Rih 










9.03.2011 Penarol Montevideo - LDU Quito
COPA LIBERTADORES


















MOROCCO
*Wydad* - KACM


----------



## fanUltras

Club Jorge Wilstermann BOLIVIA


----------



## Rohne

fanUltras said:


> *Derby of south-west Germany: Eintracht Frankfurt - Kaiserslautern 05.03.2011
> 
> http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/307-eintracht-frankfurt-kaiserslautern-05032011.html *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FCK


Don't forget these:






















































There've been several great riots before and after the game - especially directly in front of the Waldstadion when the Kaiserslautern train arrived and several hundreds on both sides started nice action, throwing bottles, flares, fists and everything that's throwable. Was a shit game, but the day was just great. That's what I love about football!


----------



## Nort

Nacional-Peñarol Uruguay this is the real fotball!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JYDA

This isn't football but I just had to post this


----------



## fanUltras

13.03.2011 DERBY WIEN

AUSTRIA - RAPID

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/312-wien-derby-fk-austria-sk-rapid.html

good pyro!! 

JAPAN
Nagoya Grampus - Yokohama F Marinos




















Kashiwa - Shimizu  






Derby Bucuresti 
ROMANIA
Rapid - Dinamo 






Derby Roma - Lazio








Lazio









Penarol




nice


----------



## fanUltras

RUCH CHORZÓW - Górnik Zabrze








Spartak Moscow - Ajax 




























Partizan - Crvena Zvezda


----------



## fanUltras

Al Ahly Cairo !


----------



## Kevin_01




----------



## fanUltras

ARGENTINA 
Velez - San Lorenzo 20.03.2011. 
riots:
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/326-velez-lorenzo-20032011.html

Primera B (Argentina)

Union - Atletico Tucuman 





TURKEY 
Galatasaray - Fenerbahce

At half time, it was reported that Galatasaray fans had reached 131.76 decibels! 










BRAZIL
Copa Brasil 
Uberaba SC (Serie D) - Palmeiras





DENMARK

Brondby-supporters boycotted the derby.
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/319-boycott-of-danish-derby.html

SPAIN
Atletico Madrid-Real


----------



## pamirez

VFB Stuttgart - FC Schalke 04


----------



## Kevin_01

Marseille for Japan


----------



## Ultra84

Union - Atl. Tucaman video is f**kin' cool! :cheers:


----------



## fanUltras

Copa Libertadores
Caracas FC-U.Catolica





Union Espanola - Velez





CHILE O Higgins- Universidad de Chile

















UdeChile

















JAPAN
OITA Trinita


























Yokohama Marinos


















RUSSIA
Rubin - Terek
















Amkar - Lokomotiv









USA
Seattle-Los Angeles 









HOLLAND
ADO Den Haag - Ajax


----------



## GunnerJacket

Love the Seattle banner! Classy, smooth, and very well done. Bravo!:applause:


fanUltras said:


> USA
> Seattle-Los Angeles


----------



## Poul_

party after winning the championship by Wisla Krakow on Krakow's market square:


----------



## fanUltras

MOROCCO

Difaa El Jadida


----------



## fanUltras

Maghreb Association Sportive de Fez


----------



## fanUltras

Moghreb Athletico Tetouan


----------



## fanUltras

AS FAR Rabat


----------



## fanUltras

HUSA Hassania Agadir


----------



## fanUltras

IR Tanger


----------



## fanUltras

Kénitra Athletic Club


----------



## Perun

*Warsaw Derby* [Legia Warsaw vs. Polonia Warsaw]

Beginning of match





...and ending of match


----------



## fanUltras

CAF Champions League 
Zamalek vs Club Africain

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/339-zamalek-club-africain.html
























































Budapest derby
Ferencvaros - Ujpest


----------



## fanUltras

Argentina 
Banfield - Lanús


















Lanus


























Gimnasia - Estudiantes

















Copa Libertadores
Penarol - Godoy Cruz 














USA
Chicago Fire-Portland






Austria
Wacker Innsbruck – Sturm Graz









Sturm









Sturm Graz - SK Rapid Wien









Rapid


----------



## fanUltras

AC Milan - Inter 





































POLAND
Motor Lublin-Puszcza Niepołomice






Zawisza Bydgoszcz-Ruch Zdzieszowice 









Korona Kielce - Polonia Warszawa


----------



## fanUltras

ROMANIA Politehnica Timisoara - Steaua Bucuresti


----------



## Jupiter2012

Once Caldas Fans, Manizales City - Colombia​


----------



## fanUltras

Karlsruhe - Osnabrück 










St.Pauli - Schalke 04




























Kaiserslautern - Bayer Leverkusen



















Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96



















Hertha Berlin - Paderborn


----------



## fanUltras

Ultras weekend review 01.-03. April 2011

EUROPE

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/343-weekend-review.html

Parma-Bari









Banik Ostrava - Slovan Liberec


----------



## Patrick

*Hansa Rostock* - Carl Zeiss Jena


----------



## KingNick

Kevin_01 said:


> Marseille for Japan


OM is just great. I have a lot of sympathy for this club, especially due to it's wonderful Stade Vélodrome. I sure hope they won't disfigure this unique european ground for Euro 2016.


----------



## NesC

Djurgårdens IF - AIK (0-0)


----------



## fanUltras

STOKHOLM DERBY FANTASTIC!!  

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/345-djurgarden-aik.html

AIK 


































Djurgarden IF


















derby BOGOTA - 3.04.2011

Independiente Santa Fe-Millonarios


































Millos


----------



## fanUltras

CAF Champions Legue
Raja Casablanca-Stade Malien













THAILAND 
Muang Thong United - Buriram PEA


















































Buriram


















BiH
VELEŽ-Olimpik









Holland
Fortuna Sitard-MVV









SWEDEN
Göteborg-Örebro









Turkey
Fenerbahçe - Bursaspor


----------



## dududuarte

New song based on The Beatles *"Twist and Shout"* created by one of the "barra-brava" groups/firms of Inter de Porto Alegre (Brazil). (Since the first tier of the stadium was open for all type of fans, some unawared people suffered with the "excitement" of this group of barra-brava fans, how you can see on the video).


----------



## dududuarte

The Beira-Rio stadium on the 2008 Copa Sudamericana final's - Inter vs Estudiantes La Plata


----------



## delija90

Derby day - Delije (Red star fans)






For the record,we didn't pased to the final of the Serbian cup and this is how we suport our club when we are lossing. :cheers:


----------



## imbee

Bayern München - Borussia Mönchengladbach

2nd April 2011 
Allianz-Aren









spox.com









spox.com









spox.com


----------



## fanUltras

INDONESIA Bontang - *Persisam Putra*










































Copa Libertadores Nacional Montevideo-Fluminense


----------



## fanUltras

CONCACAF Champions League 2011
Semifinals
Deportivo Saprissa - Real Salt Lake 





Cruz Azul - CF Monterrey


----------



## delija90

One more.


----------



## Arthurlp10

*Grêmio X Junior Barranquilla*
COPA LIBERTADORES DE AMÉRICA
*April 7, 2011*


----------



## fanUltras

FC Zürich - Grasshoppers Zürich




















Switzerland week 9-10.04
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/351-switzerland-weekend-review-09-10-april.html

Argentina
Huracan-Racing Club





Brazil

Santa Cruz Recife-Náutico











Inter - Schalke 04 / 05.04.11 / Champions League








Schalke









Poland Legia Warszawa-Zagłebie L.


----------



## fanUltras

9/4/2011 Quito derby

Deportivo Quito-LDU Quito














































Liga


----------



## Kevin_01

*Lyon* - Lens 










*Marseille* - Toulouse










Auxerre - *Saint Etienne*


----------



## fanUltras

COPA LIBERTADORES Colo Colo – Tachira






Penarol – Independiente

Big flag!! 





15.000 m2, 309x45,80 m. 

MONTEVIDEO, April 12 (Reuters) - Penarol fans at Tuesday's Libertadores Cup match against Independiente unfurled a flag measuring 15,000 square metres that covered nearly two stands of the Centenario stadium.
The flag with the team's yellow and black colours took four months to make, cost $33,500 and celebrates the 120th anniversary of the Uruguayan club, who have won the South American title five times.
"Penarol could present the flag to the Guinness Book of Records to be recognised as the biggest ever created," Victor Bedrossian, one of the 200 fans involved in the project, told Reuters.
More than 300 fans helped to carry the flag weighing 1,880 kg from the Penarol club headquarters in Montevideo to the Centenario. 


















LDU Quito-Godoy Cruz






Morocco CASABLANCA DERBY
Wydad








Raja








more:http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/354-morocco-derby-10042011.html


----------



## GEwinnen

Raul's celebrations in the fan block after Schalke's UCL 2:1 victory over Inter:banana:


----------



## MNorthStar

*An Update from MLS*

*Portland* - Chicago


----------



## Ecological

You want a proper football song ... ???






Original lyrics - The song died a decade ago or so now but it's coming back and cant wait for the whole ground to get the new one going. 


Everywhere we go,
People want to know
where the hell are you from
Were from Wolverhampton
Lovely Wolverhampton
Colourful Wolverhampton

Buy a corner shop now
Sell a cheaper lager
Tennants Extra 52p a can
Banks's mild 44p a can
Tennants supra 68p a can
vimpto for the right side

Buy a taxi firm now
Run a cheap cortina
With a nodding doggy 26p a mile
With a furry dashboard 38p a mile
Cortina supra 94p a mile
A Datsun for the right side

Buy a market stall now
Sell a cheaper wrist watch
Rolex International 34p a tick
Roles supra 46p a tock
Times delux £30,50
Times from Bombay £4 only
Big Ben for the right side

Buy a take away shop
Sell a cheaper poppadom
Chicken Rangoon £1,40
Chicken Madrass £1,20
Curry Sauce 32p a tub
Beansprouts for the right side

Buy a cheaper boat now
Sail to sunny England,
Smuggle in Ranjit - on a forged passport
With loads and loads of coccaine - hidden in a suitcase
Ranjits got aids now
Transfusion for the right side

Buy a terraced house now
Send for all your relatives
20 in the bathroom - 40 in the bedroom
Buy som cheaper paint now
Paint the outside orange - paint the inside purple
A Palace for the right side

Signing on the dole now
Claim for 30 children - 6£ a stinky
Claim for many wives now
And all the ones in Bombay
Get a massive dole cheque - buy a lot of cheap gold
Diamonds for the right side

Buy a football club now
Call it Wolverhampton
Get promotion - in the first season
Get relegated - sack the BHATTIS
SACK THE BHATTIS
Find some new directors
Wolves are back in business


----------



## fanUltras

Olympiakos - Larissa 17/04/11


















Peru 16/04/2011 Lima: Alianza - Universitario






Poland Lech Poznan - Legia Warszawa 16.04.2011


































Legia


----------



## fanUltras

Morocco fans 
Ittihad Tanger vs Atletico Madrid






























Greek cup final: AEK - Atromitos 
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/372-aek-atromitos-30042011.html























Clasico San Lorenzo - Huracan 30-04-2011






Huracan






Egypt Masry - Ahly


----------



## Werkself

Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lost the Derby after 14 years, but won in support.


----------



## npmrsi

Cologne scores against Leverkusen, Dortmund fans react...


----------



## Kevin_01

Paris SG - *Valenciennes *


----------



## fanUltras

Holland
SC Heerenveen - Ajax Amsterdam 

















PSV Eindhoven - Vitesse Arnhem 









ADO Den Haag - FC Groningen 









































Twente Enschede - Willem II Tilburg 

















Ukraine clasico
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/375-dynamo-kyiv-shakhtar-donetsk-01052011.html
Dynamo-Shakhtar








"Pyrotechnic is not a crime"


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*SG Dynamo Dresden vs. SV Wacker Burghausen* (Germany)
(3rd Liga, 29,394 Fans)

Dresden Fans





Burghausen Fans


----------



## Perun

Polish Cup Final - *Legia Warsaw* - Lech Poznan 1:1 (p. 5:4)


----------



## WMS

Polish Cup Final - Legia Warsaw


----------



## Rohne

Mainz - *Eintracht Frankfurt*

























back in Frankfurt, there was a weird situation with the police. One officer even shot!


----------



## Rohne

One week later,

*Eintracht Frankfurt* - Köln:

















seconds after the game was finished:






















Now, that's football!


----------



## cejon

08/O5/11
Atlético Tucumán 1 - 0 San Martín Tucumán
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6d8D-kOLw4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzgzyIZyyxI&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YfjXFzkKf8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cejon

The Loose Cannons

The use of fireworks on Monday Velez cost him dearly: the Ministry of Security closed its field and tomorrow will receive Liberty for the Cup, in Boca.



How much of the spontaneous to premeditated? Nearly 250 items found for Police fireworks after removal of the Amalfitani Vélez fans on Monday. Or else: the feeling that it took a good organization for these elements, considered its use as a violation-they were there and a significant portion of the people decide, synch, start shooting in the air the familiar "three shots" and flares , which filled with noise, smoke and color to the rostrum, but also irresponsible in a stadium that held the moment and now regrets its consequences: Velez has a closed court-morning, the Cup will be local in Boca, and a process open judicial inquiry to determine who is responsible for this. Of course not all, because from the Ministry of National Security also called Velez is removed the three points won against Banfield, although this will be rejected by the AFA.

Returning to the subject of most interest to Justice, there are three possibilities of entry of fireworks to the stadium, through the turnstiles, the common access to all the fans, through a door not qualified for admission to the public or the fireworks and will be within the club. The criminal prosecutor, misdemeanor and misdemeanor in the City of Buenos Aires, Martin Lopez Zavaleta, has dismissed the first option.

"In the post-match requisition I asked the police were also fireworks, original boxes in which they had been transferred. Reviewed by cameras filming the income security of the fans and these cases never passed through caching. Nor could get between the flags or drums of the bar, because they are too big. This means that happened somewhere else or already in the stadium. And that's what I'm investigating, "he told the Olé tax. Either of these options would commit Velez club because someone would have paved the way for the fireworks which, of course, no one came ...

Since the prosecution did not rule out closing Amalfitani request, "it is not the first time Velez becomes involved in situations of insecurity", he added Lopez Zavaleta, who confirmed that there is injured as a result of the fireworks show that on Monday mounted on the local folk. A show that, perhaps, tried to be a sign of strong color, but is protected by impunity to cheerfully something is against the law: in fact ordered the prosecutor to investigate violations and make people who identified themselves throwing " three shots "as if they were streamers. Although the judicial objective points beyond what was seen on TV.

http://www.ole.com.ar/velez/tiro-culata_0_478752269.html


----------



## juanrpo

La Mejor Hinchada de Colombia





Colombian Classic


----------



## megajorgelin

ONCE CALDAS (Manizales,COL) VS. SANTOS (BRA)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLsEi_i1hsc


----------



## megajorgelin

I can't upload the video


----------



## nyrmetros

USA - MLS
Portland @ Seattle

http://www.youtube.com/user/soundersfcdotcom#p/u/1/2a9aB8i92SQ


----------



## nyrmetros




----------



## fanUltras

Copa Libertadores 
Penarol- Universidad Catolica





Poland
Polonia Bytom-Górnik Zabrze









Widzew Łódź-GKS Bełchatów 









Italy
Sampdoria - Palermo 

















Sampdoria - Genoa

























AC Milan - Cagliari


----------



## fanUltras

Brøndby IF - FC København 










































Holland cup final Twente - Ajax
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/386-holland-cup-final-twente-ajax-08052011.html


















FC Zurich - Basel

































more: http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/387-fc-zurich-basel-11052011-.html


----------



## fanUltras

Vojvodina - Partizan


























FSV Mainz 05 - St.Pauli


----------



## fanUltras

Borac - Leotar (BiH)


























Russia Zenit St. Petersburg - Spartak Moscow
















Spartak









Austria - Wien derby
Rapid - Austria
hooligans:
http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/397-wiener-derby-suspended.html

Austria Wien - Salzburg


















Egypt
Al Ahly - Haras









Bulgaria
Litex Lovech - Kaliakra


----------



## fanUltras

Germany Waldhof Mannheim - TSG Weinheim 5 league

















1860 München II - Greuther Fürth II 4 league

























SV Meppen - VfB Oldenburg 5 league








Oldenburg









Scottish Cup Final 

Celtic - Motherwell


















Netherlands
ADO Den Haag - FC Groningen










Nec - Roda


----------



## fanUltras

Final Copa Italia
Inter - Palermo















Norway
Strřmsgodset - Fredrikstad









Denmark
Brondby - FC Nordsjaelland 

















Odense-*Copenhagen*









Spain
Rayo Vallecano - Xerez


----------



## fanUltras

Final play off - Venezuela 
Deportivo Tachira - Zamora FC








































Tachira Champions 2010/2011

22-05-2011

Zamora FC - Deportivo Tachira






Argentina, Banfield- Godoy Cruz









final - Paraibano 2011/Brazil/ Treze FC - Campinense






Colombia, Deportivo Cali - America Cali









































Turkey
Samsunspor - Rizespor









Fenerbahçe - Ankaragücü


----------



## fanUltras

BELARUS CUP 2011 FINAL Neman Grodno-Gomel










Gomel


















Slovakia, Slovan Bratislava - MFK Dubnica
http://www.skslovan.com/index.php?context=33&p=60#

Slovenia, Maribor - Koper









Maribor-Olimpia

















Maribor - Domľale









Ukraine Dinamo Kyiv - Volyn Lutsk 









Vorskla Poltava-Shakhtar Donetsk


----------



## dnh310

River Plate- Argentina:


----------



## fanUltras

COPA LIBERTADORES Cerro Porteno - Santos FC























Bolivar La Paz - FC La Paz, Bolivar champions 2011. 























































Romania 
Protest Poli Timisoara after their team was relegated to 3rd Division by Federation (they finished on 2nd place in 1st Division)









Final Costa Rica 2011
Alajuelense - San Carlos


----------



## fanUltras

Velez Sarsfield- Penarol Montevideo
semifinal COPA LIBERTADORES























































Penarol







Final Copa Brasil (1.match) Vasco da Gama - Coritiba
























France, AS Monaco - Ol. Lyon


----------



## fanUltras

Diosgyor - Cegled 04.06.2011.(Hungary)

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/419-diosgyor-cegled-04062011.html


































Petrolul Ploiesti - Ramnicu Valcea (Romania)


















JAPAN Urawa Red Diamonds - Kashima Antlers 










El Salvador
Semi-finals Alianza FC - La Firpo 


















CD FAS - CD Isidro-Metapán


























FINAL Alianza - CD FAS 15-05-2011


----------



## fanUltras

FINAL COPA BRAZIL
Coritiba - Vasco da Gama


----------



## fanUltras

Ecuador, LDU Loja - *Emelec*


























Russsia, Dynamo Moscow – Zenit St. Petersburg









Bulgaria, Botev Plovdiv - Neftohimik

















Colombia, Atletico Nacional-Tolima






Millonarios - Equidad


----------



## fanUltras

Bass Bass Hardbass 

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/420-bass-bass-hardbass.html

Tunisia -Tchad









Morocco - Algeria

















Montenegro - Bulgaria










Austria - Germany

















Russia -Armenia

















Croatia - Georgia


----------



## fanUltras

CS Constantine ALGERIA






Indonesian supporters






Sriwijaya FC-Persija 






USA
Kansas City - Chicago Fire









Alessandria - Salernitana (ITALY)





Flamengo - Corinthians


----------



## fanUltras

Kelantan FA (Malaysia)


















Buriram PEA (Thailand)










Thai Port FC










Sriracha Suzuki FC


----------



## fanUltras

Waldhof Mannheim - FV Illertissen (Germany 5 league)


























CHILE:
Universidad de Chile-Universidad Catolica


----------



## fanUltras

Argentina
Boca and Banfield tie in Palermo's last match at Bombonera stadium
After a massive crowd marched from a hotel in Puerto Madero to Boca's stadium in what is Martin Palermo's last match in La Bombonera, Boca beat Banfield tied 1-1, with a goal scored by Nicolás Colazo, for the 18th round of the Clausura tournament, which Vélez won earlier today. Facundo Ferreyra scored for Banfield.

Once the match was over, Palermo was honoured. Journalist Mario Pergolini was the master of ceremony, while musician Ciro Martínez played the Argentine hymn with his harmonica. Several videos were played, with saluted by Palermo's parents, his children and former team mates and coaches, including Carlos Bianchi.

On a last, and remarkable note, Palermo was gifted one of Boca's goalposts. After a touching speech, a visibly moved " Titán," gave an olympic roundthe field while wearing a superhero's cape.








Austria
Austria Wien - Luis Figo All Stars, 17.06.2011
100 Years


----------



## fanUltras

Colombia final 18-06-2011 Atletico Nacional Medellin - Equidad






FINAL COPA LIBERTADORES 2011, first match
Penarol Montevideo - Santos FC


----------



## fanUltras

Algeria 2 division

MO Béjaia - NC Magra 


































































CS Constantine - NA Hussain Day 









Egypt Police Union - Zamalek


----------



## fanUltras

Derby Moscow
Lokomotiv - Spartak


























Malaysia National Team


















USA Seattle - Vancouver


----------



## MS20

US really picking up their game. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Werkself

Our "Star Wars" choreography, and how it was made:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDJaHzOZkRQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## fanUltras

Poli Timisoara ROMANIA


































Olimpia Asuncion PARAGUAY






Videoton (Hungary) - Sturm Graz










Copa America
Venezuela - Paraguay (fight)


----------



## fanUltras

Lebanon - Kuwait 






Gaziantepspor (Turkey) - FC Minsk










Bate(BELARUS)-Linfield(Northern Ireland)


----------



## fanUltras

Deportivo Saprissa (Costa Rica) - Universidad Catolica (Chile)


































MC Alger - Esperance Tunis

















EST









Switzerland
FC Thun - Grasshoppers Zurich 









GCZ

















FC Sion – Young Boys Bern









YB

















Austria
BW Linz - Lask Linz


----------



## fanUltras

*UEFA 11/12 Week 4: EL and CL qualifications review *

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/468-uefa-1112-week-4-el-and-cl-qualifications-review.html

Sweden 
Helsingborg - Malmø









Malmo









Fenerbahce - Shaktar 21.07.2011. postponed after trouble.

Referee had to stop the friendly match between Fenerbahce (Turkey) - Shaktar Donetsk (Ukraine) as angry supporters invaded the pitch.

Already before the match the atmosphere were aggressive. The Turkish Football Federation is investigating a serious Match fixing scandal taking place in Turkey. They have charged and jail around 30 suspects, including Fenerbahce's President, Aziz Yildirim.

Fenerbahce supporters means this is conspiracy, they mean he is clean and support him. During the match you can see several banners for the president, after a while supporters attack journalist because they are angry on their views and news about their President.

In the 58th minute two fans invaded the pitch wearing T-shirts with picture of Aziz Yildirim. Match started again, but already in the 67th minute pitch got invaded again, this time with a lot more supporters.

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/472-fenerbahce-fans-invaded-pitch-during-friendly-match.html










Poland 
Arka Gdynia - team presentation


----------



## fanUltras

28-07-2011

Malaysia - Singapore 
attendance: 90.000.

Ultra Malaya after game...






Anthem






Indonesia - Turkmenistan
attendance: 88.000.




























Myanmar - Oman (qualification World Cup 2014)
att.32.000






The second leg of the 2014 FIFA World Cup second round qualifier between Myanmar and Oman was abandoned shortly before half-time due to crowd trouble. 

Myanmar fans began throwing rocks and bottles in protest at referee Ryuji Sato's awarding of a 39th minute penalty, which was successfully converted by Ismail Al Ajmi.

The crowd ignored Myanmar Football Federation President Zaw Zaw's appeal for calm prompting the abandonment of the match with Oman winning 2-0 on the night and 4-0 on aggregate.

Oman went into the match at the Thuwunna Youth Training Centre with a healthy lead from the first-leg courtesy of strikes from Amad Ali Al Hosni and Al Ajmi and the duo were again on target in the first-half of the second leg.

Al Hosni, who had a stint in Europe with Belgian club Charleroi, opened the scoring in the 22nd minute before Kuwait Sports Club striker Al Ajmi converted the disputed penalty.

According to FIFA sources the match will not be replayed and Oman will advance to the third round of qualifiers.

Top attendance:
I round
Malaysia - Chinese Taipei 45.000
Cambodia - Laos 24.800 
Vietnam - Macau 20.000
Myanmar - Mongolia 18.000 
Chinese Taipei - Malaysia 16.768
Timor-Leste - Nepal 15.000

II round
Malaysia - Singapore 90.000
Indonesia - Turkmenistan 88.000
Myanmar - Oman 32.000
Saudi Arabia - Hong Kong 20.354
Uzbekistan - Kyrgystan 20.257
Iraq - Yemen 20.000 
Kuwait - Philippines 20.000
Vietnam - Qatar 20.000


----------



## pawel19-87

Wisła Kraków 3 - 1 Litex Lovech

fot. Michał Dudek
www.wislakrakow.com









fot. Nikoletta Kula
www.wislakrakow.com


----------



## MNorthStar

*Timbers Army*

*Portland* - Los Angeles Galaxy

Timbers Army doing the Tetris song (and reacting to the first goal)...






...then singing the same song later in the game (and reacting to the second goal!)...





That song is good luck for them. They went on to beat David Beckham, Landon Donovan, Juan Pablo Angel, and co. 3-0.

Not from the LA game, but a quality video anyway:


----------



## T3amgeist

Bundesliga opening ceremony, love it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5PwKfUv544

Why does embed a video not work for me...


----------



## MNorthStar

*More MLS*

*Portland* - LA









*Portland* - Toronto


















*Portland* - Independiente (ARG) Friendly

http://www.twitvid.com/ZFGJJ






*Columbus *- Portland








Probably only makes sense to those who grew up in the U.S. during the late 70s-late 80s. Classic.

*Chicago* - Portland









Portland - *Seattle* Away support at the Pacific NW Derby















*Portland* - Seattle (Atmosphere outside the stadium as Seattle buses arrive)






Hopefully these videos/photos help dispel the global myth that Americans don't understand football...the game is growing by the day here.

Cheers.


----------



## Scba

Good for the MLS, but something about the sudden rabid support for Portland just seems phony. I don't like it.


----------



## MNorthStar

Scba said:


> Good for the MLS, but something about the sudden rabid support for Portland just seems phony. I don't like it.


The Timbers Army dates back to 2001 and has been growing and evolving every year since. I'd hardly call their support sudden -- it's about as authentic as it gets. 

FWIW, the team itself has roots back to 1975.

Pre-MLS Timbers Army:
2010 

































2009

























2008









2007

























2006

















2005










Just sayin'...


----------



## nyrmetros

MNorthStar said:


> *Portland* - Los Angeles Galaxy
> 
> Timbers Army doing the Tetris song (and reacting to the first goal)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then singing the same song later in the game (and reacting to the second goal!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That song is good luck for them. They went on to beat David Beckham, Landon Donovan, Juan Pablo Angel, and co. 3-0.
> 
> Not from the LA game, but a quality video anyway:


Can't believe this is MLS !!!!!


----------



## nyrmetros

Scba said:


> Good for the MLS, but something about the sudden rabid support for Portland just seems phony. I don't like it.


You know nothing.


----------



## FREEk01

Rapid Bucharest










After 3 years outside Europe, we're back vs. Slask Wroclaw


----------



## MS20

Scba said:


> Good for the MLS, but something about the sudden rabid support for Portland just seems phony. I don't like it.


:lol:

Sudden rabid support? Bzzzt...wrong! Please don't say anything before you embarrass yourself further. You're exactly the type of person he was talking about.


----------



## Kevin_01

1st day 2011-2012 in France

Bordeaux - St Etienne


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

06.08.2011 *Hertha BSC Berlin - 1. FC Nürnberg (Bundesliga, GERMANY)*







Hertha BSC Berlin vs 1. FC Nürnberg 06.08.2011 von D.ST. auf Flickr

07.08.2011 *FSV Mainz 05 - Bayer Leverkusen (Bundesliga, GERMANY)*


----------



## fanUltras

RUSSIA 

Lokomotiv - Amkar










Volga- CSKA Moskva










Tekstilchik Ivanovo- Volga Nizhnhy Novgorod










Fakel Voronets- Kubań Krasnodar










Zenit - Spartak N.


----------



## fanUltras

*UEFA 11/12 Week 6: EL and CL third qualifying round review *

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/news/491-uefa-1112-week-6-el-and-cl-third-qualifying-round-review-.html

Bate - Kranas

















Malmø - Rangers









FC Zurich - *Standard Liege*









Partizan - Genk









Maribor - Maccabi Haifa










Crvena Zvezda - Ventspils










Lokomotiv Sofia - Slask Wroclaw










Slask










Spartak Trnava - Levski Sofia










Hajduk Split - Stoke


----------



## fanUltras

Zürich derby 07.08.2011 

FC Zurich


























Polonia Warszawa - Wisła Kraków 










Zawisza Bydgoszcz - Olimpia Elbląg 










Sandecja - Arka Gdynia


----------



## fanUltras

Esperance Tunis - Al Ahly










Winterthur - FC St Gallen









Rosenborg - Molde

















Atletico Paranaense- Santos 










Atletico Paraenense- Corinthians


----------



## fanUltras

ECUADOR Guayaquil derby 14-08-2011

Emelec







Barcelona


----------



## Kevin_01

AUXERRE - *MARSEILLE*


----------



## fanUltras

Bate Borysov (BELARUS)- SK Sturm Graz


----------



## fanUltras

Wydad Casablanca (Morocco) - Esperance Tunis










AL-Ahly (Egypt) - Mouloudia D'Alger 










Club Africain (Tunisia) - InterClube Angola


----------



## fanUltras

SV Austria Salzburg - Red Bull Juniors 


















FC Basel – FC Zurich




































Weekend in Germany

http://www.ultras-tifo.net/photo-news/503-germany-weekend-review-12-14-august.html


----------



## fanUltras

Lechia Gdańsk - Cracovia Kraków


----------



## fanUltras

BULGARIA
Dobrudja Dobrich - Botev Plovdiv









Cherno More - Levski Sofia


















FRANCE
Saint-Etienne - Nancy


----------



## fanUltras

Japan: Vegalta Sendai-Kashiwa Reysol







Argentina: Olimpo - *Boca Juniors*


















Venezuela: Caracas FC-Trujillanos FC






BiH: Borac Banja Luka - Leotar


----------



## fanUltras

Cechy: Slovan Liberec - Slavia Praha









Slavia Praha - Pribram

















Spain: Valencia - Roma









Holland: Willem II - Go Ahead Eagles










PSV Eindhoven - RKC Waalwijk










AFC Ajax-Heerenveen


----------



## MalaMan

*Cearamor* is the Ultras group of *Ceará Sporting Club*, from Fortaleza, Brazil, a team that plays in the first division (Série A) of the Brazilian League.

The gigantic banner of *Cearamor* at the Castelão stadium:












Videos of the gigantic banner:


----------



## pawel19-87

*Wisła Kraków* – APOEL Nikozja









www.wisla.krakow.pl


----------



## fanUltras

Bayern Munchen - FC ZURICH 










FC Copenhagen - VICTORIA PLZEN


----------



## AUTO

Legia Warsaw - Spartak Moscow






ULTRAS
We hate everyone


----------



## delija90

Red Star - Rennais 1 : 2 60.000





^^ 1:05


----------



## Djakza

fanUltras said:


> FC Copenhagen - VICTORIA PLZEN







UEFA Mafiosi :cheers:


----------



## adeaide

*2002 WC Semi Finals (Korea : Germany)*


----------



## adeaide

*2002 WC (Korea : Italy)*


----------



## Kevin_01

Marseille - St Etienne (FRANCE)


----------



## b5254

Yes, really awesome video. Very professional. :cheers:


----------



## ennko

master_klon said:


> ^^ Why did they not play in the new Arena Lviv? Great video btw.



Arena Lviv ready by 85-90 percent
...and keep the football field for Euro)


----------



## Merdano

Hannover 96 - atletico Madrid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8scMZ0uKbA&feature=related


----------



## AUTO

Legia Warsaw 3:0 Ruch Chorzow
Polish Cup final


----------



## RFroner

b5254 said:


> AIK-IFK Göteborg (Råsunda Sweden)


FANTASTIC!

Southamerican style!


----------



## Luigi742

ennko said:


> *Karpaty Lviv* - Dnipro


i love the way the security guards just stand there.


----------



## AUTO

*This week in polish football highest league (Ekstraklasa)* 

Legia Warsaw - Jagiellonia Bialystok 29.04.2012







































Lech Poznan - Polonia Warsaw 27.04.2012

























Slask Wroclaw - Zaglebie Lubin 29.04.2012






























Wisla Cracow - Cracovia Cracow 30.04.2012


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Eintracht Frankfurt* - 1860 München
(2. Bundesliga / Germany)

*



*
*



*


----------



## Kadıkoylu




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Eintracht Frankfurt* - 1860 München
> (2. Bundesliga / Germany)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nie mehr 2 liga!!


----------



## KyleinOKC

Soccer fans have no impulse control. It is just a damn game.


----------



## MS20

KyleinOKC said:


> Soccer fans have no impulse control. It is just a damn game.


Be quiet yankee doodle. Find a forum where you can troll all you like.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^^ lol
jealousy never hides itself


----------



## undertaker89

KyleinOKC said:


> Soccer fans have no impulse control. It is just a damn game.


No, it is NOT just a game but you Americans can not understand that.


----------



## b5254

KyleinOKC said:


> Soccer fans have no impulse control. It is just a damn game.


That's ignorant to say. You don't understand the true meaning of football and what it means to people outside USA.


----------



## MNorthStar

It's equally as ignorant for those outside of the U.S. to say that nobody here "gets it"...

























Chicago, Seattle, Portland.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer




----------



## undertaker89

Eternal derby Partizan-Red Star (Serbia)


----------



## Kampflamm

Cologne...small riots after having been relegated.


----------



## datax

MNorthStar said:


> It's equally as ignorant for those outside of the U.S. to say that nobody here "gets it"...


Don't be ridiculous dude, really.


----------



## MNorthStar

Portland









Banned from the stadium so they found a nice rooftop view nearby. 

Not trying to say everyone here is passionate about football...only that there are people here who "get it".


----------



## MNorthStar

More from MLS this season:

Columbus










New York










Montreal










Toronto










San Jose










Portland










DC










Philadelphia










Seattle


----------



## 3SPIRES

Charlton v *Hartlepool* (English Third Division)


----------



## undertaker89

I didn't know that you use pyrotechnics, well done! :cheers:



MNorthStar said:


> Portland





MNorthStar said:


> More from MLS this season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus


----------



## master_klon

Some amazing supporter groups in MLS, Timbers Army (Portland) is my favourite, but if you like ultras than the UM02 from Montreal is the best.










They are in the Olympic Stadium until their stadium renovations are finished next month.
























































Away support @ New York Red Bulls


----------



## susan robert

best pics and vids
http://www.creative-alley.blogspot.com/


----------



## KyleinOKC

Again, it is just a game. Lighting the stands on fire and rioting. People just looking for a reason to act like a bunch of fu¢king idiots.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

KyleinOKC said:


> Again, it is just a game. Lighting the stands on fire and rioting. People just looking for a reason to act like a bunch of fu¢king idiots.


we are free to do so and like to 

i dont understand why some people are so annoyed to see our passion towards a certain idea

and those arent flames , they are flares, also, riots usually occur for reasons other than "only the game", unlike some parts of the world, for us, football is also a political-social issue, we express many of our feelings towards authorities through sporting events , at least in iran and many parts of europe it is like that, its not for no reason, its an opportunity to speak out aswell (aside from the actual footballing process of it)


----------



## 1708

Stockholm derby (Sweden). Solna aik - *DJURGÅRDENS IF*






The only thing you can hear from the solna supporters are their drums.. boom boom boom boom.. 


20.000 solna supporters 
7.000 Djurgården supporters

*Stockholm belongs to us!*


----------



## 1708

Solna aik - *DJURGÅRDENS IF* (Stockholm derby, Sweden)


----------



## b5254

AIK supporters


----------



## joaquinmpg




----------



## www.sercan.de

Galatasaray fans celebtrating the 18th championship at GS training center at 3:00


----------



## SGE1899

Frankfurt Supporters in Karlsruhe










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31SC4WHC_y0


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

www.sercan.de said:


> Galatasaray fans celebtrating the 18th championship at GS training center at 3:00


so did they raise the cup on fener's ground?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, but after 4 hours.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

lol it was all over iran's sports news , the fener fans preventing gala to get the cup , the match
turkish football is getting popular here


----------



## MS20

KyleinOKC said:


> Again, it is just a game. Lighting the stands on fire and rioting. People just looking for a reason to act like a bunch of fu¢king idiots.


**** off already. Isn't there a rounders/throwball emotions thread you can peruse? Bunch of passionless twats. Why are you even browsing a thread of a sport you don't like? Piss off and don't post again.


----------



## MS20

www.sercan.de said:


> Galatasaray fans celebtrating the 18th championship at GS training center at 3:00


Respect Gala. 

Saw the game, Turkish fans once again proving they're the best.


----------



## datax

KyleinOKC said:


> Again, it is just a game. Lighting the stands on fire and rioting. People just looking for a reason to act like a bunch of fu¢king idiots.


:lol::lol::lol:

Can't stop laughing.


----------



## Kevin_01

Montpellier - Lille


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Fortuna Düsseldorf - Hertha BSC Berlin 2:2
(Relegation Playoff Germany)

Fortuna Dusseldorf fans storm pitch before playoff actually ends :rofl:


----------



## KyleinOKC

MS20 said:


> **** off already. Isn't there a rounders/throwball emotions thread you can peruse? Bunch of passionless twats. Why are you even browsing a thread of a sport you don't like? Piss off and don't post again.


And if you don't like what I post, don't read it. **** off douche canoe.


----------



## undertaker89




----------



## KingmanIII

MS20 said:


> **** off already. Isn't there a rounders/throwball emotions thread you can peruse? Bunch of passionless twats. Why are you even browsing a thread of a sport you don't like? Piss off and don't post again.


Please don't parlay one American's incendiary provocation into a sweeping diatribe against all of us. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin_01

Montpellier Champion of France


----------



## svvo

Only in France, a team like Montpellier is a Champion! Congrats MHSC!


----------



## MrChavcore

MS20 said:


> **** off already. Isn't there a rounders/throwball emotions thread you can peruse? Bunch of passionless twats. Why are you even browsing a thread of a sport you don't like? Piss off and don't post again.


this made me laugh so hard!


----------



## GEwinnen




----------



## Mr_Andersonn

KyleinOKC said:


> And if you don't like what I post, don't read it. **** off douche canoe.


Douche canoe - :lol:


----------



## datax

svvo said:


> Only in France, a team like Montpellier is a Champion! Congrats MHSC!


What do you mean?


----------



## Otto Racecar

MS20 said:


> **** off already. Isn't there a rounders/throwball emotions thread you can peruse? Bunch of passionless twats. Why are you even browsing a thread of a sport you don't like? Piss off and don't post again.


You're both wrong. There's plenty of passion in American sports which sometimes spills over into violence and rioting which is the pot calling the kettle black in the case of KyleinOKC.The issue is more that the police and security have really imposed a zero tolerance policy in the US in almost all sports for fireworks or any type of mischief.It not just a kick in the butt or look a way anymore like it used to be but often prolonged jail time for assault or disorderly conduct especially after people have died or have been seriously injured in recent years. Soccer(football) is really the only sport in the US where you can bring in flags,drums,or flares.It has nothing to do with the passion of the fans.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Otto Racecar said:


> You're both wrong. There's plenty of passion in American sports which sometimes spills over into violence and rioting which is the pot calling the kettle black in the case of KyleinOKC.The issue is more that the police and security have really imposed a zero tolerance policy in the US in almost all sports for fireworks or any type of mischief.It not just a kick in the butt or look a way anymore like it used to be but often prolonged jail time for assault or disorderly conduct especially after people have died or have been seriously injured in recent years. Soccer(football) is really the only sport in the US where you can bring in flags,drums,or flares.It has nothing to do with the passion of the fans.


it has lots to do with the passion of the fans
im not arguing about if americans do/do not have passion

but the thing is police in europe and latin america and many parts of asia (i can speak for iran) are strict as well, in iran you have so many guards in the matches and undercover basij forcesyet lots of stuff happens in the stands and streets

the nature of the concept of sport or "team" rather is different in different cultures , lets leave it at that


----------



## Otto Racecar

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> it has lots to do with the passion of the fans
> im not arguing about if americans do/do not have passion
> 
> but the thing is police in europe and latin america and many parts of asia (i can speak for iran) are strict as well, in iran you have so many guards in the matches and undercover basij forcesyet lots of stuff happens in the stands and streets
> 
> the nature of the concept of sport or "team" rather is different in different cultures , lets leave it at that


I understand what you're saying.The notion that these things don't happen in the US is an incorrect notion though.I would make a strong argument that in collegiate American sports there are some of the most passionate fans anywhere.I would also make the argument that although there are certain NFL teams that have priced the regular passionate fan out of the stadium it does not diminish the support that most of these teams have.Also you may not realize most NFL stadiums have jails or holding cells for anyone who is caught fighting.Unfortunately these are necessary evils for people who have too much "passion".


----------



## acade88

Racing Club (Argentina)


----------



## b5254

^^ Holy shit. That's some impressing stuff! :cheers:


----------



## datax

Great indeed, but...there the hell is piro?


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz

f e l i x said:


> Shakhtar vs Dynamo 2-0
> http://shakhtar.com/en/news/21444


Boise State University in the US does something similar for american football, only it's what the people are wearing not signs/banners being held up. It keeps the effect the whole game.










They try to get a few different combos throughout the year. Say, alternating Blue/Orange/White... or Orange/Blue/White.. 2nd Tier Blue, Bottom tier Orange.. 1 side Orange, other side Blue.. 

Doesn't compare to soccer, football, fans, but, at least they are trying. When I've always wanted to get a flare into a game somewhere. I'm sure it's really frowned upon in most US stadiums.


----------



## MNorthStar

*MLS Update*

Lots of good stuff around MLS lately. Here's an update of shots from the past few weeks:

*Houston*









*Chicago*













































*Chicago* away @ Columbus













*Columbus*



























*Kansas City*



















*New York*









*Portland*




































*DC* away @ Philadelphia


















*Montreal*




































*Seattle* away @ Vancouver


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## b5254

MNorthStar said:


> Lots of good stuff around MLS lately. Here's an update of shots from the past few weeks:


Nice to see some progress in MLS regarding tifos etc. :cheers:


----------



## Elbröwer

1. FC Magdeburg, German 4. division


----------



## NesC

Djurgårdens IF - IFK Göteborg (Sweden)









































Pictures from www.jarnkaminerna.se


----------



## Elensar77

Must watch.

Galatasaray - Beşiktaş 3D choreography

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_LDUKy18q0&feature=related

Galatasaray - Fenerbahçe 3D choreography

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcOJuaFnDto


----------



## tasymac

*The Manchester City supporter filmed in tears during Sunday's 1-0 defeat at Swansea, and ridiculed on message boards nationwide, has claimed: "I wasn’t crying, I was just frustrated and very tired".*


----------



## andretanure




----------



## andretanure

GREEN HELL - CORITIBA SUPPORTERS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT72mnFTwzA


----------



## hongphan

*I added a few pictures up on Euro 2012 fans



























*More information at hotdeal|cungmua

*--------------------

*


----------



## rumbles_ubamba

NesC said:


> Djurgårdens IF - IFK Göteborg (Sweden)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from www.jarnkaminerna.se


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYRKVcu7vs0


----------



## Matze20111984

Allianz Arena, munich










source: http://thanhtu90.blogspot.de/2012/05/hot-bayer-munich-chelsea-fc-at-allianz.html


----------



## Djakza

Crvena Zvezda(Serbia) - Omonia(Cyprus), Europa League qualifications.


----------



## mark555

*For football fans :*

These are top 5 sports stadiums in world which have no equality.
1.old Trafford 
2.Twickenham(rugby)
3.Wimbledon Centre
4.Kyle Field USA
5.Lords


----------



## vitaming

mark555 said:


> These are top 5 sports stadiums in world which have no equality.
> 1.old Trafford
> 2.Twickenham(rugby)
> 3.Wimbledon Centre
> *4.Kyle Field USA
> *5.Lords


:down:


----------



## JJG

vitaming said:


> :down:


Why the thumbs down, dude.....?

WHY?


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

JJG said:


> Why the thumbs down, dude.....?
> 
> WHY?


Usa fans arent comparable to MAn U fans or others english fans;


----------



## MS20

What is the reasoning behind Kyle Field? I dont even know in what city the stadium is in, but I'd be willing to be that inequality in a US stadium is probably slightly overstated.


----------



## JJG

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Usa fans arent comparable to MAn U fans or others english fans;





> What is the reasoning behind Kyle Field? I dont even know in what city the stadium is in, but I'd be willing to be that inequality in a US stadium is probably slightly overstated.


Before I say anything, Kyle Field is a College (AMERICAN) Football stadium, so I wouldn't expect Europeans to understand. I already know half of you stopped reading after the last sentence.

It's located in College Station, Texas and home to the Texas A&M University Aggies. Their fans are rabid, loud, and make an intimidating venue even more intimidating. They all stand on their feet through out the entire game, only sitting down for halftime, yell their asses off, having military cadets close to the field, the 55 American Flags on Gameday (representing 55 alumni who fought in WWI), Singing the "Aggie War Hymm", kissing in the stands after the team scores, the mascott Reveille, the fan base is known as "the 12th man"..... 

Look, I know the football in this thread is "Footy". Association Football. Some guys here don't know that, but as far as American football goes, Kyle Field and the Texas A&M students/alumni/fan base is one of the best, with the one of the top traditions and emotional fans in the country. 


I'm not gonna get into another football vs. soccer thing, because it's a stupid, bitchy, and pointless argument. But why is it that American football or Rugby or Galic or any other code of football doesn't count here?


----------



## MS20

JJG: You and I have very different interpretations of the last couple of posts. For me, Mark555's list was based on inequality of attendees at stadiums around the world. His use of the word "equality" doesn't seem to correlate with "intimidating" fanbases, which is what you seem to think. The list doesn't make a lot of sense unless you interpret it that way. Otherwise, you could have put hundreds of football clubs ahead of most of those. 

Lords (cricket), Wimbledon (tennis) and Twickenham (rugby) are well known for the upper class backgrounds of most of their patrons. The stadiums, perhaps outside of Twickenham, are not hostile whatsoever. 

My question about Kyle Field had nothing to do with the legitimacy of an American stadium being put into a list which compares atmospheres, but it had to do with questioning what made Kyle Field a place of "inequality", ie is the stadium synonymous with a certain ethnicity or class? I can see how you may have interpreted my post to be a criticism of US atmospheres, but that couldn't be more wrong. My post had nothing whatsoever to do with atmospheres. 



> But why is it that American football or Rugby or Galic or any other code of football doesn't count here?


That's not true. There have been images posted here from every football code. You asking that question seems to stem from a misinterpretation of my post, which as I explained above has nothing to do with your rant. As for Paraguay Dream, I think he misunderstood the list as well. Considering Old Trafford has one of the worst atmospheres in all of football, he doesn't appear particularly astute either.


----------



## JJG

MS20 said:


> JJG: You and I have very different interpretations of the last couple of posts. For me, Mark555's list was based on inequality of attendees at stadiums around the world. His use of the word "equality" doesn't seem to correlate with "intimidating" fanbases, which is what you seem to think. The list doesn't make a lot of sense unless you interpret it that way. Otherwise, you could have put hundreds of football clubs ahead of most of those.
> 
> Lords (cricket), Wimbledon (tennis) and Twickenham (rugby) are well known for the upper class backgrounds of most of their patrons. The stadiums, perhaps outside of Twickenham, are not hostile whatsoever.
> 
> My question about Kyle Field had nothing to do with the legitimacy of an American stadium being put into a list which compares atmospheres, but it had to do with questioning what made Kyle Field a place of "inequality", ie is the stadium synonymous with a certain ethnicity or class? I can see how you may have interpreted my post to be a criticism of US atmospheres, but that couldn't be more wrong. My post had nothing whatsoever to do with atmospheres.


I was responding to TWO posts including yours, but I guess to go to your point about "inequality".... nearly all of the major college and pro football stadiums in America have club levels, sky boxes. That sort. 

Most likely _not_ like Europe, but the wine and cheese crowd does have their own sections of a stadium.


----------



## AUTO




----------



## Da23vidgd

carlspannard...thnak you


----------



## Da23vidgd

Uruguay and Brazil followed


----------



## wesllytb

Brasil - S.C Corinthians Paulista

















































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOfYITjZxDM&feature=plcp


----------



## Maty Imperial

RACING CLUB DE AVELLANEDA-ARGENTINA

RACING 2-INDEPENDIENTE 0 

19/08/2012


----------



## AUTO

Legia vs Rosenborg


----------



## MS20

Thanks for those Corinthians pics


----------



## undertaker89

Gravediggers(Partizan) Belgrade 30.08.2012.


----------



## Harisson

Dynamo Kyiv - Borussia Mönchengladbach


----------



## b5254

Last derby at Råsunda stadium before demolition.


----------



## NesC

Djurgården from Djurgården-AIK


----------



## 1708

NesC said:


> Djurgården from Djurgården-AIK


----------



## AUTO

Legia Warsaw vs Polonia Warsaw

2:00


----------



## undertaker89

Partizan Belgrade-Neftchi Baku 20.09


----------



## Martin Ferraro

The biggest flag in the world (football)


----------



## wesllytb

Martin Ferraro said:


> The biggest flag in the world (football)


which team?


----------



## Luigi742

Perth Glory - A-League










The game last sunday was by far the best display I've seen in the A-League, flags, streamers, banners, tifos, flares the whole lot. It was great to be involved in.


----------



## Martin Ferraro

wesllytb said:


> which team?


Talleres de Córdoba, ARGENTINA.


----------



## MNorthStar

MLS Update:

SEATTLE - Portland (66,000+ for biggest rivalry in MLS)


----------



## wesllytb

Martin Ferraro said:


> Talleres de Córdoba, ARGENTINA.


sabe que tamaño tiene la bandera?


----------



## MrYoung

At my club (SK Brann, Bergen) we ran a protest last monday on our first of three monday matches in a row, making it a total of 8 monday matches in a 30 match season. We kept our two main singing sections empty for the first 10 minutes of the match while remaining completely silent and displaying various banners.

NO TO TV-CONTROLLED FOOTBALL (back)
FOOTBALL FOR FANS - GIVE US THE FOOTBALL BACK (front of stand)
FUTURE? (behind sofa)
HATER NFF (NFF = Norwegian FA)










































































The protest gained a lot of media attention so hopefully it will have some effect.


----------



## Djakza

Amazing clip showing the atmosphere at the "Ethernal Derby", one of the biggest derby games in football, between Crvena Zvezda and Partizan(the madness begins at 14:20):





This match was played last year, there's another one coming in 12 days.


----------



## b5254

Concrete jungle said:


> ^^ Was there myself-Hemma På Råsunda!
> 
> Great atmosphere,beautiful farewell to a beautiful stadium.


I don't think the stadium itself is something special, honestly it is old fashioned and worn. But it has a great history with a World cup final in 1958 for example. And the fans at Norra stå and the awesome derby's will always be remembered.


----------



## Concrete jungle

b5254 said:


> I don't think the stadium itself is something special, honestly it is old fashioned and worn. But it has a great history with a World cup final in 1958 for example. And the fans at Norra stå and the awesome derby's will always be remembered.


Well,I think you know what I mean.Of course It's not the most beautiful stadium in the world aesthetically,but it got some charm and most importantly-a soul.A stadium that has left a lot of memories.

That's what I meant with ''beautiful''.A beautiful concrete bunker


----------



## b5254

Concrete jungle said:


> Well,I think you know what I mean.Of course It's not the most beautiful stadium in the world aesthetically,but it got some charm and most importantly-a soul.A stadium that has left a lot of memories.
> 
> That's what I meant with ''beautiful''.A beautiful concrete bunker


I know. Even if Friends arena is more modern etc etc, it will never be the same feeling as when you stand at Råsunda a rainy autumn day together with real supporters who will come no mater of the weather or if the stadium is old and worn. There are some things you will miss with Råsunda and some things you will not miss (lack of toilets etc). 

I heard someone said there will never be a flare lightened at Friends arena for example because then you have to evacuate the whole arena. These kind of statements will kill the supporter culture in Sweden.


----------



## Concrete jungle

b5254 said:


> I know. Even if Friends arena is more modern etc etc, it will never be the same feeling as when you stand at Råsunda a rainy autumn day together with real supporters who will come no mater of the weather or if the stadium is old and worn. There are some things you will miss with Råsunda and some things you will not miss (lack of toilets etc).
> 
> I heard someone said there will never be a flare lightened at Friends arena for example because then you have to evacuate the whole arena. These kind of statements will kill the supporter culture in Sweden.


Good luck with that:lol:

Then we will probably have to evacuate the arena several times during a match...in and out,in and out.

We will see what Friends is going to bring us.I am optimistic about the acoustics at least.


----------



## ennko

Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk - Metalist Kharkiv 2-0 (03.11.2012)


----------



## kybo

Celtic 2-1 FC Barcelona



















Photos by paddimir










[dailymotion]xuy8p2_celtic-v-barcelona-2-1-07-11-12-pre-match-champions-league_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## b5254

^^ Awesome! Celtic have great fans.



Hammarby-Trelleborg 2012-10-30


----------



## b5254




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Some of the best supporters ever have to be those of Rapid Bucharest. They aren't very many, the stadium held 18k at its best (one stand has been closed, since). But the way the sing and make noise all game long is mindblowing. Here's some footage from a game I went to, back then:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEwMCkjG6Zc

(^ I was under the banner)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHoauYF9fBQ

(went like this all game long)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRaDTuGT-JQ&feature=related

(goal celebrations)


I love small fan groups who shout their hearts out. One other example is Bastia and their Corsican fans:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4BPIXbzBFM&feature=related

The attendance at this match was barely over 12k!


----------



## prahovaploiesti

*Petrolul Ploiesti - Steaua Bucharest (2012-2013)*

First 3D coreography in Romania



























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS0gkC_Ss80


----------



## TracoRomanul

Steaua Bucharet - Peluza SUD


----------



## MrYoung

Last weekend had some good pyro in Norway for a change, that doesnt happen very often...

*Brann* (my club) - Tromsø
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyL9jXkNzQw

*Vålerenga* - Lillestrøm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkTV5f6q6fM

Vålerenga - *Lillestrøm*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6sNXW7qyGE

*Stabæk* - Sogndal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i0DHBqhT3I

And Moldes pathetic league victory celebration....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_eXW_6P10c


----------



## Djakza

Another great pyro show by Delije(Crvena Zvezda- Partizan):


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## MNorthStar

MLS Update

SEATTLE (ECS - Emerald City Supporters)

















LOS ANGELES (ACB - Angel City Brigade)

















DC (District Ultras, La Norte, and Screaming Eagles)


----------



## MNorthStar

More MLS

SAN JOSE (1906 Ultras)


----------



## b5254

Last game and tifo ever at Råsunda Fooball stadium. Once host of World cup final 1958.

AIK vs Napoli.


----------



## b5254

And today Råsunda (Host of World cup final 1958, and Euro 1992) started to be demolished. First the fans had a chance to take what they wanted.


----------



## Concrete jungle

^^ Oh yeah!

Chairs?Check.Grass?Check.Goal net?Check.I'm happy.

It was a magical atmosphere against Napoli.Shame about the late goal but nobody really cared-it was a night to celebrate the 75 year old concrete bunker called Råsunda.You will be missed my friend!


----------



## b5254

Concrete jungle said:


> ^^ Oh yeah!
> 
> Chairs?Check.Grass?Check.Goal net?Check.I'm happy.
> 
> It was a magical atmosphere against Napoli.Shame about the late goal but nobody really cared-it was a night to celebrate the 75 year old concrete bunker called Råsunda.You will be missed my friend!


Congrats!

I was quite surprised when I entered the stadium and saw people hammering of concrete parts with a hammer. People were pretty crazy, taking away all loose parts, even advertising signs.

I was there too late to get parts of the net. I started to dismantle one of the chairs, but then I thought, "hm, where should I have this?" and decided not to bring it home.

By the way, did you saw the guy who wanted the midpoint of the pitch so bad that he managed to set off the sprinkler system. 

Look at the little girl in this pic: Hilarious! :lol:






































Good old Råsunda, you will be missed.


----------



## Concrete jungle

> Congrats!
> 
> I was quite surprised when I entered the stadium and saw people hammering of concrete parts with a hammer. People were pretty crazy, taking away all loose parts, even advertising signs.
> 
> I was there too late to get parts of the net. I started to dismantle one of the chairs, but then I thought, "hm, where should I have this?" and decided not to bring it home.
> 
> By the way, did you saw the guy who wanted the midpoint of the pitch so bad that he managed to set off the sprinkler system.
> 
> Look at the little girl in this pic: Hilarious!


First of all,that last pic of Råsunda is freakin' beautiful,thanks for that.

I saw a guy with a massive drilling machine at Norra stå.He was quite ''enthusiastic'' about the concrete he was going to get.That's some dedication:lol:

But people obviously have some strong and nostalgic feelings about Råsunda so I guess some concrete parts,poles and advertising boards means a lot to many.I can understand that even if it's weird.

I arrived quite early and managed to get some parts of the net. Got some before it ended.That sprinkler guy got my camera all wet but it was a hilarious moment.


----------



## b5254

Concrete jungle said:


> First of all,that last pic of Råsunda is freakin' beautiful,thanks for that.
> 
> I saw a guy with a massive drilling machine at Norra stå.He was quite ''enthusiastic'' about the concrete he was going to get.That's some dedication:lol:
> 
> But people obviously have some strong and nostalgic feelings about Råsunda so I guess some concrete parts,poles and advertising boards means a lot to many.I can understand that even if it's weird.
> 
> I arrived quite early and managed to get some parts of the net. Got some before it ended.That sprinkler guy got my camera all wet but it was a hilarious moment.


Yes, this arena has meant so much to a lot of people. They have spent some of their best moments of their lives there. Then you can understand the eager to get a piece of concrete from "Norra stå". 

I also heard the speaker voice saying "Do not cut the electricity cables. It is deadly and may harm you for the rest of your life". :lol:

And some guys were climbing on the roof of the east stand. :cheers:


----------



## Concrete jungle

b5254 said:


> Yes, this arena has meant so much to a lot of people. They have spent some of their best moments of their lives there. Then you can understand the eager to get a piece of concrete from "Norra stå".
> 
> I also heard the speaker voice saying "Do not cut the electricity cables. It is deadly and may harm you for the rest of your life". :lol:
> 
> And some guys were climbing on the roof of the east stand. :cheers:


And don't forget some of the last flares:cheers:






The last day at Råsunda stadion.Magical.


----------



## cavalier

Série A - Brazilian championship

Clube Náutico Capibaribe (Red & White) 1x0 sport club do recife (red & black) - Called The derby of the derbies (the third oldest derby in Brazil) - Recife

Nautico fans supporting players since the arrival of the team bus.
In this game they could confirm the relegation of biggest rival to the second division and ensure a place in the Sulamericana cup. And they did it...


----------



## doleron

cavalier said:


> Série A - Brazilian championship
> 
> Clube Náutico Capibaribe (Red & White) 1x0 sport club do recife (red & black) - Called The derby of the derbies (the third oldest derby in Brazil) - Recife
> 
> Nautico fans supporting players since the arrival of the team bus.
> In this game they could confirm the relegation of biggest rival to the second division and ensure a place in the Sulamericana cup. And they did it...


Video continued - part 1 




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X46Q7NDPtgU*

more photos of the arrival of the bus









*https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/641_469671719742664_1259864794_n.jpg*









*https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/156966_469672576409245_1035611386_n.jpg*









*https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16202_469672686409234_269833215_n.jpg*









*https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261476_469672966409206_432419048_n.jpg*









*https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61477_469673159742520_794611039_n.jpg*









*https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/64996_469670773076092_341087036_n.jpg*
^^ :lol:


----------



## RegiON4

MEXICO - TIGRES U.A.N.L.
after game





in the game







before the game


----------



## www.sercan.de

the 373rd Kıtalar Arası Derbi (Intercontinental Derby)


----------



## Luigi742

Great pics and video from the second Sydney Derby last saturday


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Fans of Vasco da Gama - BRA*


----------



## www.sercan.de

The story behind the GS-FB derby choreo
_Once again, a huge choreography was organised to rival that put on earlier in the spring before the derby against Besiktas when, with the Braveheart soundtrack playing in the background, the figure of Fatih Terim was shown indicating ‘The Way’ for Galatasaray players to follow.

This time, a Lion, the club’s symbol, rose up from the crowd holding a trophy, accompanied by a despairing Fenerbahçe player, thought to be the dearly missed Alex, behind a burning Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadium. A banner unfurled beforehand read: “*Everything can be forgotten, just distant memories remain but every MAY reminds you of us*.”_

http://blogs.thescore.com/counterat...r-shifts-across-bosphorus-from-fener-to-gala/


----------



## ogonek

Spartak Barcelona


----------



## www.sercan.de

Galatasaray fans 1987


----------



## Corbin

Now I have no these kinds of picture but these pictures posted above I am appreciated.


----------



## ObiUbamba

I have a lot of personal photos to contribute to this thread, but i'll start with my favourite one

* The Vienna Derby, SK Rapid Wien vs FK Austria Wien August 2012* 

























































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBXhUfiImx0&list=UU2PqWH4CFlOdLbOjOWN2hkw&index=2


----------



## bolsouru

This video is of my club, Club Nacional de Football ( Montevideo - Uruguay)
this was in the semifinal of "Copa Libertadores" (the champions league of southamerica). My team is one of the biggest clubs in southamerica , won in three times de Copa Libertadores (1971-1980-1988) and also in three times the Intercontinental Cup ( actual World Cub Tournament at the same years) and 44 times the uruguayan league
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYxQpUiKI7s (sorry i don´t know how to put a video)
and this are nice pictures of our supporters


----------



## Almeria

My macht day (in my celuluar movil): Unión Deportiva Almería 2- FC Barcelona B 2)


----------



## AUTO




----------



## peckichu

*U Cluj - Romania*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSNNKn1749k


----------



## www.sercan.de

Adana Demir SK fans


----------



## Gutex

Atlético 2 x 1 São Paulo (Libertadores)














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubeatleticomineiro/page2/


----------



## Luigi742

Perth Glory


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The excellent tifo at Bastia after their stadium ban expired:


----------



## campos333

*Most Dangerous Fans In The World*
*Besiktas*
*The Group Carsi*


----------



## Wezza

redbaron_012 said:


> I don't think your form of football will ever catch on ? It seems you either get draws or some team wins with a penalty etc ? I know you don't know what you do so ...can only feel sad......Australian Rules football is the best..........but the world rolls on only knowing what they grew up with in ignorance.....bless you..........: )


Yes the world ignores AFL because it is utterly shit. :hi:


----------



## ObiUbamba

Love to see that great support from the A League, considering how new it is. Those are better ultras than most MLS teams...


----------



## campos333




----------



## CainanUK

No bloody way would I go as an away fan to Besiktas... That place looks frightening!


----------



## Wezza

Western Sydney Wanderers vs Sydney FC on the weekend:


----------



## leoo

Estudiantes De La Plata (Argentina)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4ZeZGcVAd0


----------



## leoo

Estudiantes De La Plata (Argentina)


----------



## Martin Ferraro

^^

undoubtedly the best and most originals are in Argentina...

Talleres (3ra categoría)


----------



## michał_

campos333 said:


>


When was this flag presented and how long is it?


----------



## LucianPopa1000

CainanUK said:


> No bloody way would I go as an away fan to Besiktas... That place looks frightening!


not more frightening than saracoglu or turk telekom. yeah they look,sound frightening but really arent.The atmosphere is indeed the best in the world,in all tukish stadiums.Better than greece or balkan or eastern europe.


----------



## eagle in sky

michał_;101718773 said:


> When was this flag presented and how long is it?


2 kilometer

http://www.mogul.com.tr/readmore.aspx?hid=50&id=31


----------



## eagle in sky

Luigi742 said:


> Perth Glory


Is turkish eye above the poster ??


----------



## Wezza

More than 6000 travelling WSW fans at Newcastle last night where the Wanderers clinched the premiership:


----------



## Fabio1976

Wezza said:


> More than 6000 travelling WSW fans at Newcastle last night where the Wanderers clinched the premiership:


And the Sydney FC to home........:lol:


----------



## campos333




----------



## RegiON4

Next...


----------



## RegiON4

25,000 people took a trip of six hours for a game of Week 11 in Mexico


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Campos333, please stop posting that many pics in just one post, you're making the thread very hard to browse. Thanks.


----------



## Gutex

*Atlético fans at Independência stadium*


----------



## gioneo

RegiON4 said:


> 25,000 people took a trip of six hours for a game of Week 11 in Mexico


have a long way .... but much about South America.


----------



## ennko

*Dynamo Kyiv* - Shakhtar Donetsk (o7.04.2013)


----------



## AUTO

Legia
06.04.2013


----------



## alexandru.mircea

It's maybe because I am completely ignorant regarding club rugby, but I didn't expect such atmospheres to happen at rugby matches:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=61d21oWtcI8

That's before the Toulon - Leicester match in the Heineken Cup. Here's the atmosphere at the fan zone, with all the fans that couldn't enter the stadium: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UP6F-1VKnDI

Edit: I only now realized this thread is supposed to be only about football fans not any sports fans, sorry.


----------



## thompsongda

Is piro legal in Ukraine?


----------



## rammie1884

alexandru.mircea said:


> It's maybe because I am completely ignorant regarding club rugby, but I didn't expect such atmospheres to happen at rugby matches:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=61d21oWtcI8
> 
> That's before the Toulon - Leicester match in the Heineken Cup. Here's the atmosphere at the fan zone, with all the fans that couldn't enter the stadium: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UP6F-1VKnDI
> 
> Edit: I only now realized this thread is supposed to be only about football fans not any sports fans, sorry.


Rambleforce Hoooooooo!


----------



## DimitriB

The banner yesterday at Dortmund - Malaga was awesome !!!


----------



## zmej.garik

^^:lol:


----------



## DimitriB

zmej.garik said:


> ^^:lol:


True but it brought a good atmosphere and would be nice if more teams will do this. Galatasaray do it - AC Milan - Dortmund -... .
As long it not always copy - paste :lol:


----------



## b5254

Boring with a copy paste. But a lot is copy paste in football like chants etc.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

rammie1884 said:


> Rambleforce Hoooooooo!


Clever girl.


----------



## michał_

b5254 said:


> Boring with a copy paste. But a lot is copy paste in football like chants etc.


Actually, this is hardly a copy+paste. People who think that didn't bother to check how both choreographies were presented.

The one in Dortmund may use the binoculars motive, but that's it for similarity as it made the background dynamically connected with binoculars as well. To me it's a completely different thing than what Milan presented. Done differently, with different meaning, using different methods. Using a piece of the one before isn't really too much...


----------



## AUTO

Wisla Krakow - Legia Warsaw (13.04.2013)


Wisla (home fans)
















Legia (away fans)


----------



## lukaszek89

^^


----------



## thompsongda




----------



## 1886

Grasshoppers Zurich fans away in the cup semi-final 2-1 victory against fc zurich


----------



## Kevin_01

Saint Etienne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mimMZKGii0


----------



## eMKay

I never understood why the away fans are segregated. Isn't it just easier to have them buy tickets like home fans? That's what they do here. They make a certain amount available for away fans (they buy them through their teams ticket office) but they are not in any specific part of the stadium.


----------



## Lumbergo

eMKay said:


> I never understood why the away fans are segregated. Isn't it just easier to have them buy tickets like home fans? That's what they do here. They make a certain amount available for away fans (they buy them through their teams ticket office) but they are not in any specific part of the stadium.


it's for their own protection.

we don't really have this problem in the USA (and when it does happen it's usually a few drunk idiots causing a ruckus).


----------



## West12Rangers

eMKay said:


> I never understood why the away fans are segregated. Isn't it just easier to have them buy tickets like home fans? That's what they do here. They make a certain amount available for away fans (they buy them through their teams ticket office) but they are not in any specific part of the stadium.


you must be joking,it would be carnage!plus,you loose a lot of the atmosphere.Away fans generally make a lot of noise(if there is a lot of them)but they will only sing if they are all together.If you go to an away,you want to sit with your own fans.
Plus,i dont want away fans sitting next to me(especially Chelsea fans)


----------



## LucianPopa1000

eMKay said:


> I never understood why the away fans are segregated. Isn't it just easier to have them buy tickets like home fans? That's what they do here. They make a certain amount available for away fans (they buy them through their teams ticket office) but they are not in any specific part of the stadium.


That would be insane.European ultras hate themselves.I mean u have no idea how many street fights ,stabbings happen in Eastern Europe,the Balkans..
You can't possible understand because there are almost no ultras in America.
If you go and sit with the home fans,you might not be able to enjoy ur teams goal,or if you do ur getting beat.You can't sing,you must be very careful how u react at goals,chances...So you couldnt enjoy the game properly.Not worth the trip.
The vast majority of away fans(at least in some parts of Europe) are ultras,not people sitting in the business seats.U want those segregated .Some of them are drug-addicted,drunk.,very violent ppl..


----------



## Leedsrule

LucianPopa1000 said:


> The vast majority of away fans(at least in some parts of Europe) are ultras,not people sitting in the business seats.U want those segregated .Some of them are drug-addicted,drunk.,very violent ppl..


That's a bold statement. Also, it's bollocks. The vast majority of fans, home or away, are not intent on causing trouble, especially not in England. But its that risk that they may cause trouble which is why you segregate them.


----------



## LucianPopa1000

Leedsrule said:


> That's a bold statement. Also, it's bollocks. The vast majority of fans, home or away, are not intent on causing trouble, especially not in England. But its that risk that they may cause trouble which is why you segregate them.


I said in some parts of europe.AKA balkans,turkey...i know in western europe thats very rarely the case.And you are right,they are segregated because of the risk,not necessarily because theyre hot heads:lol:


----------



## matthemod

It's because being a football fan in the UK is very tribalistic, having home and away fans interspersed would ruin the atmosphere. Having designated home and away sections allows fans to sing together, and particularly as away fans, provide a unified front against the majority.

I don't doubt that feasibly home and away fans could sit together, it works in rugby and cricket, it's just more fun to think that for 90 minutes you have this faux intense rivalry with another group of people, who you will most likely have a pint with after the match.


----------



## Leedsrule

LucianPopa1000 said:


> I said in some parts of europe.AKA balkans,turkey...i know in western europe thats very rarely the case.And you are right,they are segregated because of the risk,not necessarily because theyre hot heads:lol:


Yeah but I don't think its like that even in eastern Europe. Im sure the majority of away fans aren't ultra's but you just don't notice them, you only notice the ultras.


----------



## Wezza

Western Sydney Wanderers fans marching through the streets celebrating their premiership:


----------



## Fabio1976

Wezza said:


> Western Sydney Wanderers fans marching through the streets celebrating their premiership:


Great !! I am sorry for the 2nd place.


----------



## SE9

Some of the pre-match atmospheres/displays in the Champions League this season:



*Westfalenstadion* before Dortmund vs Malaga:







*Camp Nou* before Barcelona vs Bayern:







*Old Trafford* before Man United vs Real:







*Santiago Bernabeu* before Real vs Dortmund:







*Allianz Arena* before Bayern vs Barcelona:







*Juventus Stadium* before Juventus vs Bayern:


----------



## lukaszek89

Slask Wroclaw-Legia Warszawa




























































source: legia.com


----------



## Matze20111984

Champions League Semifinal Bayern-Lyon 2010:


----------



## www.sercan.de

All 4 stands


----------



## Matheus Oliveira

For those who never were in a real stand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBRRfqE_JFU

This video was filmed in a local derby here in Brazil, between Bahia and Vitoria. The stadium will host some games of WC.


----------



## Matheus Oliveira




----------



## lukaszek89

Legia-Slask


















































































source: legia.com


----------



## prahovaploiesti

More from Petrolul Ploiesti:
Not only did the have the first 3D coreography in Romania, but also the second and third:cheers:

Petrolul Ploiesti - Dinamo Bucharest 2-1




























Petrolul Ploiesti - Gloria Bistrita 4-0


----------



## Gutex

*Atlético Mineiro´s team arriving at the stadium yesterday for the 4x1 victory against São Paulo in Libertadores Cup*


----------



## campos333

Beşiktaş 3 - 0 Genclerbirligi - 141 Decibel New World Record 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JzPdSUijtg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwSopUEoZds&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gutex

MicroX said:


> I wish there were cameras focused on the fans for the entire thing.


I found this one. It isn't so good but you can still feel the atmosphere at the stadium.


----------



## svvo

alexandru.mircea said:


> Where are all those fans during the regular season? 12k average attendance...


All in final match :lol:...


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Petrolul Ploiesti beat CFR Cluj 1-0 in cup final played in Bucharest.
3rd cup after 18 years of waiting (previous 1963 and 1995).
Petrolul beat Craiova's 1998 record for visiting supporters wich was 16800. Petrolul had almost 25000, Cluj almost 500.
Also 1st prodium after over 40 years.




























More photos to come.:banana:


----------



## LucianPopa1000

Without Bokila your in relegation :lol:
The atmos was good,but terrible support from Cluj.Big club, ya avin a larf......


----------



## sunnysz

Introducing some Indian flavour with fan pics of Mohun Bagan Club - the oldest club of India founded in 1889...nd I am a proud fan of Mohun Bagan


----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz

Introducing some Indian flavour with fan pics of Mohun Bagan Club - the oldest club of India founded in 1889...nd I am a proud fan of Mohun Bagan


----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## sunnysz




----------



## AUTO

^^


----------



## prahovaploiesti

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Without Bokila your in relegation :lol:
> The atmos was good,but terrible support from Cluj.Big club, ya avin a larf......


True, but who cares now. We won the cup.
So we have to party:

:dance:


----------



## prahovaploiesti

prahovaploiesti said:


> Petrolul Ploiesti beat CFR Cluj 1-0 in cup final played in Bucharest.
> More photos to come.:banana:






























And back in Ploiesti for the street celebrations:




























Full album here:

http://www.doarpetrolul.ro/foto/thumbnails.php?album=145


----------



## LucianPopa1000

Ploiesti fans closely resemble Dortmund fans,not only in colour :lol:


----------



## AUTO




----------



## Fabio1976

sunnysz said:


>


Compliments to the Mohun Bagan fans !!!


----------



## AUTO




----------



## Maty Imperial




----------



## Maty Imperial




----------



## Maty Imperial




----------



## mainor

Lo que hace que los fans fuera de control


----------



## VmR

Red Star-Partizan , a eternal derby of Belgrade.


----------



## campos333




----------



## campos333




----------



## 1708

*Djurgårdens IF* - IFK Norrköping 1-2, Tele2 Arena (27 798), Swedish Allsvenskan



1708 said:


> http://www.DIF.se


----------



## 1708




----------



## 1708




----------



## UptownBuff

snej @ Borussia Dortmund-Málaga by JorisFootballFans, on Flickr
Genious from BVB fans


----------



## Swapbeck

*Wow! 95,000 Liverpool fans sing You'll Never Walk Alone at the MCG*


----------



## campos333




----------



## AUTO

Gift for UEFA


----------



## acy

NK Rijeka vs VFB Stuttgart .Armada and Kantrida stadium:cheers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSmyP2ZI6m4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## berdberd

CHIANGMAI FC - 2013 D2 THAILAND


----------



## il capo1921

fans mc alger 2013


----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## Rohne

Eat this! :cheers:






*Eintracht Frankfurt* - Girondins Bordeaux


----------



## campos333




----------



## ariestetoles

AUTO said:


> Gift for UEFA


that was a great atmosphere ther.
#SALUTE #SALUTE
Nice share Bro


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia 15.09.2013


----------



## 1708

*STOCKHOLM DERBY DJURGÅRDENS IF - aik 2-2*


----------



## 1708




----------



## parcdesprinces

*2006 Coupe de France final!*

*Paris Saint-Germain Football-Club* vs *Olympique de Marseille* :cheers: (etc):

:happy: (*Paris-Capitale* vs *Marseille-*(& co.)-*Succursale*)


























:bowtie::bowtie:



*P.S. ICI, c'est PARIS !! :colbert:*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ *Bonus* (about the "so-called" 'succursale' stuff :|)*:*





parcdesprinces said:


> *Yesterday, Toulon Rugby Fans* (Stade Vélodrome, Marseille)



:bow::bow::bow: (roof or not)


----------



## campos333




----------



## campos333




----------



## ETSman

Can you post national team fans?


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia against Lille


----------



## campos333




----------



## campos333




----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia against Irtysh Pavlodar:


----------



## sinite1914

Levski fans against Cska 19.10.2013


----------



## ETSman

Nice pyro from The maniacs, Zeljo (Sarajevo). This is the 102nd Sarajevo derby


----------



## Guest

Posted this in the Serbian forum. 






Red Star fans during the same game


----------



## InspectorPanda

sure, there a some other classic matches with similar "atmosphere" (maybe not the best word to descripe what we see) in Europe... 

but, when we talk about derby´s & rivalry .... then from my point of view it goes without saying, that these two clubs set the benchmark for a long time now !

tremendous scenes ...


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia Ultras


----------



## shlouger

Winners05 , Wydad Casablanca Fans , Morocco 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7gacY5Qdck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54jZzVRCR_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-w4nK2_30c

^^


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia Ultras 16.11.2013


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Newcastle & Sunderland fans at Roker Park, 1970:










https://twitter.com/RedMacca1976/status/404332278517858304


----------



## AUTO

Legia 23.11.2013


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia fans against Litex 23.11.2013


----------



## Andre Goth

*Biggest football crowd in the world*, 40 million fans!*

Clube de Regatas do Flamengo (from Dutch vlamingen: Flemish people, English: Flamengo Regatta Club), commonly referred to as Flamengo , is a Brazilian football club based in Rio de Janeiro. The club was established in 1885








* Source


----------



## ETSman

AUTO said:


> Legia 23.11.2013


Saw this. This is amazing..


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Eintracht Frankfurt brought an amazing 13 thousand away fans to Bordeaux for what was just a Europa League group fixture. It will remains for a long time, most likely, the record for number of away fans in the competition.


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia fans against Litex:


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## TracoRomanul

*Bucharest Derby, Steaua-Dinamo*


----------



## AcesHigh

well, the thread is about fans emotions, not about fan support only.

so some pictures of sad fans when their teams lost some final or were relegated...

Grêmio fans crying in the goodbye match at Estádio Olimpico, built in 1954, when Grêmio made it´s last match there, before moving to the new Grêmio Arena stadium

















at 2:35, fans crying in the stadium farewell


----------



## AcesHigh

Vasco relegated, including fan that threatened suicide by jumping from the stadium roof





Corinthians fans crying with relegation







and the best fan emotion of all time... hidden camera filming a desperate River Plate fan when River got relegated.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

That reminds me:


----------



## Zig_Zag

*KUBAN-RRASNODAR 1-3*


----------



## Fabio1976

fidalgo said:


>


Fantastic photo !!! What is the club ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Standard Liege, I think.


----------



## AcesHigh

alexandru.mircea said:


> Standard Liege, I think.


that stadium really looks like La Bombonera from Boca! (Bombonera doesnt have a roof, however)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=644736552266388&set=gm.454954521302256&type=1&theater


----------



## bing222

SYDNEY FC Vs Western Sydney Wanderers


----------



## nicko_viteh

fidalgo said:


>


It reminds me the receptions that are made in Argentina.


----------



## TracoRomanul

*Steaua Bucharest fans away against Dinamo, goal Lato*

:siren:


----------



## 1708

*Stockholm derby: Djurgårdens IF - AIK 2-3 (0-1)*









Cristian Lopez - www.jarnkaminerna.se









Cristian Lopez - www.jarnkaminerna.se









Cristian Lopez - www.jarnkaminerna.se


----------



## TracoRomanul

*Bucharest, u must see this*


----------



## poguemahone

Sydney FC vs Perth Glory


----------



## Chimaera

Club Brugge used its drone to film the tifo produced with 27,000 sheets of paper before the match against Standard on Monday. 3 is the number given to the Club at the start of the first ever Belgian competition in 1895 (Club Brugge is the second oldest still existing club in Belgium, Antwerp FC is the oldest and has number 1), 1891 is the year the Club was officially founded and in the Kop stand you can see a representation of the old Club logo. Blue Army, founded in 1998 has produced dozens of tifos since 2002 and holds the rights for the old logo.

92710807

It takes 20 seconds before the camera starts turning around!


----------



## smolki

Fabio1976 said:


> Fantastic photo !!! What is the club ?


and here something similar.
Wisła Kraków


----------



## Vandoren

The Caucasus derby ( Anzhi vs Terek)


----------



## szaasz

Ferencváros-Ujpest


----------



## szaasz

Ferencváros ultras the atmosphere of Budapest


----------



## Ultra84

http://youtu.be/xkg5dwhVHW0
:cheers:


----------



## Evil78

Bucharest, National Arena. Was posted before, but this is better quality.:cheers:


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## Maty Imperial

El telon de la seleccion Argentina


----------



## Maty Imperial

fidalgo said:


>


----------



## il capo1921

fans mca alger ( algerie )


----------



## il capo1921

champion coupe d'algerie 2014 ( MC ALGER )


----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## il capo1921




----------



## Fabio1976

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/25/t...in-the-pacific-northwest.html?ref=travel&_r=1


----------



## prahovaploiesti

FC Petrolul Ploiesti 90 years celebration:
































































Full photo gallery


----------



## 1708

*Djurgårdens IF * 0 - 0 IFK Göteborg


----------



## FCZZ

Oldschool pitch invasion @ FC Dordrecht after their promotion last week:


----------



## sinite1914

Levski Sofia
100 years anniversary - 24.05.2014








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnrNPE523jU


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

*Legia Warszawa - Ruch Chorzów*
Legia won the champion title.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

and celebrating after the match


----------



## danielbeier

Grêmio fans











Goal in our new stadium:


----------



## danielbeier

Racing fans tribute to Independiente that has gone to the second division:






Boca Juniors fans - Copa Libertadores 2013


----------



## 1708

Djurgårdens IF - IFK Göteborg 2014-05-21


----------



## AUTO




----------



## fidalgo

98134463

During Brazil’s opening game against Croatia, Claus Wahlers recorded what his neighbourhood sounded like after each Brazil goal (they won the match 3-1). The video was recorded in Moema, São Paulo, and those loud bangs you hear are fireworks.

The author says there were no big outdoor screenings nearby, just a small BBQ in the building across the street. The cheers you hear are just people watching in their own small groups! Wahlers also points out that you can hear the difference between people watching the game ‘Over the Air’ (OTA) using an antenna versus on cable, as the cable feed has about a 2-second delay.


----------



## fidalgo

When Chile scored their second goal of the game against former World Champions Spain, the city of Santiago, Chile’s largest city and capital, understandably went nuts. This is what it sounded like when Charles Aránguiz scored in the 43rd minute.
The final score would remain 2-0, solidifying Chile’s ticket to the next round.


----------



## Madiba

SK Rapid Wien – Celtic Glasgow FC

Last game in the Gerhard Hanappi Stadion:cheers:


----------



## Madiba




----------



## Madiba




----------



## Madiba




----------



## Madiba




----------



## Madiba




----------



## Habsman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv-OZSuob98

obviously montreal isn't europe or south america, but i think that the impact are doing pretty well for themselves :banana:


----------



## Guest

Habsman said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv-OZSuob98
> 
> obviously montreal isn't europe or south america, but i think that the impact are doing pretty well for themselves :banana:


No need to explain yourself. :cheers: There are fantastic atmospheres being created from Johannesburg, to Cairo, to Riyadh, to Tehran, to Kolkata, to Jakarta and Sydney, to Beijing, to Tokyo, and all across the Pacific to America and Canada. You can find atmospheres and fans just as good as those in Europe or South America just about anywhere today. Montreal fans are great.


----------



## Tobermaury

Raaaar!


----------



## Grizzly Bear

Lechia Gdansk-Legia Warszawa


----------



## RMB2007

> *Football’s governing bodies are to meet to decide on Blackpool’s punishment after their game against Huddersfield was abandoned due to crowd trouble.*
> 
> *The clash was stopped on 48 minutes after supporters invaded the pitch and camped out in the centre circle in protest at chairman Karl Oyston.*
> 
> Three minutes into the second half hundreds of disgruntled Seasiders fans poured on to the turf at Bloomfield Road, forcing referee Mick Russell to take players from the two sets of sides off.
> 
> A flare was set off while fans also held up banners against Oyston, who watched on from his seat in the West Stand, for his already-relegated side’s final game of the season.
> 
> After a break of almost an hour, the referee made a decision to abandon the game.


http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/s...all-league-set-for-rematch-decision-1-7241706



















:lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This is amazing:




























You can read what this all means here: http://supportersnotcustomers.com/2015/05/18/scenes-of-the-week-1/

BTW I really recommend that blog, possibly the best one on supporter culture.


----------



## Arseniq33

Habsman said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv-OZSuob98
> 
> obviously montreal isn't europe or south america, but i think that the impact are doing pretty well for themselves :banana:


Probably late to the party, but never in my life had I lived something like that. The way the stadium erupted in real, pure euphoria...


----------



## SE9

Traditional Cup Final Hymns
30 May 2015



*FA Cup Final:* Abide With Me
Wembley







_____________________


*Copa del Rey Final*: Himno Español (Spanish Anthem)
Camp Nou





​


----------



## Nach01984

In teams in Scotland, Italy, Germany, Turkey, Greece, who have the same passion that in South America for football


----------



## Madiba

:lol:


----------



## 1708

Djurgårdens IF - Hammarby IF (Stockholm derby)


----------



## wesllytb

Corinthians - Fluminense


----------



## carnifex2005

From a match last year in Colombia between Deportivo Independiente Medellín (whose stadium is Estadio Atanasio Girardot) and Deportivo Cali. Medellín won 3-2.


----------



## Madiba

Magdeburg at the away game in Rostock


----------



## milipumba

Here is some photos from todays derby in Copenhagen, between Brøndby IF and FC København.









And here is two videos.


https://youtu.be/sg5li79ssmw
https://youtu.be/AKfruW3p_9o


----------



## AUTO




----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

Brazil Cup Final. Palmeiras Champion.



G. Manetta Marquezin said:


> Recepção histórica:


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

Hi mates! I´m one of the adms of O Canto das Torcidas, Facebook page about suppporter culture. We have an You Tube channel with +10.000 subscribers, we are on Twitter, Instagram and we have our own website also. In our channel we post videos of the best brazilian supporters in the week (we are from Brazil) and we post videos of supporter chants from Brazil and around the world. The ones from Brazil with ENG subtitles.

In this topic i will show our stuff. Hope you guys like it, know our work and feel free to suggest something for us, your fans can appear here! :cheers1:


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

I did not know that a minimum number of posts is required to post pictures and videos ... lol

Well, i will complete the minimum of 10 post and i will start it!


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

I will post some videos from our channel.

This is the intro. :lol:


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

Supporters of the week in Brazil (18/04 - 24/04)


----------



## joeroot9357

I need more photos here to see, i am just a crazy fan of the football show


----------



## carnifex2005

*The Polish Cup final might have been the apocalypse*

Legia Warsaw beat Lech Poznan in the Polish Cup final, which is wonderful for them, but I’m pretty sure the apocalypse happened before and during this match. Watch:
























More pics in the link above.


----------



## carnifex2005

Liverpool team bus entering Anfield for today's Europa league semi final 2nd leg match against Villareal. Liverpool won to go to the final in Basel against Sevilla.

https://twitter.com/joshwilliamssss/status/728279236457402368


----------



## JOliveira91

And once again, Spain will dominate Europe. It's like this for 3 years!


----------



## carnifex2005

JOliveira91 said:


> And once again, Spain will dominate Europe. It's like this for 3 years!


It is rather amazing how dominating La Liga is over every league in Europe in that time frame. In the past 3 seasons, Spanish teams have won 48 of 52 knockout round ties in the Europa and Champions League against non-Spanish teams. Amazing.


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

West Ham - I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

Some brazilian old school stuff


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

Brazil x Germany, 1990


----------



## nyrmetros

Any pictures or videos of the USA supporters?


----------



## al-numbers

nyrmetros said:


> Any pictures or videos of the USA supporters?


International here, but I think your Cascadia region has one of the biggest club rivalries of the USA.


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

We will post in our channel videos about atmospheres at stadiums in Brazil (maybe around the world also), today is the 1st episode, about Maracanã:


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

2nd episode, about Mineirão stadium


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

3rd episode, about Pacaembu stadium


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

Atmosphere at *Coritiba* vs Santos (21/08), one of our lads was there:


----------



## carnifex2005

Largest TIFO ever? Pre-game from the Tennessee / Virginia Tech game at the 160,000 seat Bristol Motor Speedway...


----------



## cejon

Atlético Tucumán vs Boca Juniors-23/10/16

















































fuentes: 
Horizonte drones
La gaceta
Elias Correa


----------



## Bigmac1212

The American Football's Cleveland Browns tried their hand at an association football banner. What resulted turned the crazed fan section The Dawg Pound into the #GPODAWUND.










I wouldn't be surprised if the Browns become the second team in the league to go 0-16 in the regular season. :lol:


----------



## RobH

^^ Once I realised what it was meant to say that made me laugh. That's one big fail.

I liked this running commentary from West Brom fans last week. Singing "We've got the ball" when in possession and "We've lost the ball" when Manchester City had it :lol:


----------



## karim5sd

:cheers:


----------



## RobH

South Korean football club FC Seoul have apologised after using sex dolls to fill their empty stadium for a match on Sunday. The K-League resumed earlier this month following the coronavirus pandemic but fans are not permitted to watch games at stadiums.

Clubs have attempted to improve the atmosphere at their grounds with pictures of supporters and by using artificial crowd noises. But FC Seoul inadvertently used sex dolls during their game against Gwangju FC following a ‘misunderstanding’ with their mannequin supplier.









South Korean football club FC Seoul use sex dolls to fill empty stadium


The club admit they didn't 'check every detail' on the mannequins.




metro.co.uk


----------



## alex_lg

*Chilean league teams fans resume:*


----------



## Ramanaramana

A day after EFL says stadium bans could be issued for pitch invasions following the Forest fiasco, Everton fans storm the pitch not only at FT but after third goal. Authorities are powerless to stop it, especially in PL where gate takings aren’t nearly as important.

In the EFL it might work…..though I doubt it will deter people when the occasion is right…..,but I reckon they need to put in place measures to protect opposition players. For high profile fixtures where title win, promotion or relegation is on the line, they should beef up security around opp dugout and corral players towards it when whistle blows.


----------



## trichardscottc

I hope English fans understand the luxury that they have of sitting essentially on the pitch with how close the stands are. We definitely don't want the EFL to implement stadium "moats" like Wembley and stadiums in leagues around the world as a result of these actions


----------



## RMB2007

Saint-Etienne Fans Launch Flares And Explosives At Their Own Team After The Club Is Relegated From Ligue 1









Saint-Etienne Fans Launch Flares And Explosives At Their Own Team After The Club Is Relegated From Ligue 1


It comes just a day after crowd trouble marred the Champions League final in Paris.




www.sportbible.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531147653865775105
Also on the same day, trouble in the Eredivisie promotion/relegation playoff:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530997345042694148
... and also in the Romanian equivalent, in which Dinamo Bucharest got relegated for the first time in their history:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531007229696086016
It's scary how the bad vibe in society since the pandemic is taking concrete shapes in football on a regular basis, we could be heading towards something bad...


----------



## hardomobin

Sadly, I don't have any recent photos since I haven't been to a football game in years. I have some health problems, and since the Covid started, the doctor suggested I avoid crowded places, so I haven't been able to enjoy the emotions we feel while watching a football game. I feel lucky to have all these platforms like ข่าวกีฬาวันนี้ รวมข่าว ฟุตบอล ทุกลีค ทั่วโลก อัพเดตทุกวัน, and not only that keeps you informed about every news in this industry and even allows us to watch live matches or to resume them whenever we have the occasion.


----------

